# [CoC] Nocturnum -- Part I - Chapter 1 Snowflake Valey [Completed]



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

I'd like 5 players for the game, I've got a good look around here last year and I'd like to invite some peeps in particular if they'd be interested as PC's

Gnomeworks (What can I say, I got a thing for noses)
Creamsteak (Frequent poster and someone who I seem to like)
Zhure (Frequent poster and good player to have it seems in other games)
Jemal (Interested in non D&D and very active as well)
Argent (Got the non D&D idea of the floor and active)
Garyh rolleyes: )
Kamard (Seems very eager and just started his own game so is prolly active as well)

Other intested people go ahead and post if you would be interested!

I'd be willing to create the 5 characters (even with background if desired, if you'd like to do it yourself be my guest) to save you the trouble and the missing of the core rule book.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm so definately in.

Running by normal character creation rules?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Pfff 5th level start, you are starting while on a vacation trip so equip accordingly. Income and money are not of any interest so skip that. 

I'll assign the free weapon proficiency depending on which profession you take, some professions are variable.

I'm using proficiencies in these catagories:

Martial Artist
Melee + Throwing = 1 feat to make it worthwhile
Pistols
Rifles 
Automatic rifles
Shotguns
Semi-auto-weapons.

Consider the weapon proficiency your "Free first level human bonus feat" 

No sensitive or Psychic feats or Spells to start with. I'll possible grant those to someone as they go along when they discover they have more talents then they eventually thought...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 9, 2002)

what era? and what kind of vacation? cruise, cross country drive, vacationing in the rivieras, etc.?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Oops sorry, my bad.

Skiing trip, Rocky Mountains united states with friends, 2 vehicles.

Present day, December 2002 that is...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 9, 2002)

Any opposition to an older (age 61) character?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

No prob, would be nice for a change from all the usual youths. And don't see any possible munch abuse with stats increases from age here so please go ahead.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 9, 2002)

Okee dokee. Made a character.  Do you want me to e-mail him to you or what?


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 9, 2002)

Chee ka towanay! Chee kanah ma ka towanay!

   

[Deja vu]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 9, 2002)

Janos Audron said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chee ka towanay! Chee kanah ma ka towanay!
> 
> ...




Wha...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Post it in this thread please, would be nice for starters 

En toch gevonden met DLlen Smor ?

Btw geen verpesters voor hen he =]]


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm interested if there's space...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Krug, aint seen you in any games I play or follow. If you're anywhere near daily activity and can have a char up before the lots have. Count yourself in 

[I must stress activity else the group (and DM) will merely grow frusty and PbP sometimes has ways of losing the PC's interests and I'm not planning on letting that happen if it's up to me so I'm trying to reduce non myself related stuff to a minimum to avoid that fate ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2002)

Count me in if there are spaces free! This sounds pretty kewl, I've always wanted to get in a Call of Cthulu game. Reminds me of your story hour, related to it in any way?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Story hour is the first chapter of the campaign so forget what you read  If you find it a problem I can just skip over the first chapter, the first three are kind of intoduction to the system and the campaign plot.

I resented from expanding/updating it since I had the idea of starting it as a PbP as well so here it goes... fired up by Argents thread.

And I'd like to have you as a player Festy, so please get that char up! 

Seems we've got 4 chars comming in. Need 1 more for sure, any over 5 will result in choosing between people... but please get those chars in and lets see what everyone here has to offer!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

If we end up skipping the first chapter, the Storyhour about them is a good read for ya all to know what you are up against and how this kinda game forces you to be creative.

If we decide to play chapter 1, stay the hell away! 

[Btw Festy, everything posted there was 1 gaming session, we game each Sunday, and we're about to complete the 19 chapter campaign in the next two weeks I think. Gives a impression of my dedicated players and the amount of time we spend each Sunday gaming ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow, I'd like to be in a group like that, but there's really only me and Kal in the locality here who would be commited enough to play like that.

Edit: Now that I think of it what method do you want us to use to get stats? 4d6 drop lowest? And are we using the defense option?


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 9, 2002)

Quite interested here.  Umm I am at work right now and it would be a tinge difficult to make a character w/i the next 8 hours, but none the less very interested.  I could attempt to make a basic char (w/o filling in all the details) if you want.  

I am a huge H.P. Lovecraft fan and have CoC.  Due to my PnP group being non "horror" people from a bad Ravenloft experience, I may have some mechanics questions, but aside from that I am a 11 year RP vet. so I should have no oter problems.

Reply here to LMK or email mwmson@hotmail.com

edit: I cant type today.


----------



## Janos Audron (Dec 9, 2002)

Oh, dus geen dingen als: "Een amerikaanse DSM gaat iets laten neerstorten"?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2002)

*Here I am.*

I didn't see this thread. Hope I'm not to late.

If you want to create my character for me that would be fine. 
Basic idea is a reporter who is struggeling with a bad reputation after he tried to expose the mayor of the city as working with "aliens". 
Character should be strong in people skills and knowledges (specificaly UFOs and Bigfoot stuff)

His name is Raymond Spacy (called Space ray by his friends)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2002)

Now that's a kewl twist to a name . 

My character shouldn't take much longer.


----------



## garyh (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: NON D&D PbP - A Call of Cthulhu game!: "recruiting"*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *I'd like 5 players for the game, I've got a good look around here last year and I'd like to invite some peeps in particular if they'd be interested as PC's
> 
> ...
> Garyh rolleyes: )
> ...*




Thanks for the invite!!     However, between the fact that I don't have the rule book myself, and that I'm soon to be joining another 3 or 4 games besides the eleven in my sig, I'm going to take a pass on CoC.  

Thanks, though, and have fun, gang!!


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 9, 2002)

Well hmmm.  If you want to let me in and you need a charachter sheet before later tonight (Central US) you can just make up one for me.  This is a bit difficult at work with out the bo0k.

I have what I think as a decent concept for a PC; a ex-cop that was in for about 8 years and ssaved up enough money and decided that he wanted to do more with his life and is now back in college to get his degree so that he can get in the FBI.  Age around 30 - 32.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't got call of cthulu, but I'm probly in.  Still thinking of character.

Do we use the stuff from d20 modern to create the character, or is it a completely seperate game?
If it is d20 modern, I can make my own (With a little help from you if there's any new feats, etc, from the cthulu book).

and what are the starting stats?

Any restrictions on starting ocupations, etc?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 9, 2002)

Dr. John Maguire, PhD- Professor 5 Defensive Option
Medium-size Humanoid
HD: 5d6 (18 hp)
Init: +1
Spd: 30
AC: 11 (+1 dex)
Attacks: +2 melee, +3 ranged
Hit Points: 18 Sanity: 70 
AC: 11
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +2, Will +8.
Abilities: STR 10, DEX 12, CON 11, INT 17, WIS 14, CHA 16
Skills: Bluff +9, Computer Use +4, Concentration +6, Diplomacy +8, Drive +3, Gather Information +8, Heal +3, Intimidate +3,
Knowledge (Geography) +4, Knowledge (History) +9, Knowledge (Philosophy) +11, Knowledge (Religion) +14, Knowledge (Mathematics) +4, Knowledge (Physics) +4, Read Lips +7 Research +11, Sense Motive +7, Spot +7 
Feats: Iron Will, Skill Emphasis (Knowledge: Religion)
Appearance: Age 61, Ht 5'8", Wt 215#.
Languages: English, German, Latin, Greek, Gaelic, French. 
Sanity: 70


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 9, 2002)

Any space still open?

And is it roll or point buy? If so.. how many points?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

*A few notes*

-Kamard my bad forgot to tell the Stat system:

-It's a roll, 4d6 and drop the lowest. I trust you to roll your own stats.

-No Festy we are not using the defensive option.

-Kamard, nice char!

-Jemal I don't have d20 Modern and I don't think it's the same. I'll write you up a character tomorrow and roll for you if you don't mind me doing so. Id you do I guess I'll be seeing your stats posted here tomorrow.

-No restrictions on occupations.

-Argent, Spacy will be up tomorrow! If I don't see you posted your own stat rolls I'll roll them for you if you don't mind and fix up the rest!

-1 slot left, please submit your characters or your character concepts for the final open space.

-Players who are in: Argent, Festy, Kamard, Jemal, 1 space free please submit today or tomorrow!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

Question to James/Festy Dog:

-You mind playing chapter 1 none the less?

And I'm very glad to see enthusiasm!


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2002)

Well I don't have the d20 modern book, so guess I'll have to withdraw. enjoy yourselves!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 9, 2002)

It's Call of Cthulhu and not d20 Modern 

Put up a concept (Profession, offensive or defensive, and a background) and you're in the race for the spot.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

LARGER CHARACTER CONCEPT:

Name: Ross Donavanson
Born: 1971 in Chicago
Profession: I guess that the Dectective Profession would fit the best for Skill points considering that he has very little school and all the school that hes had is based around detective work. (Or you could substitute this for soldier which you might think fits better.) Offensive.

Background:After High School Ross roamed around Chicago getting into a little bit of trouble with his friends and drugs.  After a large raid at a party Ross hated the cops for a bit and decided to go to college to become a lawyer to put corrupt cops in jail and to legalize marijuana.  After registering at the University of Illinois Chicago he set his course on his profession.  He ended up "studying" pot too frequently and failed out of school.  He wandered around the streets of Chicago moving from friend’s house to friend’s house living on Ramen Soup and Pot.  His friends would slowly grow to dis-like his company and Ross would slowly wear his welcome thin.  He would find himself looking for a new friend's place to stay every month or so.  

One night he was still looking for a new place to stay and was smoking pot outside a building and not being very careful.  He did not notice that a police officer had pulled into an adjacent parking lot and was watching him light up some paraphernalia.  When Ross was getting arrested he was constantly throwing "pig" and "communist" remarks at the officer.  The officer had more insight into this lad than Ross had thought.  The officer saw that jail was not the right place for him, and due to his lack of respect for authority he would probably come out of the place worse than when he went in.  Against every thing written the Chicago Police Officer took Ross to a shelter that also substituted for a rehab clinic and dropped him off.  

The night was snowy and the wind was nipping at the officer’s nose and ears.  He had his navy blue uniform jacket collar up and around his neck as he stood outside the rear door of his vehicle.
"Not all of us are 'communist pigs' that just want to 'lock you away for having fun'.  What you are doing is not fun or 'hip' what you are doing is against what society has deemed lawful!  If you can’t see what it has done to your life you should look into a mirror.  Where do you live?"  The officer asked openly.
"I . . .  I . . .”
"That was what I thought.  Look at yourself.  You look like a bum and you probably just move from house to house that will take you in having 'fun'.  Go there." The officer stated pointing to the shelter and re-hab center.  "Get yourself cleaned up.  Stop smoking the reefer for a month and then give me a call." the officer handed Ross his card.  "My name is Thomas Garret and you’re not proving anything to me with your attitude.  Clean yourself up and then I will have you prove something to yourself, then you can prove something to me."  Thomas then opened the back door and let Ross out.  The lad walked up to the door with his head down ashamed with himself and the resentment that he has had twords cops to this point.  He had lied to himself and now he was going to find answers.

After a month in the shelter and re-hab center he had found most of the answers that he sought out.  He was not the angry angst ridden young man that he was when he went in.  He did not feel that he needed to legalize pot, or even smoke it to prove anything or make a difference.  This one man, Thomas Garret, had done something for him that he thought that no one would ever do again, not since he had lived at home.  He know far too many others that were out there, not too different than himself before a month prior.  He needed to help others as only he had been helped (or as it seemed to him).  Trust was given to him when he had earned none.  He called Thomas and he was invited to lunch with him on his off day.  

When he met Thomas there the cop had a large smile on his face and made a few comments about how he had made the right choice in taking him to the home instead of jail.  Thomas had brought a list of places that he could live for a decent amount and a list of employers that he could easily get him a job with.  Ross told him that he did not want any of those jobs.  He wanted a job on the force.  Thomas did not know what to say, and with him only being re-habed for a month was not sure if being a cop was the right course for Ross.  Against his better judgment he told Ross that he would help him train to get into the academy, but when he was there he was on his own, and if he screwed up once he was on his own.  

Ross and Thomas met at Thomas' place that Saturday and started training.  Not in physical training, but training Ross' mind.  Getting Ross away from the anti-authority personality that he was what Thomas needed to do.  He used techniques that were used by the military in boot camp to get responses in straining situation that provoked the anti-authoritative side of a person.  It started off fine and Ross learned a lot that he would need to pass his written test.  Over the course of 3 weeks that he had to spend with him before his exam trained him physically as well.

Later that month Ross took his test and passed with flying colors.  Ross and Thomas continued to train physically for the next 7 weeks before he went to the academy.  They ran constantly and hit the weights a lot.  Ross had not slipped up once.  In this time the two of them had grown a very tight bond, and all through the academy Ross wrote to Tomas.  When he got out Thomas had made some arrangements to take the new Rookie under his wing and train him.  Ross was one of the top performers on the force for eight years.  What Ross enjoyed the most about his job was when he would prepare for raids that would take many harmful people with guns and drugs out of communities that were trying to get on their feet.  He had decided that he wanted to join the FBI and become a raid team member.  He needed to go back to school to get a degree.

Thomas supported him 100% of the way and even helped him save up the extra money to get in.  Ross has to get his BA in Law Enforcement to get accepted to the FBI academy and that is what he intends on doing.  He has been in school for 1 semester and is about to head to the Rocky Mountains for a skiing while his school is on break. . .

Discription:  Light brown hair.  Cut to a fade that is about 2 inches long on top.  He has fair caucasian skin.  His eye brows are much darker than the hair on his head and only slightly bushy.  He always seems to keep his hair clean and cut.  Ross wears small wire frame glasses.  He usually wears well pressed clothes, even the casual t-shirt has been know to have iron press marks.  (see new avatar for image of "Ross")

Personality:  A nice person to talk to, and seemingly intelectual.  He enjoys _any_ discussion about law.  He also seems to have lost a bit off his street skills.  You can tell because he talks with slang terms that seem to be a bit. . . out of date.  He is not ignorant, and sometime people see his light hearted nature as just that.  His light hearted nature can also make others think that he is a push over but if threatend will fight back.

edit: Man I should have proof read this before I posted.  Edited some typo's and gramatical errors.  I hope that it is an easier read now.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 10, 2002)

Susan 'Suzi" Potts


Nevermind then.. would have been fun


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

K, here's my (basic) concept: 

Jason Briggs, 17 Y/O Ex-gang member.  He got out of it a few months ago, after his brother was gunned down in a drive-by.  I'ld like him to be a more defensive than offensive character.

*more background after I find out what my character's like*

BTW, if it's acceptable, I rolled my stats (4d6 minus lowest) here they are :

STR: 16
DEX: 17(+1 lvl)=18
INT: 14
WIS: 13
CON: 14
CHA: 12

*NOTE that does't really matter* 
I have NEVER rolled a character without at least 1 score above 16.  This is about as close as I've ever gotten.  Yeah me!

If you want to roll the stats up yourself, I won't argue, however.  Just assign the numbers like this:  Dex highest, then Str, Int, Con, Wis, Cha.
For the lvl adjustement, add it onto my highest odd numbered stat.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

*delete*

delete


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't mind playing chapter 1, its all good 

Edit: I'll put my char up in a little while, I just have to go to my little sister's primary school graduation.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Congratulations festy!

I'm currently going to something of my girlfriend, I'll put everything for the rest up this afternoon (for me).

Shaper, impressive  Get that char up please, I'd like to have him in my game! But if I have to create it put the stats up and I'll do the rest.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

*Final list of players! Welcome to the game and sorry to the rest, more luck elsewhere*

The "lucky" ones are!:

Argent
Festy Dog
ShaperMC
Kamard
Jemal

Welcome to the game!

Shaper, Argent and Jemal, I'll get your chars done ASAP and starting NOW.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

*Argent -- Raymond "Space" Spacy*

Raymond Spacy

Male Human - Reporter 5 Offensive Option
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 5d6 +8 (27hp)
Init: +5
Speed: 30ft
AC: 12 ( +1 dex, +1 leather jacket)
Attacks: +5 Ranged, +5 Melee
Damage: -
Saves: Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16 , Wis 9, Cha 18
Skills: Craft (Photography) +11, Craft (Writing) +9, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +12, Innuendo +8 Knowledge (Occult) +11, Knowledge (Streetwise) +11, Research +8, Sense Motive +12, Bluff +12, Forgery +12, Psychoanalysis +7
Feats: Quick Draw, Improved Initiative, Run, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols) 
Appearance: Age 25, height 5'10", 175 lbs
Languages: English, Spanish, Russian, Portugese
Sanity: 45

Equipment: Copy this post and get yourself some stuff you want to take on vacation!


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

Cool, Cool!  

It would probably be best if you made up the character as far as #'s go.  I would probably screw them up (and that way you know that I diden't cheat  ).   The only thing is you would probably want to put Spanish as one of the languages due to the large hispanic population in the area.  Aside from that I trust ya


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Forgot 3 houserules in my CoC games to make some feats worthwile:

Thoughness = +1 hp per level instead of a onetime +3

Weapon focus = Focus for a catagory such as pistols or auto weapons and grants a +2 to hit instead of +1.

You don't gain extra Sanity when levelling up, max is just wis score times 5.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

*Jemal -- Jason Briggs*

Jason Briggs

Male Human - Criminal 5 Defensive Option
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 5d6 + 8 (20hp)
Init: +4
Speed: 30ft
AC: 14 (+4 dex)
Attacks: +6 ranged, +5 melee
Damage: -
Saves: Fort: +6, Ref: +7, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14 , Wis 13, Cha 12
Skills: Bluff +6, Disable Device +12, Escape Artist +12, Forgery +4, Hide +12, Innuendo +3, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +12, Sleight of Hand +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +7, Climb +11, Listen +9
Feats: Weapon focus (Pistols), Drive-by attack, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)
Appearance: Age 17, height 5'6", 160 lbs
Languages: English, Spanish, Chinese
Sanity: 65

Equipment: Copy this post and get yourself some stuff you want to take on vacation!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaper up next and we're done then as Festy just let me know he's almost done with his.

[Thank God for small CoC stat blocks]

I'll post the single fire, multi fire, auto fire rules from the core book on weapons somewhere this week, won't be needing that anytime soon I think.. =]

And the description of skills people don't know, I think such as Sleight of Hand what you can do with that all and Psychoanalysis. IF there are more then those 2 please post and I'll get on that.

*Kamard*

Mind putting your char in a stat block as I posted it? Nice for me to get a quick look at everything when I need it.
Thanks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 10, 2002)

James Hale 

Male Human - Soldier 5 Offense Option
Medium Size Humanoid
HD: 5D6 + 5 (26hp)
Init: +3
Speed: 30ft
AC: 13 (+3 dex)
Attacks: +6 ranged, +3 melee
Damage: D4 (commando knife)
Saves: Fort: +2, Ref: +7, Will: +3
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +7, Demolitions +9, Hide +10, Jump +9, Listen +9, Move Silently +10, Spot +9, Swim +7, Tumble +10, Use Rope +10, Wilderness Lore +9
Feats: Pistol Proficiency, Automatic Rifle Prificiency, Point Blank Shot, Melee/Throw Proficiency, Track
Appearance: age 34, height 6'1', weight 164lb, short brown hair, blue eyes, slight tan
Languages: English, French, Russian, German
Sanity: 75

Equipment:
Skiing Equipment & Outfit
9 Sets of Various Clothing
5 Pairs of Various Footwear
4 Sets of Pyjamas
2 Pairs of Sunglasses
Journal 
Pencil Case (3 pens, correction fluid, 2 pencils, eraser, sharpener)
MP3 Player & about a dozen cd's in a case
Wallet & ID
Laptop (for gaming purposes obviously)
Durable Sports Watch
Engraved Steel Lighter
Commando Knife
Toiletries (Tooth Brush, Soap, Towel, that kinda stuff)
Binoculars
Digital Camera
Big Chunky Headphones (For MP3 player and laptop)
Few Tom Clancy novels
Tiny Mobile Phone (which you can record your own ring tone on )

Background coming.........


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Festy 

Everyone loves that cute mans best friend


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

*OOC*

Isent Jason Briggs the name of that guy from American Pie and American Pie II?

Also will we begin the game on this thread, or will we be making a new thread for it?

Also how long do you think this game will last?

(Sorry for all the questions)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

*ShaperMC -- Ross Donavanson*

Ross Donavanson

Male Human - Detective 5 Offensive Option
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 5d6 +8 (27hp)
Init: +2
Speed: 30ft
AC: 12 (+2 dex)
Attacks: +6 Ranged, +6 Melee
Damage: -
Saves: Fort: +7, Ref: +3, Will +1
Abilities: Str 14,, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 14 , Wis 11, Cha 8
Skills: Gather Information +3, Hide +8, Intimidate +2, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Open Lock +5, Search +10, Sense Motive +8, Spot +8, Knowledge (Drugs/Poison) +10, Heal +6, Knowledge (law) +6
Feats: Weapon Profeciency (Shotguns), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid shot.
Appearance: Age 31, height 5'8", 172 lbs
Languages: English, Spanish, Danish
Sanity: 55

Equipment: Copy this post and get yourself some stuff you want to take on vacation!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaper, questions are good. Always reminds me of one of my favorite lines I ever heard.

All questions need to be dignified with answers.

But now to get to yours:

-I'll start a new thread for it, it'll be: [CoC] Nocturnum Chapter 1

-I hope it will last for a LONG time, if we are gonna finish the campaign by going through all the chapters, around a year I think and I hope this one will be to stay for a while and to let you run it through. But time will tell  

-Him from American Pie? Love the movie but nooooo idea. Stiffler is the only thing remaining...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Before everyone does their equipment, think for a moment if you would relaly take a gun with yourself on vacation. If your char would.. go ahead. If not sure or anything else.. just leave it at home.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

Well since you said that you are wanting questions asked. . .

I know that all GM's (Keepers) have different ways of doing things so I am just wanting a few clarifycations.

1) Do we PM you if we want to do something w/o the rest of the party, or post it on the OOC thread?

2) Do we put OOC comments on the main thread or will we have an ooc thread?

3) Do we do rolls (like with Vaccumes Die roller) or do you do them or do we pull out our die bag.  

On a side comment I am looking forward to a long game  and will get the equimpent on quick.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

1) Mail me (NukemUntilTHeyGlow@hotmail.com)

2) No OOC thread, put it in with the IC thread exept in:
 [OOC:these brackets/OOC]

3) I will roll for you with my shiney little dice.

Copy paste my post and fill in your own equip and remember what I posted about guns =]



[Edit: Change of plans, I'll change the name of this thread and Start the game in this thread. This way we'll have the characters nearby if we have to look them up (can be annoying I know from eperience). And the less threads the speedier they will go and the clearer it all is.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

*Already loosing Sanity...*

Raymond Spacy

Male Human - Reporter 5 Offensive Option
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 5d6 +8 (27hp)
Init: +5
Speed: 30ft
AC: 12 (+1 Dex, +1 leather jacket)
Attacks: +5 Ranged, +5 Melee
Damage: -
Saves: Fort: +3, Ref: +5, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 9, Cha 18
Skills: Craft (Photography) +11, Craft (Writing) +9, Diplomacy +12, Gather Information +12, Innuendo +8 Knowledge (Occult) +11, Knowledge (Streetwise) +11, Research +8, Sense Motive +12, Bluff +12, Forgery +12, Psychoanalysis +7
Feats: Quick Draw, Improved Initiative, Run, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols) 
Appearance: Age 25, height 5'5", 152 lbs
Languages: English, Spanish, Russian, Portuguese
Sanity: 45
Ray's equipment:
A few sweat shirts (alien logos on all but 2)
a weeks worth of t-shirts (same)
a vest with lots of pockets like jungle explorers wear. (Black)
a weeks worth of Jeans
2 pairs of Doc Martins
1 pair ratty sneakers
Cool leather duster (ALA Neo from Matrix)
Sunglasses (same)
Laptop
Overstuffed laptop bag
a warm hat and scarf
gloves
3 back issues of the 'Fortian times'
Passport
500 dollars spending money
toiletries and underwear.
Digital camcorder
PDA
Cell phone

Ray’s Bio:

Raymond was born to a middle class family in Miami Florida. Ray unfortunately spent most of his time at his fraternal grandmother’s house. Granny Juanita would regale Ray in stories of the Chupacabra and other monsters from Spanish and Portuguese folk tales. Ray made a promise to her that he would be the first person to catch the Loc Ness Monster. His Grandfather on his mother’s side was an ex Russian spy. He taught Ray some interesting things including how to handle a gun, and some espionage techniques.
Unfortunately Ray has the gift of charm and he used it to get away with a lot of things. He even went so far as to learn how to forge his parent’s signatures for fake doctors notes. He has kept that skill up and practices it all the time with every signature he can get his hands on. Despite his bad school habits and constant trouble from his friends, Ray was able to land a job with the Miami Herald. 
2 years after Ray started with the Herald he was fired for sneaking an article into the Sunday edition (front page no less) stating that the mayor of Miami was in league with aliens. To this day Ray says he has film proving the aliens existence but the film is inconclusive. He was fired and is now a bit of an outcast in he world of media. This trip is His first time away from Miami in years.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Ross Donavanson*

Male Human - Detective 5 Offensive Option
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 5d6 +8 (27hp)
Init: +2
Speed: 30ft
AC: 12 (+2 dex)
Attacks: +6 Ranged, +6 Melee
Damage: -
Saves: Fort: +7, Ref: +3, Will +1
Abilities: Str 14,, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 14 , Wis 11, Cha 8
Skills: Gather Information +3, Hide +8, Intimidate +2, Listen +8, Move Silently +8, Open Lock +5, Search +10, Sense Motive +8, Spot +8, Knowledge (Drugs/Poison) +10, Heal +6, Knowledge (law) +6
Feats: Weapon Profeciency (Shotguns), Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid shot.
Appearance: Age 31, height 5'8", 172 lbs
Languages: English, Spanish, Danish
Sanity: 55
Equiptment: New Snowboard (Outlandishly colored to try to stay hip, if a real snowboarder saw it they would laugh because it would be considered a peice of crap and ugly as hell) 
Snow Gear (Goggles, jacket, pants)
7 sets of clothing (7 pairs of Brown to Light Tan pants all pressed neatly, 5 button down shirts all neatly pressed, 2 long sleeved shirts innesecarrily pressed, 2 sweaters [ugly as hell], 3 sets of matching pajamas [look like little suits of matching plad], 7 pairs of dark socks, 7 pairs of light socks, 10 pairs of boxers [just in case], 10 v-neck undershirts)
4 Pairs of shoes (1 pair of white and blue Nike, 2 Pairs of dress shoes, 1 pair of penny loaffers)
Toilet Items (Tooth brush, soap. . .)
Cell Phone
Blue Tooth Technologiy PalmVII (This is a wireless internet kind)
School Books (Mainly Law books and basic classes like math bio. . )
Writing Materials (note book paper, pens pencils)
Wallet (Credit Cards, ID, Cash, Badge, Student ID)
Pass Port
Standard issue Chicago Police Cusom Fit Bullet-Proof vest [for luck]
[I feel like I am missing some basic stuff here so I may add 1 or 2 things]
[Also my character would have brought a side arm reallistaclly except that since he is no longer on the police force it would have been too unbelivable of a story to get it through security from the airport.]
Background: See Page 1 of this thread
Personality: See Page 1 of this thread
Discription: See Page 1 of this thread


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Already loosing Sanity...*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *Where are we vacationing?
> If it doesn't matter I'm going somewhere hot and sticky. *



To Quote The Forsaken One


> Skiing trip, Rocky Mountains united states with friends, 2 vehicles.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Already loosing Sanity...*



			
				Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> To Quote The Forsaken One
> *



Thanks... Saw that after I posted.
re wrote that post as Ray's equipment.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Argent care edit that post by adding that piece I poasted as well? Nicely complete in 1 post 

Just jemal has to finish up and we're ready to go! Hope we'll see some cold action tomorrow then 

There goes ya hot and sticky but it'll get that soon enough


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

Hmmm Ok I emailed you about my request for equipment, but this I just noticed and cannot ignore.  

I am 5'0" and 172lbs.  That means that either I am a short fat guy or a short really buff guy.  Is there anyway that I can change that to at least 5'6"?  I should be in somewhat of a fit condition due to my job 

edit:  I also have no sanity. . . so do I start off insane?  

edit#2: Did you add my 1 point at lv. 4 or should I add that somewhere?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

Originally posted by The Forsaken One:
Argent care edit that post by adding that piece I poasted as well? Nicely complete in 1 post 


Done.
BTW... Ray is short and fat? Not how I pictured him.
Can I make him 5'10" and 175? That's more normal.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Hmmm Ok I emailed you about my request for equipment, but this I just noticed and cannot ignore.
> 
> I am 5'0" and 172lbs.  That means that either I am a short fat guy or a short really buff guy.  Is there anyway that I can change that to at least 5'6"?  I should be in somewhat of a fit condition due to my job
> 
> edit:  I also have no sanity. . . so do I start off insane?   *



Join the tubby brigade! 

BTW.. starting Sanity is always 5xWis. yours would be 55.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> Join the tubby brigade! *



LOL actually yea closer to at least 5'8" to 6'0" would be decent for that weight.



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *BTW.. starting Sanity is always 5xWis. yours would be 55. *




Hehehe I know, I was more making a joke


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Briggs

Male Human - Criminal 5 Defensive Option
Medium-size humanoid
HD: 5d6 + 8 (20hp)
Init: +4
Speed: 30ft
AC: 14 (+4 dex)
Attacks: +6 ranged, +5 melee
Damage: -
Saves: Fort: +6, Ref: +7, Will +2
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14 , Wis 13, Cha 12
Skills: Bluff +6, Disable Device +12, Escape Artist +12, Forgery +4, Hide +12, Innuendo +3, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +12, Sleight of Hand +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +7, Climb +11, Listen +9
Feats: Weapon focus (Pistols), Drive-by attack, Point Blank Shot, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)
Appearance: Age 17, height 5'10", 170 lbs
Languages: English, Spanish, Chinese
Sanity: 65

Equipment: 
4-5 sets of clothing (Mostly black).
Leather Jacket
Nike Shoes
Toiletries (Tooth brush, soap, shampoo, etc)
Wallet(Id, fake id, cash, credit card)
Sunglasses(Stolen)
Gloves
Diskman(Stolen) w/ some CDs 
Watch(stolen)
Switchblade
Pistol (type TBD)
Lighter
Lighter Fluid
Matches
Big Duffel Bag
*Thinking equip. is very similar to d20Modern, so I'll be getting some more equip. from that book.  I Will Edit this after I'm done looking at that stuff.*

Jason's a survivalist, he prides himself on being able to take care of himself no matter what, so he's ready for anything.  Also, he's just run fromt he gang scene, so he needs his gun in case they find him.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

1) Edited all PC's

2) You just go ahead Shaper and Knock yourself out with that vest 

3) Hmmm 1 pistol seems ok, go ahead Jemal, just don't overdo it on the amount of ammunition. (I know your probably wouldn't have anyway just for being thourough and clear on matters, no offense for idiotic play.)

4) If everyone would complete their chars the next couple of days that would be nice.

5) I'm starting the game tomorrow in this thread, I'll alter the name accordingly. Seeya tomorrow and let's make this a blast 

[6) I sometimes actually have a blue tooth  And no not teeth but the little internet tech device. Depends on where I am at the moment, I stay at like 3 different places each week and when I'm where is quite at random. But I've got Internet everywhere and notes are portable so...]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

*Ready. . . I think.*

Well I think that I have every thing done.  I just left my Background, Discription, and Personality on the first page to save room (if you want me to move it over here I can no problem).  LMK if there are any problems or anything lacking with my character. 

Also If you wanted I can run a small webpage with all the PC's basic stat block and backgrounds for easy reference if you want (That way we don't have to wade through X ammount of pages to find maps notes clues images ect. . .).  I can also backlog all the images that you put up here and maps too.  Just let me know if you want it (I do a bit of freelance web work so I could whip out a simple pretty page really quick  )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2002)

Well.... Looks like Shapermc is the Alpha Male here! LOL

A web page would be a great Idea.

Oh and Forgotten.. I'll have Rays background up later tonight.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 10, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *A web page would be a great Idea. *



Ok I will make one up as soon as everyone is finished with everything.  If you have any grafix that you want to be included in this (like a image of the PC what certain clothing/equiptment looks like) email it too me at mwmson@hotmail.com and try to keep the images small (no more than 500k).  I will start work on this soon and then just put the link to the page on my signature .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 10, 2002)

Page would be awsome! Thanks 

And I'll just say it once in this thread, I've been bothering for about 2 years on these boards now but....

it's:

*Forsaken*

But all just stick with TFO, easier for you all and me


----------



## Jemal (Dec 10, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Page would be awsome! Thanks
> 
> And I'll just say it once in this thread, I've been bothering for about 2 years on these boards now but....
> 
> ...



Don't worry, TFO.  He must've just 'forgotten'


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *And I'll just say it once in this thread, I've been bothering for about 2 years on these boards now but....
> 
> it's:
> 
> ...




I beg your forgiveness. I'm old and my mind wanders far and wide.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

I want


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

to start


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

on a new


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

clean page


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

because I'm bored


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

Hmm fugged up how many posts it takes to make a page... well I'll just start on this one then any way    









Start Nocturnum Campaign Chapter 1 Snowflake Valey. Have fun and keep your mind and wits about!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

*Flavor piece of tekst. Flavor texts are OOC information.*

The old mans sniffs at the northern wind, narrows his dark eyes, and frows.

There is snow coming--lots of it--of this he is sure.

Snow, and a bad moon, for it is that time once again. The moon is nothing new, but this snow...He is an old man, and his bones are twigs in autumn; they ache already from the winter chill and no longer leap through the drifts like they used to.

Still, there is a bad moon coming and work to be done.

The old man licks his brown, cracked lips and squints at the eagle feather held aloft between his fingers. Knees popping, he kneels and traces a circle in the snow at his feet. He sings a song o himself softly, the song of futures not known, the song of things to come. He sings to the feather and to the snow circle. Raising his head, he sings to the mountains, to the sky.

He must know.

The ritual is simple: He sings the song twice more, then holds his arm out straight before him and drops the feather. If it lands in the circle, the Beast is coming once more, to feast by the light of the bad moon. If not...it means that their prayers are being answered, and the Beast will pass them by once more.

The feather drifts slowly yo the ground. The old man smells the smoke a moment before he an place the odor. By then the eagle feather is firmly planted in the center of the circle. It smolders another moment, then bursts into flame.

His eyes wide with surprise and fear, the old man jumps back from the burning feather. This omen is not good. Not good at all. he must go, he must warn the others. And he must hurry...

...For the snow is beginning to fall.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

*And so it begins... Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

You have been driving through the mountains all day. As the last rays of sun fade into darkness, the light snowfall that has been powdering the road all evening turns into a full-blown blizzard. High winds rocks your vehicles and blow steep drifts of snow across the road, making it difficult to stay on the road. Visibility is reduced to the narrow tunnel of light from your vehicle's headlights. As the drifts build up, the raod becomes narrower and rougher; it is soon nearly impossible to tell wether or not the vehicle is actually on the road.

[You two fight out what 2 vehicles you have with you, the front vehicle is in posession of Doc, the second is the property of James Hale.]

The further you press on into the snowy night, the more treacherous the driving becomes. The drifts grow until the vehicles are driving in narrow ruts, then is plowing through it own path; a semi truck nearly collides with your front vehicle; your front vehicle hits a patch of ice and slides momentarily out of control. A quick response from John Maguire who firmly claps the wheel of the front vehicle keeps it on the road.

It becomes very clear that to continue on would be a slow, dangerous proposition, and that you should turn off soon and look for shelter.

[Spot checks made for people in front vehicle the other 3 are in the second vehicle with James Hale at the wheel: Doc 11+7 =18, Jason Briggs 15 +1 =16]

A couple of miles down the road, Doc and Jason catch sight of a dark figure scuttling out of the woods and onto the road in front front of the vehicle. 

[Drive check made for driver: Doc 4+7 = 11]

The figure is spotlighted in the headlights for a split second, then struck soundly by the right front bumper.

[Drive check made for driver: Doc 12+3 = 15]

Doc attempts to keep control over his vehicle after the collision with the dark figure, but his attemps are futile and the vehicle slides out of control and crashes head-on into a snow-covered embankment.

_From here it's up to you. First guy that replies IC gets to pick the IC talk colour. All PC's use the same colour._


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


Ok I got to ask, but which vehicle am I in?  It would probably help out


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

*Space Ray!*

Ray gets out of the second Vehicle and runs to toward the dark shape in the road. James! Call 911! Doc I can't see to well can you give me a hand?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2002)

"Holy f!" James yells as he brings his Hum Vee to a halt and jumps out.

"They went off into the embankment!" he yells.

"S, s, s," he mutters as he starts dialing 911, trying to remain cool in an emergency situation without an enemy.

OOC: He's assuming it was an animal that caused the accident but if he spots the man obviously he'll change his mind.

Edit: Argent posted before I finished mine.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

Ross gets out of the second vehicle while James is dialing the phone to go check on the other vehicle.  He sees that Ray is already on his way and follows him.  When it looks like Ray is fully capable of handeling the situation with the first car turns his attention towards the dark colored animal 30ft in front of the car.  

He covers his neck from the blowing and whipping wind and snow with the colar of his jacket.  Ross pulls the snow hat lower around his ears and pushes his sunglases closer to his eyes to prevent the glare from him seeing the animal.  He slowly aproaches with his hand held above his eyebrows to block some of the glare of the bright white reflecting snow. . .


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

1[Ross is in the second vehicle, if you read the post correctly there are 3 people in James his second vehicle and Doc and Briggs are in the front vehicle.]

2[Argent, Ray is in the second vehicle and with James and Ross and are all ok and presumed to have stopped their car where the other car slipped off the road.]

3[The dark figure is about 30 feet away from the front vehicle, it's actions will be resolved when everyone has had a chance to post.]

4[The wind is blowing very fierce and the snow drifts are impeding your movement. Movement is restricted to base speed per round.]

5[911 is unreachable, it seems your cell phone doen't have any signal at this place. Maybe it's just the blizzard, maybe...]

6[Waiting for the posts from the 2 people who crashed, they are both ok, no damage, the snowbank broke the speed of the car so it crashed gentle and their safety buckles saved them from harm.]

7[Please edit your posts accordingly after this update.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 11, 2002)

OOC: How far can we see?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

1[60ft sight, so all you appearantly need to see, you can see.]

2[Thanks for updating the posts everyone, Festy 911 didn't work and you know that the moment you try it about 3 times as I know you will ]

3[I'll resolve the appoached figure when everyone has posted regarding the accident.]

As Ray approaches Doc's car he sees that the left rear tire has popped and it now flat.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

Looks like we're all going to have to pile in the Hummer. The tire is flat on the ditched car.  
OOC: Can Ray see the thing they hit?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

[OOC: You can see a vague outline in the snow about 30-40 ft. away from you in a snow-embankment across the "road"]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey can some one come with me to check out the animal that they hit. I don't think it's a cool idea to f0ck with a dangerous bear or something with out help. 
OCC: Ray wait s for another person to come with him.

(I posted a short Bio for ray added to his info block above.)


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

Ross (already intending to head near the animal anyways) hails at Ray saying "I'm right here, I'll go with ya 'dude'"

/me heads over to the object with Ray.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

[Ok let's wait and see what the people at the first car do, Ray, Doc and Briggs.]

[And no you are not near the shape since approaching it triggers something ]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


Ok I got the website up and I think that it looks a decent, but a bit unfinished.  If you have any thing that you want up there let me know.  If you see anything missing from it let me know.  If anyone has any comments/sudgestions please let me know.  Just follow the link on my sig.  I will try to update it frequently (when there is stuff to update) and I will also try to get actual character sheets for everyone.  Some links take you to the same page, this just means that I have not finished the page yet.  I had to put it up at a "free" hosting site because I have no webspace of my own that I can snag.  If anyone has some that I can host it on please LMK.

On a side note TFO I added 2 words to my last IC text that should clear some things up  

edit: I updated ray's bio


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

[OCC/ Love the web site. Very good use of heads in jars!]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

[OOC: I LOVE THE SITE! Really, cool texts and looks really relaly nice for the rest! Thanks m8ty! Scanning the maps of the chapter as we speak. Will put them up at a appropriate moment in this thread.]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Jason crawls out of the car shaking his head.
 "F***ing Sh**!  What the hell was that?" 
Seeing the figure in the snow, Jason looks back into the car.   "Yo doc, you ok man?  I'm gonna go with them to check out what we hit, k man?"   Jason goes over to the other guys, who are heading for the figure. *Gun as usual in inside pocket of coat*

EDIT: Had to edit a few times to get the color codes right.  I'm too used to _Geocities_ *HTML.*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Guys wait for me to get my Camcorder. This could be useful if we have problems with the insurance company. 
Ray grabs his camcorder from his pack and starts filming the car and than will go with the others to the "victim" of Doc's driving.
Have you seen a storm like this. Makes me miss the Coppa in Miami, and Ihated that rat trap.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Ray opens Doc's door and check on him. He finds him sitting a bit dazed in front of the wheel with a minor bleeding on the front of his head but otherwise he is fine. 

Briggs, James and Ross get together while Ray goes to get his camera and glace at the shape in the side of the road, snow blowing in their faces.  They slowly defying the blizzard head over towards the shape and as they approach it appears to move and stumble away for a few feet. Then it raises to its full stature and you can clearly make out what you've actually hit and about 20 feet away from you...

The injured man is bundled in blankets and an old leather jacket, a dark scarf wrapped around his face. The scarf came loose when the man was struck, and you see the wizened visage of a Native American. His cheeks and chin have been scraped raw by the snow, blood is seeping through his clothing colouring the snow, and his left leg is twisted into an unnatural position, the foot wrenched almost backwards. His dark eyes burn with a fire that belies his age, and his scowl holds nothing but bitter contempt for the people who just ran him down. Gray hair and snow fly about his face as he raises a trembling right hand towards the three, fingers splayed.

"Chee ka tonaway," he mutters. "Chee kanah mo ka towanay!"

Before you can reach him to help him and tend to his wounds the old man stumbles and hobbles away, disappearing beyond the light of the headlights and into the snowy darkness, the blizzard closing a curtain of snow behind him.

[OOC: Ray this happens while you go check on Doc and go get the cam.]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

"Damn!  Dude's we have to help that guy.  If he gets too far he is just going to have his blood freeze and then die!  Is there a first aid kit in the car?  Someone quick check."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm on it! I'll see if there's a first aid kit. Someone try to stop the indian and bring him back here. i'll look after Doc too. Ray rummages through the bags looking for some bandages or whatever.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

/ross heads off to try to stop the native american and hopes that someone heads there with him.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

"Come on then, lets go get'im!"  Jason waits for at least 1 other person to come, and grabs a flashlight before they head off after the figure, keeping an eye on the headlights so he doesn't get lost.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Ross stumbles through the snow towards where the native American disappeared over the snow-drift and into the blizzard. Once there he waits for a second for Jason to show up with a flashlight that doesn't do him any good in this weather. 

Together you stand on top of the snow-drift that appears to have once been the side of the road. You peer into the white and black chaos in front of you but you can make out nothing, even the blood trail seems to have been covered in mere seconds by the white fury around you.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

"DAMIT!  Guess we should head back and find a place to wait out the storm, then."


----------



## Kamard (Dec 11, 2002)

"I just hit somebody." 

Doc tries hard to shake out of his shock, then realizes what to do, gets out of his car, and limp-runs after everyone else, trying to take stock of the situation as a whole.

"Not to mention my car... huh.  I wonder what.... well, this reminds me of..." 

Doc continues to mumble to himself as he tries to go up the snowbank that Jason and Ross are on.

"I don't think we're going to catch him, hurt or not.  And if we go far, we won't see the headlights at all... better to call the authorities."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

If any of you try your cell-phones. You find them crackling with static, you don't seem to be able reach anything with your cell-phones from here. Maybe it's the storm, maybe it's the remote place just as James found out about a minute ago when he tried to dial 911.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Jason starts heading back to the headlights "Lets just get back to the cars, man.  Find a place ta wait out the storm, eh?"


----------



## Kamard (Dec 11, 2002)

"Yup, definately.  Its too cold to stay out here or in the cars while they aren't running.  We need to find a building or something.  I have the funny feeling no one will steal my car if I leave it here... so lets just go in your jeep thinger."


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 11, 2002)

/Ross heads back with Jason, a bit dismayed and curious.  Out of curosity he tries his phone.  After hearing the static and crackeling he pulls out his Palm.  ( I want to try both Blue Tooth and the Wireless internet, but I expect neither to work  )


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 11, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Once you all stuff yourselves into the Hum-Vee you hold still for a moment to let it all sink down what you just experienced. The silence gets broken by Ross prying around in his bag somewhere in the back of the car.

You get out your stuff and try your connection, sometimes a connection is briefly established but it fades out before you can even feel happy about it. After witnessing a few flikkering moments of world wide web you put your stuff back into your bag and head off in search for some shelter.

[You can converse what you want while in the car ]

Half a mile past the spot where you ran into the old man, James catches his first glimpse of a town. 
As you pass a sign that reads "Welcome to Miner's Folly", a half dozen streetlights glow like ghosts in the snowy night, giving the impression that the town is hanging in space. It is nearly midnight when you arrive; the store and house windows are all unlit save those of the sheriff's office and a bright beacon of light far off outside of the town that pierces the white gloom. Because Snowflake Valley is partially blocked from the wind, the roads in and just around town here are not as bad as those farther up the pass. 
Between the darkness and the blowing snow, you all have difficulty making out your surroundings, but when you get out of your car in town you get the sense of mountains looming over you from every direction.

[Off to bed, back in a couple of hours.]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 12, 2002)

"Well, theres the sherriff's office.  Maybe we ought to go there and tell them that I accidentally hit somebody out there?  And also mention we left my car.  Did I turn the engine off?  Uh oh."


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

"Well the sherrifs office seems like the best course of action.  You guys know that I was a cop?  Yea on the Police force for the city of Chicago for 8 years.  Well I sure wish that Thomas was here, he was always luckier than I was."  Ross said as he looked down at his cell phone again.  

"I thought that these things were supposed to help you in emergency!"  Frustratied Ross slips his cell back into his back pack and looks around at the town.  He gets a shiver down his spine just looking at it.  Not a person in sight.  Ross snaps his fingers. "Hey! See if we can get any radio stations on this thing." He says pointing at the radio in the dash.  "See if we can get a weather report for when this damnable snow will pass so we can get the car out of the ditch." 









*OOC:*


 I'm out for the night too, I'll follow the continuing saga tomorrow


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Don't worry Doc. I got the engine after you pushed past me. I thinks it's a good idae to head to the sheriff as well. Maybe they've got a rescue station in the area. Ray finaly puts his lap top away and resigns himself to no D&D online tonight.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 12, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[Ray finaly puts his lap top away and resigns himself to no D&D online tonight. *




OOC- and he was so looking forward to that Call of Cthulhu game he was starting on that ENWorld site...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

[Are you entering the Sheriff's office or heading for an alternate destination?]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Ray is heading for the sheriff's office. Look Our first duity is to the guy that Doc hit. From there I thinks It's time to find a place to stay.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Sheriff Willheim won't be on duty until morning, which means hat Deputy Sean Dumont is in Charge of the Office until then. He smiles broadly at you when you enter and acts concerned for your safety and comfort so late at night, but seems on edge and distracted.

Wel have I ever! Good night to you to! What are you doing so late about in these parts and in this weather if I may ask? I'm Deputy Sean Dumont, Sheriff Willheim is off duty till the mornin' so you'll have to do with me if you have any business around here. 

He get's his feet of the table and walks around the desk and leans back against it at your side of it, still with that broad smile smirking on his face.

I suppose you are waylaid travelers, forced off the county road by the blizzard... hmm.... Then I guess you'll be looking for a place to stay? Or what else can I help you fine fold this late with?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Ray takes the Deputies hand and gives it a firm shake. Well Officer. We have had a small accident. The doctor was driving our second car and hit a guy. We tied to help him but he wandered off into the snow and we lost his trail.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Well I can always appreachiate a firm handshake sir. And you had a little run in? Let me guess... one of those Indians around here... The Lord knows what they are up to.. always sneaking around. Well you say he walked away? Well, its not your fault now, is it? You did what you could, but if the old loon wants to go running around after dark with a broken leg.... Well, that's not our problem. Don't worry about it. And if there might be any problem about it, the Sheriff will come over and talk with ya guys about it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Ray looks at the others in the room and back to the deputy. But what about the Indian? He might die out there. Can't you send a search party?  The others can see that Ray is about to launch into one of his tirades.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Dumont first looks a tad surprised but then donnes his face with an identical smile to the one before. He gets up form his desk and takes a few steps in the direction of Ray.

Well listen up boy. You don't go walking around here making trouble ya hear? It's late, dark and there's a blizzard raging outside. You can hardly see a few feet away and the wind and cold blows through the thickest layers of winter clothing. Now you expect me to call the Sheriff out of his bed at this time of night and tell him to get his ass out of bed to go and attempt to locate some Idian in this weather? God knows where he is now, if their was on storm and it was in bright daylight it might be worth an attempt to track him down but not now. And besides, it's just an Indian, we don't like their kind around here. 

Still smiling, but now an obviously fake one, he walks over back to the desk and points at a map of Snowflake Valley behind it.

Well you guys must have come from over here, since the pass is cut off by the storm since yesterday. 

He says while pointing at the left side of the map, then turning around for a second.

Since you guys got stranded here this night I suppose you don't have a place to stay so I suggest you stay at the Clear Water Hotel. You might have seen it when you entered town. It's the only light in and around town this late, especially in this storm. 

He proceeds to point at a dot with a name tag at the other side of the map. Then he walks over to the window and points at the light piercing the gloom and storm over in the east.

That's the Clear Water right there. They've got fine beds and take good care of their customers. Now I suggest you get yourselves back into that Jeep of yours and find yourselves some warm beds for the night. I'm trying to be good for you here so don't make any trouble if it isn't to much of a problem for you all? Now good night. 

And he walks back to the desk, sits down and puts his feet on the table while grabbing the phone. Before he starts dialing he gives you a look with the intent of "Are you still here?".


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Snowflake Valley Map*

The map in the Sheriff's Office of Snowflake Valley and Miner's Folly.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

[As mensioned by Dumont, and he was right in his assumption. You guys entered from the left of the map during which you had your run in somewhere half a mile before the exit from the county road to Miner's Folly.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Here are the FireArms Tables*

There are 3 types of weapons, with standard (semi auto) fire, multishot and autofire. These fire types differ per fire arm and they have effect on the kind of and number of attacks you can make.

This table shows you what kind of and what numer of attacks you can attempt with what type of guns instead of your standard attack. 
You can attempt all the options available as long as you have the feats and the type of weapon required at the BAB that is shown is the left most table.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*And here is the autofire table..*

To complete the table:


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*All the skills that are available with the description of the unknown/illogical ones.*

Animal Empathy
Appraise
Balance
Bluff
Climb
Computer Use
Concentration
Craft
Cthulhu Mythos
Demolitions
Diplomacy
Disable Device
Disguise
Drive
Escape Artist
Forgery
Gather Information
handle Animal
Heal
Hide
Innuendo
Intimidate
Jump
Knowledge
Listen
Move Silently
Open Lock
Operate Heavy Machinery
Performance
Pilot
Psychic Focus
Psychoanalysis
Read Lips
Repair
Research
Ride
Search
Sense Motive
Sleight of Hand
Speak other language
Spellcraft
Spot
Swim
Tumble
Use Rope
Wilderness Lore


---------

Cthulhu Mythos:
Can't be taken as class skill or can there be taken ranks in it. Ranks in it can only come from studying Cthulhu Mythos lore/books that ofton also contains spells, take alot of time and have certain effects on your sanity... they all count as at least minor artifacts.

Demolitions:
Just Festy has it and he has the core book himself.

Operate Heavy Machinery:
Operating Heavy Machinery under difficult circumstances, like under fire or in a storm or on a sinking oilplatform. Or moving delicate materals like artifacts and stuff. Else no check is required.

Pilot:
Flying helicopters and aircraft, or pilotting high speed speedboats and such.

Psychic Focus:
Skill with which you make checks to determine the outcome of your Psychic Feat checks for results. Since we in the party don't have any Psychic Feats, that is not of any interest.

Psychoanalysis:
use this skill to help others after a bad experience or terrible shock.
Check depends on long-term or immediate care. I'll give the DC and roll when Ray Spacy wants to attempt one... (You have to let me know when you are attempting to help or mentally stabalise someone from shock or temporary insanity or indeffinate insanity.).

Sleight of Hand (Dex; trained only)
You can lift a purse or wallet and hide it on your person, palm an unattended object, conceal a weapon in your jacket, or perform a feat of legerdemain with an object no larger tha a hat or loaf of bread.
Check: A check against DC 10 lets you palm a coin-size unattended object. Minor sleight of hand feats, such as making a coin disappear, are also DC 10 unless an observer is determined to note where the item went.

DC 10 -- Palm a coin-sized object, make a coin disappear
DC 20 -- Lift a small pbject from a person
DC 30 -- Plant an object on another person

When performing this skill under close observation, yuor skill check is opposed by the observer's Spot check. The observer's check doesn't necessarily prevent you from performing the action, just from doing it unnoticed.
If you try to take something unnoticed from another character, you must make a skill check against DC 20. The observer makes a Spot Check to detect the attempt. The observer detects the attempt is her check result beats your check result, regardless of wether you got the item.

Retry: A second Sleight of Hand attemt against the same target, or when being watched by the same observre, has a DC +10 highter then the first skill check if the first check failed or if the attempt was noticed.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Feats available, they kinda speak for themselves.*

If some feats aren't clear and you could take them next level, please ask.

Acrobatic (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Alertness 
Ambidexterity
Animal Affinity
Athletic
Blind-fight
Cautious (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Combat Casting
Dodge
mobility
Spring attack
Drive-by attack (Benefit: You don't suffer the usual -2 penalty from firing from a moving car.)
Endurance
Expertise
Gearhead (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Great Fortitude
Improved Critical
Iron Will
Lightning Reflexes
martial Artist (1d4 real damage unarmed isntad of 1d3 subdual)
Nimble (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Persuasive (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Point blank shot
Far shot
Rapid Shot
Multi Shot (Preqs: Dex 13+ Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot.)
Shot on the Run
Rolling Shot (You are highly trained in acrobatic, defensive ranged weapon tactics. Preqs: Dex 13+, Point Blank Shot, Shot on the run, Dodge, Mobility. Benefit: When using the attack action with a ranged weapon in the same round in which you use a move action to move at least 20 feet, you gain a +2 dodge bonus to your armor class against ranged attacks.)
Power attack
Cleave
Quick Draw
Run
Sharp-eyed (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Skill Emphasis (+3 to 1 skill)
Stealthy (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Toughness (+1hp per level instead of 1 time +3hp. *houseruled*)
Track
Trustworthy (Stupid +2 to 2 skills feat)
Two-Weapon Fighting
Wealth (not appliable to campaign and worthless IMHO)
Weapon Finesse
Weapon Focus (+2 to one weapon catagory like shotguns or pistols instead of +1 to one weapon. *houseruled*)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Done*

[That should give you enough information about the feats and skills and the fire arm tables.
Give it a good look and let's get on with the game!]

[btw are we all in favor of maps? I guess so that's why I am putting them up from now on...]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

Under his breath Ross mumbles something to the extent of "This is not how the law is supposed to act.  I think that the important thing is the well being of the man, not the sleep of a sherrif."   Of course if asked what he said by the Deputy he would have said "Oh nothing."  (remember ross respects authority now).  

"Perhaps we should wait for the morning at the hotel 'dudes'.  Maybey the _sherrif_ will have some ideas that the duputy don't." Ross looks over the map and decides that waiting will be the best thing to do.  Ross also trys to give Thomas a call on his cell phone.









*OOC:*


All scanned maps and charts will be put up on the site by today so that when this thread goes to another page you dont have to keep going back and forth between pages


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[Nice good work, ShaperMC!]

Dumont looks happy at the sound of the word "leaving" and turns his attention back to his phone on which he dials a number further ignoring you assuming you get the point and will all leave.

Hey Dutch, you still comming over tonight?


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

*WebSiteChange*









*OOC:*


I changed the Maps, Clues, Quotes menu option to Charts, Clues, Quotes and put all maps on the Locations map selection.  I think that this will be easier for navigation.  All the charts and maps are up on the website (I also put a few more charts that are relivent up there).  Also dont forget to click on the text in the menu's that is what redirects the middle frame, not just clicking on the box (I am not the best programmer for javascripts socut me a bit of slack  )  Again please LMK if you have any images/comments/sudgestions for the site.  Also dont be afraid to link to the site I dont think that geocities cares much


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

[Thanks... really I'm flattered that a player does this. Can't give it the words it deserves, thanks again!]

[Now put in some IC effort and we can move it along ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Ray gets out his camcorder and starts filming the Deputy. Can I have your full name and badge number please? Ray realises the others are leaving but is not done yet.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Now put in some IC effort and we can move it along ] *



[just giving the other players a chance to get a few words in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ]

Ross see's what Ray is doing and realises the advantages that this has.  He goes into the recesses of his training to spit out some legal info about what trouble he, the deputy, can get into for saying something like that.  [I would assume that my Knoweldge (law) would come into effect here ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Dumont looks up surprised, then his face turns grim and he gets up from his seat.

Hang on Dutch... we've got some annoying tourists here.. 1 minute..... ]

Dumont puts the horn down on the desk and sternly walks over, pushes the cam away and pushes you two in the general direction of the door.

Now get the hell out of here, I've got more interesting things to do. I try and help you but if you want to get this pile of paperwork started be my guest, but TOMORROW. Now get your sorry asses out of MY office. 

He works you out of the office, locks the door and closes the blinds for the window.

Demented idiots... can't even get my saturday poker game started...

He walks back over to the phone and gets comfortable again.

So Dutch, yeah I'm back, nothing interesting.. well where were we..?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Ray stands at the door banging and demanding to be let back in. You have no right to do that. I'm a member of the press. Once thias storm is over I'll have the media down here so fast your ass will feel like it's had my foot up it! And just wait till i contact the Native Americal civil liberties people! Ray storms off toward the Hummer.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Dumont gives one quick glance at the door and cracks a smile.

Heh, some people. They just don't know when you are doing them a favor.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

Ross grabs Ray's arm and pulls him back towards the vehicle.

Common.  He is not compitent enough to help us anyways.  Let's just come back tommorrow 'dude'.  The Sherrif will most likely want to see what you have on your tape.  Now which direction was the hotel in. . . "


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

*Hummm. . . .*









*OOC:*


We have only had 2 people responding to the posts for a while, should we slow down or is this about average?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2002)

OOC: damnit, You guys started doing all the mondo huge posting about an hour after I went to bed!
Anyways, I'm here now and ready to post.  As to wether that's normal, remember that most of us are in North America, and you guys were posting during the early morning/afternoon for most parts of N.A.

IC:

Jason didn't go into the sherrifs office, where he would feel uncomfortable, so he stayed outside and looked around until Ray and Ross emerged, ray carrying his camera and both obviously pissed about something.

"Another dick-headed country hick?  Man why're all the cops out in the boonies so f***'d up?" He "hmmf"s and walks back to the vehicle with them. 
"So, what're we doing now? They gonna send a search party out for the Native guy?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Nah! The Boned ranger in there seems it's fine to leave the man out in this storm. He suggested we go the local hotel and get in touch with the sheriff in the morning.  Ray spits at the door to the sheriff's office. Makes me want to kick the door down and demand the sheriff talk to me.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

*OOC:*


Nahhh I live in New Orleans so I am in N.A. too 







"Yea, well . . . We'll get all our answers tomorrow.  Like I said I think that the Sherrif will be interested in that tape of yours.  Is there any way to make a copy of that tape, in case _someone_ decides to destroy it?" Ross asked.  Ross tries to contact Thomas again in chicago (If he does contact him he is interested in finding out if Thomas can get info and/or a phone # of who we could call if the sherrif wont help us with the old indian in the area.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 12, 2002)

Tape? I don't use tape. i'm a digital person Ray gets into the car. I'll have this downloaded to my laptop asap.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 12, 2002)

Ross slaps his forhead like a fool.  "Damn Digital age. . . "  then follows Ray in to the vehicle.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 12, 2002)

"Digital age?  Eh?" 

Doc seems confused.  He knows the sherriff wasn't very helpful, but hes just going to follow the rest of the group in silence.

Apparently its ok to hit people in the dark at night, and ok to be prejudiced and bigoted, and to make the press leave your sherriff's office.

Shrugging, Doc simply goes with the rest of the group in silence.  He's already decided he doesn't much care for this town.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[The phone still gives the same static and crackle.]

You all cram yourselves in the Hum-Vee again and head for the Clearwater Hotel. Guided by the bright beacon of ligh in the east and the 4x4 drive of the jeep you plow yourself through the white hell towards what you hope will be a warm bed for the night.

As you park your car outside of the hotel you all step out is the jeep and glance up at the building for a moment and then head for the entrance and the foyer.

The Clearwater Hotel is ablaze with light, shining like an ornate beacon through the blowing snow as you walk towards it. Inside, the skeleton overnight staff is courteous and understanding in the extreme, even going so far as to offer you an "emergency weather discount". You are assigned rooms 211, a double room on the second floor with room for four. And room 210, a two person room, since you need a second room. The two rooms are adjoining. Room 211 is a typical hotel room: two full-sized beds, a small bathroom, a writing desk, a sleeping couch, and a long dresser with a television on top of it. In the back of the room is a heavy velvet curtain presumably covering a window behind it.

While you are being guided upstairs to your rooms by the piccolo he seems quite talkative.

It's the county plows. We're right on the county line, and they work their way out from the middle, so the road out of here is the last to get plowed. It seems we'll have to may do what we've got for a couple of days since Miner's Folly has been completely snowed in and I suspect the pass won't be cleared for four days as usual. It's really make do at the moment since even the phone lines are down. 

The young lad sets some of your suitcases down and heads downstairs to bring the rest up.

Ow btw, don't leave the hotel. It's not safe at night in these blizzards but I guess you figured that our for yourselves already. If you want to take a look around the hotel, that's fine. You might want to go and have a drink at the Vally View restaurant below. It's open all night since we were expecting some stranded travellers that got caught by the storm before they cleared the pass. The Valley View offers a 25% discount on food and drinks to make up for your being cooped up in here and the lack of entertainment. 

And he disappears down the stairs.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 12, 2002)

*Clearwater Hotel Overview. Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Enjoy, 2 floor building.

The left stairs on the second floor lead to the roof through a locked door.

---------

Build in a modern pseudo art-deco style, the Clearwater Hotel radiates the charm and elegance of a hotel several times its age. The two-story building is built in two long wings overlooking a sheer mountain cliff. The north wing of the first floor houses the lobby, reception desk, and 10 guestrooms. An elegant restaurant is in the northwest corner, and the kitchen, offices, and storage are in the west wing. The second floor huoses the remainder of the guestrooms, and each has a balcony with a sliding glass door.

The main entrance to the hotel is across a large, open porch (a popular place for mingling in the summer) and through an oversized set of wooden doors. Inside is a high-ceilinged lobby, it's marble floor reflecting the chandelier above. A long oak reception desk runs the length of the room, and at least one staff member is on duty at the desk at all times.

An ornate double staircase sweeps upward from the lobby behind the reception desk, leading to the second floor of hotel rooms. The first floor of rooms is accessible by a wide hallway, which opens from the lobby. On the west side of the lobby is an entrance to the Valley View, the hotel's four-star restaurant and bar. The staff members often refer to the restaurant as "the greenhouse" because of it's mostly glass walls, through which its patrons have a great view of the town and the lake below. Out the back windows, diners can see over the edge of a sheer cliff, into a dark abyss.

The hotel's hallways are painted an immaculate white, their floors covered with thick red carpeting. The rooms themselves range from comfortable to luxurious. The best rooms have their own fireplaces and are ensconced in velvet.

The basement is humid and poorly lit. A large laundry facility takes up most of the space beneath the lobby. What little space remains has been taken over by discarded boxes, crates, and broken furniture. Hotel management has a problem with rats in this area during the summer, but the rodents vanish with the first snowfall.
The administrative offices of the Clearwater Hotel have a tinry conference room in the southwest corner.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 13, 2002)

Ross Pulls up a arm chair by the TV and hopes that the cabel is not out.  Otherwise white noise is going to really get on my nerves.  

"Hey,  did any one notice that he said that the phones were out.  You know the guy that brought us to our rooms?  Well if he said that then. . . how was the deputy using the phone?" 

While pondering his thoughts Ross relaxes in the armchair and hopes that someone else will have some bright ideas about this god forsaken town.









*OOC:*


please dont use that color of purple it burns my eyes with that background


----------



## Kamard (Dec 13, 2002)

"Maybe instead of just being a jerk, the deputy was also hallucinating and thinking he was on the phone?  You know, mushrooms will do that to you.  I remember back in 1968..." 

Before Doc can retell the whole tawdry story, he has sat down and nodded off a little, mumbling too softly to be heard.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

Ray whips his head around to look at Ross. I can't believe I missed that. He did say the phones were out and yet he was on the phone. I'm going back to the sheriffs office in the morning and raising all kinds of hell. Ray starts to get undressed. I'm hitting the sack. "night all. Ray goes to the 2 bed room and hops in the one closest to the window.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

Jason, who had been sitting down when the conversation started, leaned forward  "Maybe the phones just aint working HERE, at the hotel.. Sh**, maybe someone cut the phoneline?" Jason springs to his feet with that thought.

OOC: BTW, Who's in which room?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[You guys knock yourselves out with who is in which room, there are 2 double beds in 211 and 1 sleeping couch and in 210 there are 2 single beds. But it Appears Ray made is choise and crashed down in the smaller one 210 (I think?).]

Ross, you sit down and turn on the TV. But since there is no cable service in Snowflake Valley, the television receives nothing but static in the storm. It appears that the second floor is quite deprived of activity this night.

The piccolo walks in room 211 with the remainder of your luggage that you took with you from the Hum-Vee. He spots Ross getting personal with the TV, Doc mumbling in a chair and Jason jumping up in a streak of paranoia. He rolls his eyes for a moment and walks out, only to have his head reappear in the doorway mometns later.

Ig you guys are bored or hungry, the Valley View is open all night.. it's our 4 star bar and restaurant! Ow I said that allready... but the food is good and they are serving a discount of 25% or stranded guests at the moment... But hmmm I'm starting to repeat myself... just wanting to give our guests the most comfort huh! 

And he jogs down the hallway and down the staircase.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 13, 2002)

Chances are the only reason that food is 25% off is because its crap. 

Doc grimaces, then stands up slowly.

That said, I am kinda hungry.... 

If any one else wants to come along with me, I'll go down.  I don't want to go down myself though. 

Doc shrugs and looks around, hoping he remembered to grab his bags out of his car.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

As Ray hears the mention of food....
Hold on a second Doc. I'll go with you. Food sounds good. Ray throws on sweat pants and a sweat shirt and his beat up sneeks and graps his wallet. and heads down stairs with Doc.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

To make up for keeping their guests cooped up, the hotel offers you a 25% discount on all food and drinks and keeps the Valley View open all night. Because it's so late, most of the other guests have already gone to bed; the only non-staff person still around in the greenhouse is a very attractive woman with long blond hair and glasses. She has set up camp at the bar and appears to have no intention of leaving any time soon.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 13, 2002)

Following Ray and Doc, Ross arrives at the cafe.  Looking around he notices the attractive young woman. He slides over to the bar and tries to start up a conversation with her.

"So I take it your not from around here.  Did you get the warm welcome treatment from the Sherrif Deputy as well?" 

(If she is interested here will be some other things that I will say to her, if not ignore them.)

"Do you know where this storm came from?" 

"When did the phones go out?" 

"Why was the Deputy so animate about the local natives and why they don't like'm here?  Seems a bit strange to me."

EDIT: 







*OOC:*


I also put the hotel map up on the site, and also fixed a few javascript errors (menu's that looked like crap basically)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

She introduces herself as Dr Cynthia Carmichael. She is in great shape for someone pushing 40 years of age and drunk.
She only has a week of vacation, and she was planning to spend it in a nearby ski-resort just 40 miles east over the pass but the blizzard forced her back down the pass earlier today. Half of her vacation is going to be wasted here and she doesn't seem to be happy about it. 
After that she has to head back to Mandrake University in Eastfield, Montana, where she teaches astronomy and inductory physics.
She has decided if she is going to waste her vacation in the middle of nowhere, she might as well do it drunk. She spends most her time in the Valley View bar, chatting bitterly with the bartender and now with you, brushing off the passes that male guests make at her.

She no idea where the storm came from, it just ruined her vacation.

The phones went out about 3 hours ago.

She doesnt know the deputy or seen anyone outside of the Hotel and she could care less.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 13, 2002)

*OOC:*


1) was that the same ski resort that we were going to?
2) Would the times that the phones went out be before or after we heard the Sherrif Deputy on the phone? (basically would that 3 hour span have allowed the Deputy to have been on or is something fishy going on?)







[ic]"Bartender!  I'll have a Bud Light."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[OOC: Happens to be same resort. And the deputy called within the last hour.]

You get your drink.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 13, 2002)

Ross, in an attempt to play catch up, downs his beer and orders another.

"You know, strangely enough we were headed to the same ski lodge.  You diden't happen to see any thing _strange_ on the road on your way into town did you?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

She turns her attention from her glass of.. whatever definately alcoholic fluid is in there to you and smiles drunkenly.

Hmm well.. let me think.... exept for that cute little hick at the gas station 2 towns back.. I guess.. I didn't see anything weird or such *chuckle* But are you here alone or with your wife or..? 

She regards you for a moment and gets back to her drink.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

*Tag. Ray's turn...*

Ray walks up to Ross and the woman Hey Ross who's your friend? Not letting Ross speak Ray saysHi I'm Ray. I didn't know there were any actual people here but us and the Stepford Townies. Ray will wait and judge his next statement by her reaction to what he has just said.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 13, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

She turns back again while she actually was waiting for Ross' response. Regards Ray for a moment and gets up. She drinks the rest of her drink in one big gulp and tried to remain on her feet.

*Hickup* You just could have told me you were gay.. ROSS...... but noooo you have to play with girls huh... Well RAY.. this FRIEND our yours is a damend player, I suppose you'll enjoy yourself together. Goodnight! 

She wobbles off out of the door and disappears onto the staircase to the second floor. Staggering and seeking her balance.

Half way the stairs the guy at the reception hurries up and helps her up for the rest of the stairs.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2002)

Ray double over laughing.Ha! Now that went all kinds of wrong.  Ray looks at RossLets order some food "honey". Ray starts laughing again.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 13, 2002)

Ross smacks Ray in the back of the head jokingly.  "And she diden't even get to hear any of my jokes." 

Ross grabs his drink and heads over to get food with Ray.

"Now I know why they call you 'Spacy'"


----------



## Kamard (Dec 13, 2002)

Nodding his head at the two intrepid suitors, Doc sits down in the restaurant, not quite hungry enough yet to get anything.  He puts his head in his hands and sighs audibly.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 13, 2002)

Jason shakes his head, having followed them down to the bar because, well, there's F*** all else to do.  "Jeez, you gays.. er I mean you GUYS are scaring everyone away!" Jason laughs at his pun and turns to the bartender.  "Don't s'pose you got any REAL beer round here, eh?  I'ld love a nice, cold EX right about now."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Jason, as you head to the Valley View to walk through the hallway and spot two large men in blue parkas hurry out of a side exit. You stop for a moment and after a few seconds you hear an engine start and see the headlights of a car turn away from the hotel. At the way the engine roared you could make out they were in a hurry... at this time of night.

[OOC: Sorry had a party last night and spend the night and day at my girlfriends so no time to respond. Sorry lads, I'll try to move it on from here! And I'll warn ya when I'm off for a day or so again in the future.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2002)

Well. Now that Ross has scared off the only woman we've seen so far.... Lets eat. Ray gets a menu from the bar and orders.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Since everyone went down to the Valley View James finds himself lonely in room 211. He walks over to the window and peers outward. As looks behind the heavy red velvet curtains, a large double window overlooks a black chasm below. He looks outward into the abyss, now a choatic mess of swirling white snow. He continues to gaze out for e moment in peace but then notices rustling and banging sounds coming from his window. 

Upon investigating, however, our specialist discovers that his window is tightly latched shut. The banging starts to become more rhythmic and James realizes that the banging is coming from next door. As he looks out the window he sees that the window next to his is closed but that the glass has been broken out and a dark trail trickles down the wall. He pulls himself together and walks next-door, where he finds the door unlocked and ajar, opening as he knocks on it and slowly revealing the scene within. Signs of a struggle are everywhere: a heavy desk is tipped over, a lamp has been broken, a piece of “modern” artwork has been knocked of the wall. The most telling sign, of course, is the broken window. A gaping black hole framed with jagged teeth of broken glass, the window is framed by two deep red curtains which flapper in the wind. The room is silent but for the wind’s whistle and moan. A thin dusting of snow covers the scene – stained red with blood on the window sill, white everywhere else.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 14, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

The bartender turns his gaze towards Jason and looks for a moment. Then he walks over to him on his side of the bar and hangs over.

Ain't we a bit too young for alcohol mister? Not to ruin your little party here but let's see some ID.

[OOC: I hope I didn't play Dr Carmichael too vicious? But she's one mean drunk ]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

Jason smiles and pulls out his ID, which shows that he's 22.  "Yeah yeah, I know, I look young.  But hey, those highschool girls dig me, eh?" Jason chuckles as he puts the ID back after the bartender scrutinizes it.

Turning back to his friends, he speaks again"Hey guys, may be nuthin, but I saw two guys leavin in a HUGE rush while I was on my way down here."  He shrugs and turns back to accept his drink.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

The bartender kinda looks surprised as his grin disappears from his face. He turns around and get's out a beer.

Sorry huh? On this one is on the house. 

He cracks a fake smile and walks away.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 15, 2002)

Doc wakes up a little bit, and stands up.  Walking to the bar, he looks over to what kind of food they've got on the menu.  Presuming they have a hamburger-esque food, he orders one.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 15, 2002)

"Leaving in a big hurry, this time of night?  I like this town less and less every moment."   

Ross looks at the menu and decides to just stick with Beer.

"Hola!  Mi amigo!  Cervesa!  el Bud Light." 

Ross wonders if the bartender understood that he wanded another bud light.  Ross looks to his friends in the restraunt.  

"So do you guys think that we should go back and see wha is going on with James?  He is the only one that has not come down for food yet, and this menu looks a slight less bit than apetizing."









*OOC:*


 I know no spanish except what I see on tv, so don't think that the "spanish" I spoke is 100% correct 















*OOC:*


edit:It is spelled cerveza, but I will leave it as it is for fun


----------



## Jemal (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC: You said
"Hello! My friend! Cervesa! The Bud Light."

EDIT: straight from freetranslation.com
aparently cervesa isn't spanish.. Any spanish people out there know what he meant? (It's probly just spelt wrong)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2002)

OOC: Can Ray get an idea of what the bartender was up to with the beer? 
Hey guys. I'm getting that feeling again. Something is wrong here.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 15, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

As far as you can make out, the bartender didn't mean anything with the beer. Seems like he just estimated the situation wrong and you got the best of him and he ave in with dignity to give awaway a free beer while he tried to maintain his posture as big bad cool bartender!

[OOC: Paranoia... is it contagious?]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 16, 2002)

Ross is still waiting for another drink.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Ray is getting fed up sitting around and will go outside for a walk. Anyone want to come with me?


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 16, 2002)

"Instead of going outside I say that we go and see if Jason has any ideas." 

Ross shakes Doc to try to wake him up. 

"Doc you want to come with?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

James starts inspecting the room carefully.

"Holy mother of f," he says quietly to himself, taking in his surroundings, "Looks like poor fer was taken out all rough-like."

He carefully makes his way over to the broken window and looks down, making sure not to disturb anything which resembles evidence to a murder. The snow in the chasm still whirls choaticly.

"Not that they'll find 'em any time soon," he says.

He humphs and makes his way out of the room the same way he came in, heading toward the restaurant and front desk.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[OOC: Jason is in the bar himself.]


As James walks towards the window and peers out into the chasm a foul wind blows past him. He shrugs it off and turns around. Doing so he spots a silver metal briefcase under the bed, partially hidden there as if concealed in a hurry.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

"The desparate actions of a dying man," James says with a sigh as he picks up the brief case.

He returns to the larger room where he applies a pair of gloves before attempting to open it. Whether he fails or succeeds he'll remove the gloves, put the suitcase behind the couch and wander downstairs to quietly inform his friends of the situation upstairs.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

As you bow down to pick up the briefcase, you spot a thin suitcase, tightly packed, with an airline tag attached to it beneath the bed as well.

The tag identifies it as the property of a Damien Carson.

You take the bag out as well and proceed quietly back to your own room nextdoors. You put on your gloves and sit down at the desk, holding your breath for a moment...

What the hell do I think I'm doing... 

You proceed to put the silver briefcase down in front of you and you take a carefull look at it... then you proceed to attempt and open it... with caution.

[Will resolve the opening later tonight.]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 16, 2002)

*OOC:*


I ment to say James not Jason in my last post oops 







Ross heads up to the room with who ever wants to go with.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Ray follows Ross. Anythings better than sitting there watching Doc Sleep.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

Jason stands with his beer.  "Sure, I'm game, lets go."

OOC: Yes, paranoia is EXTREMELY contagious.... especially in horror settings.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 16, 2002)

Doc wakes with a start.

Huh?  Where is everyone? 

Doc wanders back up towards the rooms, unless he sees someone in the halls before he gets there.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 16, 2002)

"hey, Doc, you coming?  We're gonna go head back to the rooms, see what Jimbo's up to.  It's boring around here."  Jason stops long enough for doc to catch up, then heads up after the others.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[OOC: Everyone arrives at the room after James is finished doing there what he wanted to do. He had his time. ]

The latex slides gentle over the cold metal of the briefcase as James exmines it closely. His hand strokes the metal around all edges to feel if anything is attached anywhere that shouldn't be there...

[Search and Open Lock checks, both taking 20 +3 ability mod -- untrained = 23]

His hands slide gently over all sides of the suitcase and over all the edges. He finds nothing suspicious and proceeds to get out a pair of paperclips and a slim metal pin from the inside of his coat. He pries into the lock and wringles it a bit but after a couple of minutes he sees his attempts are futile. This lock is above his skill in lock picking, a professional is needed for this one...

He get's up again. Holds his breath for a moment and decides to put the briefcase away... Walking over to the couch he catches a glimpse of a strange odor which upon closer examination seems to originate from the briefcase itself. The odor faints away after a minute orso and he continues to stash it behind the couch where he deems it safe for prying eyes.

He ponders again for a moment overthinking his actions, walks over to the table and opens the suitcase after detatching the airline tag for a closer look.

"Damien Carson"

The tag reads.
After unzipping the suitcase and flapping it open, James takes a carefull look at its contents. He finds nothing but two sets of trousers, a sweater, some underwair and socks but at the bottom he finds some things of interest.

[Search check, untrained taking 20 +3 ability mod]

At the bottom of the suitcase he senses there is more beneath the bottom and a closer look at the suitcase does indeed tell him that the suitcase is deeper then it is at the moment. He senses along the edge of the bottom and finds a carefully hidden zip. He unzips it and peeks inside.
Inside he finds a buiseness suit and a miners outfit. Both with a name tag on them. Both tags read "Julian van den Heuvel". For the rest he finds two credit cards and a wallet with 1200$ cash in it and seeral ID cards with different names on them but all with the same picture.

Curious but carefull he puts it all back the best he could and hides it behind the couch as well. he gets rid of the gloves and cleans up his clothes. James takes a walk around the room to check if the smell is still there but it's gone. He takes a good look around to check if he left anything or not and then walks outside and decides to close the door of the room with the horrible scne in it. He turns around after closing the door and walks a few feet down the hall to close the door to his own room but as he is doing so the rest of his friends come walking around the corner.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 16, 2002)

Ross enters the room with the others trailing "Hey 'dude' hows it going?  You fall asleep yet?"  Ross asks James.  Ross heads over to check to see if his Cell Phone has a signal yet or if he can acess the web on his palm yet.  He also picks up the room phone and see's if he can get a dial tone yet.

If he can not make a call or acess the web he makes plans to go to sleep _IF_ no one else has any ideas about this town, or wants to do something.

If he goes to sleep than he makes sure that he has all his items that he brought with and sets them next to him before he dozes off and waits to see the Sherrif in the morn to tell him about his Deputy.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 16, 2002)

*Evening of arrival -- Day 0*

Ross walks over to his cell phone and his palmtop only to find no waithing messages and a unstable and unrealiable internet connection.

When he tries the room phone he gets a dial tone but finds himself unable to reach anywhere he wants to call that he knows.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 16, 2002)

"Nope, not asleep yet, but I did find a couple of things of interest," he says, "Seeing as you guys wanted to turn a ski trip into an exposé of lazy hick town cops I thought I'd get a bit more involved myself."

James explains the process of the suitcases' discovery as he pulls the suitcases out from behind the couch and puts them onto a nearby bed.

"I figure we investigate what he was hurriedly hiding and get our own conclusion," he says with a smile, "Sorry bugger got tossed out a window into the chasm, looked like a rough and tumble hit of sorts. Once we're done with his belongings we just plant them back in there where they were. By the way, there's five of us so that means .... who wants $240 each?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 16, 2002)

Jimmy Boy, Your talking my language. So what happened? Did you open the briefcase of luggage? Ray enters the room and shuts the door once everyone is in. Ray will check to see if anyone is watching from the hall before he shuts the door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2002)

James opens the luggage bag and removes the money from the secret compartment, sharing it out equally amoung them.

"He's dead, he won't need it," he says, "As you can see I opened the luggage and found this secret compartment which contained a bonus for us because we're simply kewl. On the other hand I don't know anything about opening locks and thus I can't get into the perdy metal one. It emitted a questionable odour a for short while after my attempt to unlock it"

James closes the luggage bag and puts the metal briefcase on top for all to see.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

"240 bucks? Hell yeah, I'm in dude."  Jason takes the money and pockets it, then points at the metal briefcase.  "I can try opening that if ya want, I'm kinda good with that stuff." He looks around "What? I useta got locked outta the house a lot cuz I kept fergettin my key."

OOC: assuming they let me try, I'll take 20 to open it.  With my +12 that gives me a 32.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of arrival -- day 0*

Ray walks outside the door for a moment and spots a barefooted and wandering old lady in her pyjamas. Walking with her eyes closed she slowly makes her way towards your end of the hallway.

Meanwhile Jason proceeds to lay the smack on the briefcase with his picking skills. He puts the briefcase down in front of him just as James did but proceeds straight to picking the lock. He lifts a few metal pins from the inside of his coat and takes a good look at the lock. Then he get's to work...

[Taking 20 with a +12 mod => result 32 ]

After a minute or so the briefcase flops open, revealing a blackened, foul-smelling mess, some of which you recognise as paper. Whatever Carson had inside the briefcase he, he obviously didn't want anyone else to discover it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

There's some old lady sleep walking in the hall. I'm gonna follow her. Make sure she doesn't get hurt. Ray quietly follows the old lady. at the first sign of "danger" to her he will try to wake her gently.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of arrival -- day 0*

The old lady continues to slowly walk through the hall passed your room and ignores you as she slowly stumbles past you. She halts at the door next door (the messy one) and stops for a moment. Then she goes for the doorknob...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Doc. She's headed for the room next door. What should I do? Ray keeps watching what she does.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of arrival -- day 0*

Suffering from a bout of insomnia she turns and reaches for the doorknob which she turns and with it opens the door. She steps in the room where she walks into the layer of snow, covering the carpet in a thin white layer. 

The cold on her feet wakes her up, she takes in the situation, sees the blood, and lets out a terrible scream guaranteeed to wake the guests and bring the hotel staff running--which it does.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Ray trys to calm the woman down. Mame, I'm Ray i'm just next door. Is this your room? He tries to get her to shut up.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[Allthough you don't seem to be aware of it, you have the psychoanalysis ability and you are actually trying to you your "people skills" right now... You just might want to take a look at the skills description at the top of this page or the last one where I put up the skills and feats.. That skill is quite essential.]

[Roll 6 +7 = 13]

You take her by the arm Ray and guide her back onto the hallway, but she still is in a heavy shock and won't stop muttering some vague words and she doesn't snap out of her shock.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 17, 2002)

After hearing about the money and findings Ross decides not to sleep.  "That money. . .  Well I do need it for school books next semester and.  Well I guess that no harm is done.  What did the room look like?" Ross listens to James describe the room and the mess.  "This is 'radical man'!  I think that we should send someone over to the room to . . . "   Ross hears the scream comming from the hall.

"I guess that Ray did'ent make sure that she got hurt.  Commeon lets go help, maybey we can even figure some stuff out before the Deputy is here and we have to deal with him."   Ross heads off towards the screaming when he notices that Jason has managed to get the breifcase open.  No time to look.  'Hmmm he was pretty quick with a lock picking kit for a kid' Ross thinks to himself.  With a quick examination of the contents he tells Jason "Close that up and hide it.  We don't want the Deputy seein that.  I think that we can do more to figure out what it is than some country bumpkin.  Lets go!" 

With that Ross leaves the room and goes to where Ray is frantically trying to get the woman to keep out of the lightly snow covered room and keep quiet.  "We got a problem Ray?" Ross asks seriously as he trys to help Ray acomplish what he is doing.  Ross also scans the hallway for personell.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[OOC: Psychoanalysis is a trained only and only Ray has it. 2 bad for you ]

Ross glides down next to the lady on the ground and talks a bit to her.. to no avail. Her state remains the same. 

In the meanwhile two men have come running up the stairs and are speeding down the hall. The desk guy and someone in a suit, presumably the Hotel Manager. Hasted and tired they slow down next to you as they whipe of a few pearls of sweat from their foreheads.

What's the matter? We heard a scream downstairs, is she hurt? Kurt could yo please see which room Mrs. Hesley is staying and pleaase take care that her little boy doesn't see her like this. 

Sure thing sir. 

The desk guy runs off back down the hallway.
The manager lowers himself a bit and looks the woman in the eye.

What happened Mrs. Hesley? What did you see that got you this upset? 

The poor old woman can't do anything but raise a trembling hand towards the door of room 212. The manager gets up and looks into the room and steps back shocked for a bit.

In my Hotel.. well have I ever... The police need to hear of this. Gentlemen, Kurt will be right back. I hope you can take care fo the lady in the meanwhile. 

The manager heads down the hallway and disappears somwhere along it down the stairscase.

[Spot check of Ross, 20 -1 = 19.]

Ross as you peek inside the room as the maanger opens it you seem to notice that the bed is still made, the drawers are all still closed, and remember that the briefcsae was still in its hiding place. While his room is in serious disarray it doesn't seem to have been searched. While you turn yuor eye away you spot something lying under the edge of the bed... When you get up and take a closer look you identify it as an ear...

[Sanity check, rolled 2, no sanity loss.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: Please do not use those colors! I cannot read them.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Ray will continue to work on calming the woman down. Hey, can some onr get the lady a glass of water?  Ray turns back to her. Mrs. Hennesy? I'm Ray Spacy. I understand your fright. the authorities are here and looking in to this. Do you know where you are?


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 17, 2002)

"An ear. . . . . . . . .Dear lord."  Is about all that Ross can muster to say.  Ross has seen alot of stuff in his life on the force, but something about this ear is a bit more than un nerving.  

"Should we check the room before the dumputy shows up Ray?" Ross whispers to Ray.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Dude don't bother me now. Ask Doc or James. Ray gets back to working on the woman. He leads her into their small bed room. (assuming the briefcase is in the larger one.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Ray you do as so and you set to work on her, attempting to talk some sense into her and snap her out of her shock. She still isn't responding to your questions and continues to ramble on about what she saw.

Ross you get doc while Jason and James continue to rumble with the briefcase and try to make something out of what the hell they just did...
You take a carefull look around the room but draw the same conclusion as Ross did as he peeked in. You also spot the ear, it seems the explanation where all the blood came from.

[The Law will show up in about 15 minutes IC time. If noone does anything what they aren't doing already I'll resolve it later after dinner.]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 17, 2002)

"If the missing ear is the source of all this blood, then mabey the guy is still alive?!   I am going to go look for him out the  window." 

Unless anyone says otherwise Ross heads over to the window and _carefully_ looks out to see if he can see anything.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2002)

Ray will reach for his tape recorder and start tapeing what she is saying. Can he make anything out? He will just let her talk until she is exhausted.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

Ross slowly makes his way towards the window, drawing another trail through the pink snow. He gazes out of the window and peers into the darkness but sees nothing but the pitchblack of the abyss down below him and the blinding white of the swirling snow. He takes a look up and through the clouds he catches a glimpse of a full moon. It sends a shiver down his spine. He walks back out of the room without any new findings.

Ray spends the remaining 10-15 minutes alone with her (until the law arrives) but fails to make any sense out of the womans shocked ramblings. AFter 5 minutes orso she merely collapses onto the bed in a stupor.

[Will resolve the law later tonight, have to study as well ]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

OOC: 10-15 minutes, eh?  OK.  

Jason will carefully search the briefcase for anything that may have survived... that doofus probly set off a trap when he tried opening it earlier!  Oh well.  If he finds nothing, He'll take his time hiding it carefully (In case the cops decide to try pinning all this on HIM, like they usually do).

OOC: Take 20 to search it, IF nothing then take 20 to hide it and head out to the hall with everyone else.  IF something in it, check that out and hide the briefcase. (In both cases, I'll try to lock the briefcase shut again)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

After about a minute or 10 several loud voices sound through the hallway. When you peek outside your rooms you spot two men in lawenforcement uniforms walking towards your end of the hallway. As they draw closer you recognise Dumont and conclude that the other guy, a huge black male should be the Sherrif. They walk into the still open room and stay in there for about 5 minutes before reappearing back onto the hallway. There is a exchange of words between the Sheriff and the Hotel Manager who points towards you while you gaze onto the hallway from inside your open doorway itself. He coughs for a second and after a few words from Dumont whispered into his ear the manager points towards you and the Sheriff walks the few remaining feet into room 211.

Well good night to you all. I'm not in the mood of any sweet talk so you guys just tell me what you were up to in that room next door. The manager was so kind to inform me that you took care of a kind old lady who maanged to stumble upon this horrible scene. But lets get to what you know of this man from room 212 and what some of you did there and especially how you got to "discover" that scene... If you wouldn't mind sharing some of your time for that purpose...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 17, 2002)

Jason sits in a chair drinking his beer
"I haven't been there, so you gonna have ta talk to the resta them guys.  OH WAIT!! I did see something a little while ago!  When we was downstairs, I saw two guys in blue running outta the building, and then they got in a car and shot off like they was runnin from somethin.  Didn't give it much thought at the time, but then we came upstairs a few minutes later and found out about, well, the guy next door.  They probly popped him and ran off."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 17, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

The Sheriffs hangs for a bit in the doorway, blocking it with his massive muscled body. Then looks up at the rest of you again. (Ray is still with the woman next doors, the rest is in here.).

Might you have been so lucky to have spotted what kind of car it is..? I don't suspect you spontaneously remembering a plate number but.. since the town is sealed off for the next couple of days.. a car description would do... And who found the scene and why did he bother to take a peek.. was the door still open or what... I need some answers, and a bit fast wouldn't hurt.. it's late. Now if you would be so kind, then we can all be on our seperate ways... 

[Rolled like 5 sense motives and they all ended up above the DC with the roll already so..]

You all get the unnerving feeling he is suspecting more from you then that he tries and let show. It seems he doesn't want you to feel threatened and get scared and hasty and do weird stuff. (We wouldn't want that now would we?=]). At the moment it feels the best to just answer his questions and get him away from you. But hey, he's atill the law and the person for protection and security in this town isn't he?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 18, 2002)

Doc has been basically shocked by this whole escapade.  He manages to mumble some words, then 

OOC- I think that you guys and I have a different schedule of posting- I always wind up posting around the big discussions, and I wind up not having much to say.  Sorry about that, just chalk it up to Doc being senile.


"Sir, I am sure whichever of my young friends discovered the next room did so in only the most simple and nonobtrusive way possible.  All my young friends are stalwart, respectable citizens.  Why, one of them was even a police officer some time ago.  I am sure that they didn't break in or anything that you might be insinuating." 

And I'll make a Diplomacy check to drive the point home.  +9 total bonus.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

> just chalk it up to Doc being senile.




LOL!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

[Rolled 1 +9 = 10]

I think you can guess the result  Still waiting on the other replies.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Rau will enter the room where the officers are. Officer? My name is Ray Spacy. The lady was sleepwalking and I'm trained in psychology enough to know not to wake a sleepwalker. I followed her tomake sure she did not hurt herself and she opened the door. That was the first I saw of the room. I think she need more aid than I can provide. Is there an EMT on call? Ray turns to go back to his charge.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

*Evening of Arrival--Day 0*

The Sheriff regards Ray for a second and then turns back to the rest of the guys who remain silent in the room while Ray walks back to room 210.

Jason get's up from his seat while he puts his beer down and glances calmly and relaxt at the Sheriff like nothing happened and heknew of nothing bad.

Hmm well about the car... let me see... it was a kind of SUV or something. Yeah, I like those cars.. but nope no plate or something, it was dark and snowing... like it still is. So sorry can't help you with anything else. BUt I doubt there are that much SUVs in town and blue parka wearing drivers. They looked tough and in a hurry like a said, if they didn't do it I'm a euhhh you get my point. Was that all Sheriff? 

I think that'll do for now. But I'll have my eye on you. Dumont told me you're a bunch of hot heads so I would mind your steps from now on. And tell your friend there's no EMT here in town. Just me and the Deputy for first aid. G'night to ya all, and if we need some more information from you, you can bet on it that you'll be hearing from me again. 

With those words the Sheriff walks out of the doorway, beckons to Dumont and they walk down the hallway together, dumont holding a bloody plastic bag. James lets go of a deep sigh when the Sheriff disappears fom view...

Few guys, that was a close one... Jason, how the hell do you keep so cool that way? 

Jason can do nothing else then grin at that remark and finishes his beer.

[OOC: Taking control of James for a second to get things along /OOC]

Ray spends some time with the old lady Hesley before one of the hotel staff come up and offer to take her to bed. They say she'll be in good care with them. The rest of you go to bed, a bit shaken en unnerved with the fact what happened in the room next to you.

The rest of the night passes without a problem and somewhere around noon the next day you all awake, allthough you can't really shake off what happend last night. 

By late morning the wind and snow have died down, leaving for to seven-foot drifts across the white landscape when you peek out of your window or glance outside of the massive glass walls in the staircase, hallway on the second floor or foyer.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


Damn my internet connection has been out all day 







"Wake up guys!  I think that from the conversation last night that the Sherrif took the Deputy's side and there will be prettymuch no point to trying to convince him other wise.  I say that we see if we can figure out what exactly is in that metal breifcase." 

Ross tries to convince Jason to open the case back up.  But befor he does that he tries the phones/cell phone/palm to see if outside civilization can be reached.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 18, 2002)

Jason yawns as he gets up "Dude, it's barely noon, why you want me to open it up now?"  After some cajoling, Jason will get out of bed, get dressed, and then open up the briefcase (Although making sure the outside door is locked, so there are no unexpected visitors).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2002)

"Heh, I can't stand myself sometimes, I just froze up, couldn't say nothin'," James says regretfully, "I'm going to check out next door, see if there's a place in there to dump the bags so we don't have to hold on to them."

He gets dressed and checks out the previous night's crime scene again, though he doesn't set foot inside the room out of fear of leaving evidence of his being there. From the doorway he looks for places that the police didn't check last night, hoping to stick the suitcases back in the room somewhere.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2002)

Dude! Isn't that like closing the barn doors after the horses have eaten the children? Just leave the stuff here. Ray gets dressed (and checks to see if Doc needs changing. LOL)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

> and checks to see if Doc needs changing.




LOL!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2002)

> Dude! Isn't that like closing the barn doors after the horses have eaten the children?




James looks a little blank and confused.

"I wouldn't know, never been in that situation before but I'll take your word for it," he says.

James tries to watch some TV instead, should that prove impossible he shall go get some breakfast.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

Inside the briefcase you find nothing that you didn't see last night. The sole contents consisted of what seems to have once been paper, but whatever device James set of, the acid it produced took care of its contents... permanent. They guy who didn't want anyone else to see what was in the suitcase did his job well it seems, a bit to well for your concern.

James scurries out of the door onto the hallway but finds the other door, the one of 212, last nights crime scene to be sealed of with police tape. Entering that room would prove to be an act of stupidity for there is no way of not breaking the tape and he knows all to well what that would mean for the opinion of a Sheriff with a bad demeanor... When he gets back to the room and sits his ass down in a chair the TV proves to be up again as well after the storm died down.

Ross walks over to the window and for gods sake tries again if his cellphone might work, and it does! The storm quieted down over the course of the morning and the sun is shining brightly, reflecting over the drifts and shiny bright white layer of thick winter snow. 
[FYI: The telephone poles that connected Miner's FOlly with the rest of the know world were trashed and blown over in the storm, which resulted in the impossibility to call outside of the town. The telephone grid inside the county still worked like a charm. But now the storm quieted down your cell phone is operating again, just like it should. /DMwhoistellingtomuchOOCinfoOverandOut]

Doc and Ray get a ted bored and hungry and decide to head downstairs for brunch, thinking the rest will follow in a few minutes after they finish enjoying themselves with ruined paper. Everyone their joys huh?  

As they continue down the staircase a girl, one of the hotel maids, runs up towards them grabbing Doc by his sweater while she looks frantically around as if something was hunting her.

“Her head, her head was… and I could see her lung—I think it was a—I almost slipped in it. The carpet squelched and I almost slipped in it. Her head… staring at me with the one eye left—it was under the bed, staring at me.” 

She says while pointing down the hall, somewhere in the direction of the rooms on level 1 of the hotel. 
Doc and Ray gave each other a cold stare with just one though crossing both their minds: “For the love of God, not again.” Ray sits the girl down in one of the chairs in the foyer downstairs to calm down.

Lung.. her .. aahhhhh.... 

She faints on the chair and it seems to become quite the vacation...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 18, 2002)

"Well, if we can't put them back like we never touched 'em we have to make them cease existing," James says as he jots down the name on the miner's outfit in the luggage and some details from the ID in the wallet into the back of his journal.

"Mind if I dispose of these?" James asks Jason. If Jason doesn't mind James will open the window and cast the cases into the chasm, to find their owner with any luck.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 18, 2002)

> to find their owner with any luck.




Heh great line there James 

and off to bed, more in the morning folks, hope you get this resolved to the part where I can update again! I love you folks for getting this along!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Ray looks at the girl and wishes he had never left Miami. What the Hell? Doc what's going on? I'm really affraid to gointo that room.  Ray makes sure the girl is resting and heads toward the room knowing it will be the lady he helped last night.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

"Hey, man, just as long as them hicks aint pullin my prints offa that case, I don't care.  Do whatever ya want wit'it.  He looks around, noticing most of their friends have headed downstairs.  "Dude, you wanna head down get sumpin to eat?"  Assuming James agrees, he heads downstairs with him (Presumably running into the fainted girl and group)


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

Doc wakes with an angry look.

"Need changing? Hmph.  I'm a PhD in Divinity, so I feel qualified to tell you to go to hell." 

Doc smiles and gets dressed.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


Just got back from LotR: The Two Towers!  AMAZING go see it!







Ross calls up Thomas (if you don't know who he is than check my background) and asks him to help do some research. [I knew that constantly trying this damn thing would work ]

"Tom!  Thank god!  You woulden't belive the night I just had.  uhh huh.. . .  uhh huh. . . . yep. . . .  No.  We are in this back woods town called SNowflake Valley.  We were heading on [insert road name here] and we hit . . someone. . .  yea. . and he looked native american.  Well the 'law' out here seemes to not give a rats ass about him. . . I KNOW!!!  . ..  well anyways the sheriffs name is [I forgot and broke my scroll button] and his deputys name is [same reason as befor].  Can you get some dirt on these fools for me.  While your at it can you see if you can find anything about this town and why they seem not to like any native americans.  uhh huh . . . uhh huh.. . . Thanks man your a life savor.  Call me on my cell if you find anything, and also if you can email it to me and I will try to access it from my palm.  Ok man thanks talk to you later.  uhh huh . . . yup. . . Ok and if I don't hear from you by tonight I will call you back. . . Ok"  *beep*

Ross also tries to acces any info on the web.  Ross quickly scans his items that he brought with to make sure that they are all there.  

"Alright I guess that I will go with and get some food.  By the way guys I got a hold of Thomas and he is going to try to dig up some dirt on this town and the so called 'law'." 

Ross finishes getting ready and follows [inset person going down for food here] out to the hall way and then down to get some grub.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

The bunch of you meet up in the Foyer while Ray boldly ventures to towards the rooms on the first level of the Hotel... He slowly pases across the hallway until he walks in between teh doors of the rooms.. one of which is wide open, the poor girl must have run away in shock and have forgotten to close the door behind her. It's room 107... and you walk into that doorway.

Room 107 is a double-size room dominated by a king-size bed in the middle of the room. Like all the southern rooms, it features a large window overlooking the chasm. This window has been broken in, and glass lies on the carpet and windowsill. The frame is also broken and splintered as if something very large came in through the window. 
Dr. Carmichael’s remains are mostly on the floor between the window and the door and appear to have been partially eaten. Her haid is missing large chunks of tissue from its left side and has rolled under the bed. The lower half of her right leg is also under the bed. The upper half of the leg is nowhere to be found. Blood is splattered across the walls and has soaked through the carpeting all the way into the floor. There’s even some blood on the ceiling.

As the image of the disgusting site sinks in and his brain starts to comprehend what he just witnessed Ray turns around and throws up, sick with what he just witnessed and collapses onto the ground.

[Sanity roll made -- Rolled 97 -- Lost 8 Sanity -- Rolled 64 to confirm -- temporary insane --- nauseaus and faints.]

[ShaperMC, Please update the 8 sanity loss of Ray to the site and his sheet please. Thanks!]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

Ah !  Blurgh Ugh! . Ray passes out cold a look of fear and anguish on his angelic face. [OOC: yeah he's a pretty boy]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

[Note of the DM = Ray --> --> Faints -- KO -- Uncouncious in own puke]

[Well at least it isn't the old lady from last night ]

[Ok nice update to the post from you Argent ]



> [OOC: yeah he's a pretty boy]




[*SPLUT*, you made the GM choke on his drink =] I think the "angelic did it ]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


Ok one question.  Where am I?  Did I see what just happen or am I following in at a later time?  If I see this I try to get Ray out of his own vomit and use heal (+6) to try to wake his ass up!  On a side note I just bought some new webspace at www.Shapermc.com lastnight so the CoCNocturnum will have a new home by this weekend  
Edit: Ray's page has been updated.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

[OOC: Impressive, dunno what to say, but thanks! You are with the rest of the bunch in the Foyer, only Doc knows what happened and in which direction Ray left. It's up to him what happens next, depending on what he tells you. If he won't move things on I'll do it later tonight. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 19, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Impressive, dunno what to say, but thanks! You are with the rest of the bunch in the Foyer, only Doc knows what happened and in which direction Ray left. It's up to him what happens next, depending on what he tells you. If he won't move things on I'll do it later tonight. /OOC] *












*OOC:*


Well I am going to use the webspace for more than just this game, but this just gave me the excuse   I will wait untill Doc tells/dosent tell me what is going on to post, but If I know what happen you know what I would do


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

"I just came down to meet you guys and say that Ray went to look for some....nastiness that a maid mentioned.  I really have no idea whats going on, but it can't be good." 

I then try to lead them where I think Ray was headed.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

[You all get lead over there, resolve IC for yourselves as you see fit. You are all where you want now, with the possiblity of room 107 now added since Doc guides you there.]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 19, 2002)

[assuming that I pass a sanity check]  "What the !!!!  RAY!" Ross shouts as he enters the scene.  He rolls Ray out of his own vomit (if it has not been done alredy) and begins to try to wake Ray up. [uses my Heal +6]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

[Sanity roll 78 -- Sanity loss 8 (soz m8 =[ ) -- roll to confirm 29 -- lose sanity but not effects, just HEAVY shock.]

[Heal rolled 19 +6 = 25 no effect, can't substitute physical health skills for mental reparations. He's in a stupor and will remain in that for 1d4 = 2 more minutes.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

*Ray's Mental state...*

As Ray lay there his mind wandered to more pleasent things. Puppies. lots and lots of Puppies, aren't they cute! Ley me play with the puppies. Hellow puppy what do you have in your mouth? Is it a chew toy? Let me seeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ray awakes screaming (eventualy)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

[lol! Nice one, I like that ]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 19, 2002)

Doc rushes to the sound of the screaming.

*and thats all there'll be for me, its 1 pm and i need sleep.)


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 19, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Heal rolled 19 +6 = 25 no effect, can't substitute physical health skills for mental reparations. He's in a stupor and will remain in that for 1d4 = 2 more minutes.] *











*OOC:*


Umm why is that?  On page 48 . .  "A successful application of the Psycoanalisis Skill (page 34) or the Heal Skill (page 31) may alleveate or erase temporary insanity."  I am not trying to be a rule lawer, like I said I have not played this game before only read it, but I wanted to know why this does not apply to this situation.







Ross stammers at the sight in the room.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

Jason stays outside of the room, looking around, looking at anything NOT in the room.  He's seen death before and isn't wild about seeing it again.
"Come on you guys, get outta there!  I say we get the hell outta here, guys!"

OOC: Seeing as how there has now been 2 murders, a car accident, and a generally freaky night, I'm setting a permanent readied action... I see anything that it would be a good idea to shoot (Murderous guy with a machete, abominable snow-man, a cop wanting to arrest me, etc), I pull my gun and aim.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

[OOC: ShaperMC: He's unconcious, I'm curious to how you would like to get someone out of that =] He isn't asleep or something  He's just screwed over for the moment being hehe./OOC]

[Sanity Checks for everyone, Doc: 1 Sanity lost, Jason 3 sanity lost (if you look into the room), James 6 Sanity lost, confirmed and you have a screaming fit ]

The rest of the gang bunch up in front of the room to see what the hell happened now. Shocked by Ray laying their in his own vomit everyone takes a peek at the room and turns awya to help with, all sick with disgust. James got caught quite unprepared for the looks of the mess and ran away in a screaming fit after witnessing the scene of carnage.

[Next moves everyone  Sure thing Jason ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 19, 2002)

[OOC: is Ray awake?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 19, 2002)

[OOC: In 2 minutes, say after everyone says what they are gonna do. So that would be Ross and Jason now with a final action, like inspecting the room, goig after the guy with a screaming fit, wast time helping you  or something else  /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 19, 2002)

As stated, Jason will not look into the room (He knows what's in there, that's good enough, don't need to see it. ), but when James goes running past, I'll try to catch up to him and either calm him down or (If he gets violent) knock him out so he doesn't hurt himself or anyone else.  Assuming I calm him down (Or he calms down himself), I'll try to get him back closer to the room, where the rest of the guys are.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 20, 2002)

Well, it looks like we're going to get implicated in this.  Again.  And I don't know much that will get us out of it.  Its just circumstantial evidence, but look how much there is?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

Jason finds James puffing in the Foyer, calming down and regaining his breath.

Everyone is brawling around so I suspect Ray get's snapped out of his comatose stupor by now. (You smell ray )

Actions everyone please.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Dazed and confused Ray gets up and walks very pasivly back to his room I'll be back. is all he says


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

[OOC: *shrug*... Scary Ray.../OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 20, 2002)

When he catches up with James, Jason tries to comfort him a little and convince him that they should get back to their friends.  "Dude, it's ok, we don't gotta go back into that room, eh?  Lets just get back with everyone else, k?" Jason comes back with James just in time to hear Ray's departure.

"Man, where's he going?  And what's up with the Arnie impersonation?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

[OOC: That was not an Arnie inpersonation. More like I'm have to go scream now and want to do it in private.] Ray will go to his room and shower off. screaming as a primal scream therapy to try to expell some of the horror he has seen. (is it possible to use Psychoanalysis on yourself? If so that is what Ray is doing. Using every trick he knows to calm his mind.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

[OOC: by the rules it isnt possible, but offcourse its one of those things the GM takes into consideration. But it has no  numerical effect as yet. Will take it down on a note... kinda like something you're working on... Might benefit youlater on this type of thing. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 20, 2002)

"Alright F*** THIS!  This is what the . . . 2nd time in less than 24 F'n Hours!  Where the hell are we!  I. . . I. . . DAMN!" 

Ross pulls out his phone and dials 911.  

"Yes operatior?  I need an ambulance. . err never mind just send the herse!  Do you have that ready?  HUH!  Well you should this is the second one!  . . . What do you mean what?  Body!!!" 

Ross hangs up the phone.









*OOC:*


Just trying to play out my semi-shock


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

[lol, you guys are so screwed up in the head  I like ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 20, 2002)

Assuming that it will take some time for the police to get to the hotel. Ray gets dressed in all black and his favorite alien autopsy shirt. (The onr with the baby alien coming out of the dead aliens chest saying 'Surprise') and come down stairs again. He will not even get close to the room. Ray goes to the girl. What is she like at the moment? still unconcious?


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 20, 2002)

Ross starts pacing the room with a panic look in his eyes.  

"Do you know how many raids I have been on?  Huh?  Well I have even shot dealers, pimps and losers in my time on the force.  Do you know how many looked as. . . ughh. . . her?!? " Ross points to the remains. "What the hell did this to her?" 

Ross looks around quickly, wondering if anyone really cared what he just said.  Probably not.  Ross checks the 'remains' for any evidence, clues or ideas about the strangeness.  [I would like to use Gather Info +3 Knowledge Drugs +10 Knowledge Poision +10 (not like the body has been poisoned, but there might be some left on her for  . . . hey Ross isent thinking straight!)  Sence motive +8 Search +2]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

Ray finds the girl still KO.

[Just took 20 on the search.]

Ross decides to take a closer look at the scene. Covering his mouth and nose with a piece of his clothing to protect him against the worst of the smell, slowly takes a few steps into the room. As he steps around carefully he notices cuts that might be claw marks on the windowsill. Closer examination from reveals matching marks on Carmichael’s body. 

[Partial repost what Ross also finds.]

Room 107 is a double-size room dominated by a king-size bed in the middle of the room. Like all the southern rooms, it features a large window overlooking the chasm. This window has been broken in, and glass lies on the carpet and windowsill. The frame is also broken and splintered as if something very large came in through the window. 
Dr. Carmichael’s remains are mostly on the floor between the window and the door and appear to have been partially eaten. Her haid is missing large chunks of tissue from its left side and has rolled under the bed. The lower half of her right leg is also under the bed. The upper half of the leg is nowhere to be found. Blood is splattered across the walls and has soaked through the carpeting all the way into the floor. There’s even some blood on the ceiling.

[Make of that what you will.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Mauled in the Morning*

Recap where everyone is at the moment:

Ray is taking a shower and getting himself back together in room 210, that will last until the Sheriff get's here. 

Ross is searching the room [107] of the scene, not quite thinking straight.. but hey...

Doc is gazing in from out of the doorway at the moment, probably a tad afraid of getting himself any nearer that mess.

James is regaining his breath and recapping himself on what the hell just happened and what he did see. Somewhere a few feet away from the unconcious Julia [The maid].

Jason is with James in the Foyer talking in on him.

[I'll leave this as the actions till the law gets here, you could easily fill 15 mins with this.]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 20, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Did I find any drugs or poison?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

[OOC: No  /OOC]

[I'll resolve the rest of GM/Sheriff actions after dinner, which is now ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 20, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Taking the Heat*

The Foyer doors slam open and a red hot Afro-American stampedes into the foyer. He halts for a moment as he peers around spotting James hanging in a chair and Jason on a knee next to him. 

You again. I could have guessed. Mind pointing me towards where the sh*t hit the fan this time? 

Jason tuns around aggrivated and nods in the direction of room 107, while Dumont comes barging in behind the enourmous Sheriff.

Your help is much appreciated. Now Dumont, get these two up in the conference room and find the rest of them. I'll see what kind of bloody mess someone made and meet you there in 5 minutes. You two, get your asses of that seat and follow the Deputy. In the mean while you might let him in on where your buddies are, saves some of my... precious time. 

And he barges off in the direction of room 107.

Once there he sees Ross slip out of the room and Doc next to the door. Steaming he comes closer, obviously in no mood to play around. Sheriff Willheim means business today...

You and you! Get your sorry B-hinds out of there and up to the conference room. You there, desk clerc. Get these two up to the conference room. AND THAT MEANS NOW. What? You two are still drooling around? I SAID MOVE IT. Follow the little prick over there.  

While you stumble off after the desk clerc in the direction of the conference room Sheriff Willheim mutters something as he barges headstrong into the mess.

Hmmm, someone had one hell of a time in here. 

----

You are all rounded up, Ray get's caught while he walks down of the stairs towards the rest while Dumont just brings the rest up. Once in the conference room you all sit down round a large conference table in the centre of the room. Dumont stands guard at the door but always sstays a few feet away from you all. He triest to act tough but is clearly a tad scared of you five grumpy guys staring at him in what can softly be described as "not the best of moods".

After 10 minutes or maybe a bit more Sheriff WIllheim charges into the room, almost knocking Dumont of his feet and he swings the door open. You all merely grin at the half witted country hick Deputy as he tries to regain his posture and look tough. Willheim puts both his hands on the table and gazes around. 
[Sense Motive rolls made, all above 5 rolled again so you all sense the same obvious thing.]
Judging by the look of his eyes he means business, and business is you today.

You have been here, what? A day? And we got, what, two deaths? In your hotel? It might be coincidence... but I really doubt it. And you two, contaminating my crime scene again... again! This isn't in your favor... Well? Huh? What do you miserable excuses of men have to say for yourselves? Well?

[OOC: I hope Ross took a good look at what he saw in that room. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 21, 2002)

*Day 1: Snow -- Taking the Heat*

WELL??? 

[OOC: /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 21, 2002)

[this is where I start to use my Intimidate +2 i will take that 20 pleas ]

"What do you think you are doing you c*nt-tree hick!  You think that I just go trotting along all over a fresh crime scene because I LIKE TO!  You think that we dont find this a bit unsetteling as well!!!!!  YOU think that we are having fun in your little town?!  Well you know what I think. . . I think that you are full of sh*t and cant figure out a daaaaaaamn thing.  YOU think that by just blaming us that your little town will be safe!  Well think again buddy! You know that if we were the ones doing this that we probably wouldent have made our first stop in town to your dumb f*ck deputy's office.  If it was us then I would ent give you my credentials"   At this point ross throws his old police ID badge and his drivers liscens and student ID.

"You want some referances from some of my *real* police buddies.  Call Thomas Garret, Chicago PD.  I called him a bit earlier today to try to get some facts about your little town.  [spurt of law gargin that the sherrif will know, use Knowledge +6 point out stuff that he and his deputy are doing that is illegal].  That is what I think JACK-O!"

[In case you did not notice Ross is still a bit *off* from the sanity loss ]


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

Jason stands up too, looking at the Sheriff "Yeah, it's about damned time someone told you f***'s off!  I know most of the cops I ever met've been pricks, 'cept ross, but you guys give the term '"*sshole' a new meaning!  Don't you f'ing know ANYTHING?"
Jason stops to wave an arm in James' direction.  "I was trying to get this guy outa F'ing SHOCK, and you just tell us to move our *sses?  You know that if he has ANY mental or emotional scarring or sumthin like that he can sue you sorry little pricks for it?  How would you like that, huh?  And as for you thinkin it's our fault.. Well why the HELL would we have told you both times if it WAS our fault?"

Jason ends up by slamming HIS hands on the table, OBVIOUSLY steamed at this stupid Hick.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 21, 2002)

"I'm not saying a gosh darned thing, mister.  If you seriously think we have anything to do with all this, then you need your head examined.  And thats the last thing I am going to say to any of you until I get a lawyer here.  I know a good one in New York City.  It might take her a while to get out here..."


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

OOC: NO!!! We're not being difficult at ALL!! *L*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 21, 2002)

*Putting his best diplomatic foot forward...*

Ray waits until his friends have had their say. Officers. I don't begin to understand what is happening, but we have been as much the victems as those poor people Ray does his best to blockout the memory My friends and I were trapped here just like everyone else, we have been a bit more active than the other guests it is true. but were are on vacation and all very wound up. When this all started we were all in the bar down stairs last night and this morning Doc and I were walking to breakfast when the little girl came running to us in a blind panic.  Ray gets a very uncomfortable look on his face as the memories wash over him I know enough about Psychiatry to know I'm looking at a few years worth of therapt right now and I just want this nightmare to be over with. So let me make this absolutly clear. We have had nothing to do with all of this except to be the unfortunates who found the bodies. Ray starts to shake and his eyes moisten Any further questions officers?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 21, 2002)

Doc touches Ray lightly on the back to console him a bit.  He's had an awful, awful day.  Way worse than Doc's.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 21, 2002)

The Sheriff get up and straightens himself out. Still that grim look on his face but by the way he is trying to leave his hands somewhere.. on his hips, on the table, squeezing, he seems a tad shaken.

Euhmm... well.. I'll be keeping an eye on you. Dumont, let's go. 

And he gets out of the conference room. A minute orso later two cars start outside the Hotel. When you peek trough the massive glass Foyer and Hallway wall you see the two squad cars heading towards town.

[OOC: It's about 14:00 IC time now. Where to go next?=] /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 22, 2002)

Ross, still obviously shaken from the events but a little better from the recent interaction from the cops, decides that he has had just about enough of this sh*t.  

"Hey 'dudes', I say that we just pack up and head out of this hell hole.  I am heading up stairs to pack my , then taking the first vehicle -preferably ours - out of town.  I am going to give Thomas a call first to see if he has info that might help us." 

Ross turns out of the room after pacing a bit and heads up stairs and calls Thomas on his cell [if it still works .  Please DM take over thomas a my research and gather info contact ]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 22, 2002)

"We can't just run away- that would look like an admission of guilt.  I've got some money left, I say we stay here until Tweedledee and Tweedledum catch the real killer."

"And before anyone gets any ideas, we are NOT playing Scooby Doo."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Jinkies! What do you say Scooby? Load up the mystery machine and take a look around outside? Ray says to Ross.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

Jason raises an eyebrow "AUOO?  Ruh-oh! Rook out, Raggy!" He then starts laughing.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Ray starts laughing at Jason's always dead on Scooby impersonation and goes to get his equipment.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 22, 2002)

"Well, that worked GREAT." 

Doc sighs and helps load the car.  Which he refuses to call the Mystery Machine, unless we paint flowers all over it first.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2002)

James looks up again, realising that he's been herded to the conference room. Seeing the others getting up to leave he shakes off the two images of a) attractive and living lady and b) less attractive pieces of lady.

 I have only seen one thing even close to that ever before," he says as they walk, "It was somewhere in Africa.... Somalia?.... probably back in 1992, but I'm too muddled right now, anyway, I was in a truck part of a convoy, coming back from rescuing hostages when one of the native's fired an RPG at the truck in front, went wide though and travelled behind. Straight between the other truck and ours it went, it was like slow motion as I watched it slam into another skinny, that's what we called 'em, on the other side. Practically disintergrated him. At least he didn't feel much I guess, but what happened to that lady, thats no way to die, defensless, a blaze of glory's the only way to go.... only way...."

James trails off and start chuckling in great amusement.

"Heh, qualified to tell him to get to hell. That rules. Heh."

[OOC: Bit of a flaskback from 'Blackhawk Down', ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 22, 2002)

[You guys figure out where you wanna go and who goes where, but may I remind you this Hotel is the only accomodation in town and you cannot leave Miner's Folly. Unless you want to go tracking on foot across 80 miles of snowdrifts? Or maybe 40 miles in the other direction over a little mountain range... Seems you're stuck and screwed to me!  *evil smirk*]

[OOC: Great RP and stuff here. Nice Char and personality building ! /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 22, 2002)

James sees the others packing their gear up.

"Well, it may be the crazy talkin', but you know there's no where else to go so there's no point in packin' our bags any time soon. My suggestion is that we do go somewhere, but temporarily, to get our minds off things, how'zat sound? In addition to that we need to get the other car back into working condition,  at least rescue it from its snowy, roadside prison."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 22, 2002)

[OOC: James making sense  Who said all brawn no brain in the army  /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh... I think your misinturpreting our motives. I want to see if we can't find the local indians. and we do need to get Doc's jeep if we can. Ray smiles a wicked smile.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 22, 2002)

Ross is waiting for Thomas to pick up the phone.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 22, 2002)

Jason nods in agreement with Ray "Yeah, maybe they'll know something the rest of these hicks don't."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 22, 2002)

Noone answering the phone at the moment.

The rest of your actions and going abouts please. Like where we are going and who are going there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2002)

First things first. We go see to Doc's car. while out there we see if we can find Chief Half frozen.  Ray finishes getting his Camcorder and extra memory cards as well as some first aid stuff he will try to get from the hotel.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

> Cancorder




Camcorder/Camera/Camrecorder?

Just for a litlle recap, Doc's car has a blown front left tire.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Camcorder/Camera/Camrecorder?
> *



I.. I don't know what your referring to.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 23, 2002)

> Ray finishes getting his Camcorder and extra memory cards as well as some first aid stuff he will try to get from the hotel.




To that.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 23, 2002)

Ross hangs up the phone.  'Damn where the hell is he.  He is supposed to get that information for me.  Oh well I will try him back later." 

Ross gets some of his gear ready to take with so that we can _*try*_  to haul doc's car out of the snowy ravine.  With him he takes his cell phone and just incase he grabs his lucky bullet proof vest (after that last sight Ross has become a bit paranoid).  He puts that and a few first aid items in the bag, and a snack or two incase they are there for a while.  

"Well I am ready to head out to the car."  Ross says as he puts on an awful colored coat over his [sarcasim]wonderful[/sarcasim] sweater.  "Lets go see if we can pull Doc's ol' beater out the snow, and see if there are any clues about cheif missing jaw."  Ross heads out to the Hummer. 









*OOC:*


Untill next weekend my posts will be sparatic.  I have family in town so I will post when I can, just dont wait for me if you want to finish something up.  I think that TFO has a good Idea about my characters frame of mind and persepctive that he wouldent do any thing to Ross that I would not agree with .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 24, 2002)

"Oh, sorry I made that assumption then guys, let me get me keys and a couple of things then. Doc, you got gear to change a tyre on your vehicle?"

Once he's spoken with the Doc, James goes back inside and to get his care keys, etc. but not before taking special care to strap his combat knife to the outside of his right boot, seeing whats happened to the other residents......

Once he's happy (wait, satisfied might be better in his condition) he'll head back out and take the others wherever they want to go.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"Oh, sorry I made that assumption then guys, let me get me keys and a couple of things then. Doc, you got gear to change a tyre on your vehicle?"
> *




"Heck, I dunno.  That thing was a rental.  Don't they come with tires in em or something?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 24, 2002)

Come one guys! There are things to get done.and now that the Internet is back I'm in for some hot Everquest lovin'. 
Ray graps his pack of stuff and heads out the hotel door.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 24, 2002)

Ross follows everyone out to the vehicle.  He looks in his bag to double check one last time that he has every thing with him.  

"Hey, did any one grab any rope, or cord?  I think that we might need something to pull him out with."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 24, 2002)

You get yourselves into the Hum-Vee and get off. The roads are in good condition, appearantly some of the locals with snow shovels on their trucks cleared the roads in and around town this morning. The sun is shining and the skies are a clear blue, there is no wind as you drive past the road to town and head for the place you left you car last night. The car is still in the side of the road, it's nose in a big pile of snow. Almost totally covered in snow by the blizzard from last night you have to dig the car out. After a couple of minutes you clear enough snow to get access to the car doors and the tire in question. It's blown up and no spare in the trunk...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 24, 2002)

"Isn't that just like a rental place?  Now how in the world am I supposed to even get this back to them?  This'll come off my $%@&ing insurance I bet."


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


MERRY CHRISTMAS!!! AND HAPPY OTHER HOLIDAYS







"Well does this Hummer have a winch?  We could tow the car to the nearest shop, call the insurance company for the rental, and then have them pay for it."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

[OOC: Hope you all had a great holiday]

Ray surveys the area. Doc there should be an emergency phone number on one of the stickers in the car. I'd call right away and get them here. James could you go see if there's any blood on the car? I don't think I can handle the sight of blood right now. Ray starts to move toward the direction that the Native American wandered off to. Don't worry I'm not going far.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 26, 2002)

> I'd call right away and get them here




GM finds himself obliged again to point out that you are all snowed in and that when you can't leave people can't get in.

I'll update when you all kinda decided what your next course of action will be concerning the car.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

[OOC: We still need to advise them that the car is damaged. this way they cannot charge Doc more for time he could not have used the car.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 26, 2002)

"My suggestion is we take it back into town, I'll pay for the spare tyre with my share of our miracle money, heh, and then if we can get money from insurance its good, and then if we don't, who really cares? Money was designed to be spent wasn't it?" James says as he gets out the equipment which is required for recovering the SUV.

Edit: added '[/color]'


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 26, 2002)

Ross nod's in agreement to James' statement.  "I can chip in if the insurance company wont help you immeadiatly." 

Ross then starts helping James prepair for pulling the vehicle out of the snow.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

*Soz m8tes back again and times for updating, damned hollidays  -- Day1 -- Snow*

You hook the car on the Hum-Vee but find it's quite stuck and buried in the snow. A real sh*tload of the white stuff came down last night and you know it. You succeed at digging it out and after a minute of 15 you pull it lose from the side of the road. You tow it back to town, the streets are passable—just barely—by afternoon, mostly due to the efforts of a few locals with plows on their pickup trucks, where you leave it and all get out of the car again to find a shop that sells suitable things.. like tires. 

Because they are used to blizzards and snow, most stores and government offices in town are still open. But word of the sheriff’s suspicions drift out to the population at large, and you soon find the townspeople looking strangely at you and hurrying out of your path as you walk around town looking for the right shop.

That afternoon you four find the only real shop in town: Markham’s General Store. The largest retail outlet in town, it started out selling provisions and mining supplies to prospectors; today its main products are gasoline (it has the only pump in town) and alcohol. The business also carries a large assortment of household goods, camping supplies, automotive products, and various other odds and ends. Unfortunately for you the store doesn’t sell any firearms or ammunition but it does sell tires.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 27, 2002)

Well, I will buy a tire, and some gas, and some liquor.  Then I will go back the hotel and sit down and proceed to get hammered.

Docs done with this digging and moving around stuff, and he doesn't really give a care WHAT the locals think, as with any luck, he will soon be out of this backwater burg.  

And he ain't NEVER going skiing again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

Ray is using his Gather informations skill where ever he goes in town (+12). He will also use innuendo (+8) and Streetwise (+11) to get the townsfolk to get off our backs and realise we're not the killer .It is obviously an animal of some kind 

Ray makes sure the rental has a spare and keeps the recept so the F%$#ing rental place payes him back. He also buys a crowbar and some trail mix. He also buys a hunting knife (assuming he can) adding to the cashier that the hotel is a death trap and he has no intentions of being #3.

When Ray gets back to the Hotel he will get online and see if he can't dig up some history for this town and the sheriff.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 27, 2002)

[When I don't say anything presume youhave bought it. And you are using the wrong skills. Diplomacy is the skill to change their opinions of you. What you are doing now is gathering information about the town and stuff.... WHich pays of and I'll post later today ]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


I thought that innuendo can only be used between 2 people that have innuendo?  Mabey I should put up a definetion.







Ross notices that Ray has decided to go about gathering information and being that _Thomas_ still has not picked up his phone or called back _*yet*_, Ross decides to help.  His decetive instincts come out again and he assists (adds +2 to ray's Gaterh Information) Ray in where ever he needs help.

"I wonder how long till the snow is gone and we can get out of this god forsaken town?"


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 27, 2002)

*Innuendo*

Innuendo:  This could help us in later so you can read it if you want.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 27, 2002)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> I stand corrected. Thanks guys. *











*OOC:*


I hope that your are not taking offence by my post?  Innuendo is a thing that is new for CoC so I thought that you would want more info on it. . . Did I stick my nose in the wrong place?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[OOC:No... What makes you think you stuck your nose anywhere? I used the wrong skill. It happens. No Problem. Ray's Diplomacy is +12. better than the +8 for innuendo. I'll take it! LOL]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

[Will fix that tomorrow and resolve it. Sorry guys, haven't been able to spend Christmas with my girlfriend and were planning to catch up today and tomorrow. Thought today was just gonna dinner butttt...... You know how it goes. Hopefully I'll find some small space tomorrow between my GF, sleeping late and washing the car ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

Argent; Ray discovers some stuff that should be around town and where it can be found.

Delaney Mining, Incorporated
Universal Mineral
Markham's General Store
The Sheriff's Office
Town Hall
The Valley Voice Newspaper

Most people working in the mines are native Americans and their is no reservation for hundreds of miles away. They aren't liked by the townspeople.  And miners from both corperations are bitter rivals and believe their compagnies are superior to the others.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

Owyeah, you suceed at replacing the tire. (Could come in handy that result )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 28, 2002)

When James steps into the general store he suddenly gets an idea, and glances back at the pump before grinning evilly.

He assists in paying for fixing up Doc's rental, but he also picks up what could be simply described as the ingredients for molotov cocktails and, if it can be found, fertiliser bombs. On top of that he tries to find a decent portion strong string, some matches and some sandpaper.

Anyone who is game to travel in the same vehicle note James' content mood. Once he gets back to the hotel he goes about carefully making molotov cocktails, and with any luck, bombs that can be activated 'remotely' with a string.

Edit: spelling (i'm very fussy )


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 28, 2002)

Ray will spend some time at the Newspaper office digging into the towns past. Looking for seriel killings and or animal attacks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 28, 2002)

[Omg, fertiliser bombs. You do know how much damage they do right and how much of the stuff you need? Please post or private mail me about how you are gonna construc what and what kind of damage you would have in mind.]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 29, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Anyone who is game to travel in the same vehicle note James' content mood. Once he gets back to the hotel he goes about carefully making molotov cocktails, and with any luck, bombs that can be activated 'remotely' with a string.
> *











*OOC:*


Keep that out of my Hotel room 







"Hey Ray, you said that the Natives work at that minig place right?  Well I say that we head over to the Delaney Mining, Incorporated and find out if they know any one that has been injured.  I really would like to make sure that he is ok.  Even if they don't know any information they do know alot of local superstitions, and perhaps could know of a local man training a wild beast - like a wolf or something - that he is takeing avenge on the town with. . .  Well it is worth a shot.  If we do go we should make sure that we are prepaired for _*anything*_ to happen." 

Ross looks over to his bullet proof vest to drive the point home.

"I mean anything.  We should also get the others."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 30, 2002)

[Further actions please, if you choose to do nothing for the rest of the afternoon please state so. If you are gonna do something, let me know and post away!]

[Festy, I got the mail and you can use whatever you want.. nothing exploded during making according to my rolls (you got sooo lucky hehe) and you'll see what happens when you try to use them. Might be good... might be not!  The molotovs are all fine, they are just like alchemist fire. Ranged touch attack, 1d6 dam for 1d4 rounds afterwards. No extinguishing... oil sticks... So I hope you understand what you've got. Molotovs should be fine.... the other stuff.. trial and error will be your mentor in that.]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 30, 2002)

Like I said, I am getting a little bit drunk and hoping that the tv works.  I am not leaving the room at all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Sure Ross. Lets check out the mines. I have a feeling that no one will lay claim to raising any wild animals though. Ray grabs his things and heads out with Ross. One thing Ray will do is look on any Bigfoot watch sites and see if there has been any bigfoot sightings in the area. He will do this before he leaves.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 30, 2002)

And one more thing if possible, James will purchase a squirty drink bottle and fill it with ethanol, if he ever needs it .

After sneaking into the hotel basement (I assume that's where he put them together) James carefully stores his collection of goodies in a few plastic bags and buries them in the snow a few hundred metres from the hotel next to a tree, which he leaves his initials in to find later.

"Those are insurance," he says to himself as he starts returning to his room.

Once there he takes a shower and proceeds to get drunk with Doc.

"Do they serve Strongbow here?" he asks.

Edit: spelling


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 30, 2002)

> One thing Ray will do is look on any Bigfoot watch sites and see if there has been any bigfoot sightings in the area. He will do this before he leaves.




Hmmm you can't find anything of the area at all... no maps, no online history. No nothing, makes you wonder though...

Ross and Ray, exact destinations please. There are 4 possible mining destinations. 
The Town Hall... which is offcourse related and stuff could possibbly and most likely be found there concerning the history.
DMI Inc. Offices.
DMI Inc Mines
Universal Mines and Offices are at 1 spot.

Where to go... And James... you're a few hours busy with that so count yourself out for the rest of the afternoon. You'll be ready for diner though.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Ray will drag Ross kicking and screaming if need be to the town hall first. Ross this is strange. There is no information about this town on the internet. Could we have stumbled upon a... Ray shuts up and keeps the 'alien base camp' theory to himself.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 30, 2002)

"All right, all righ.  I don't like this town either.  Thomas still hasent picked up his phone. . . " 

Ross heads off with Ray.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 30, 2002)

Ray and Ross on their way to the DMI mine, half a mile north of town, decide to step by the Town Hall. Miner’s Folly’s town hall looks like a converted schoolhouse, which is exactly what it is. It contains the mayor’s office, city and county records, the courtroom, the town’s council chamber and The Valley Voice Newspaper. The insides are decorated with garish murals depicting sweating men ripping chunks of unrecognizable minerals out of the ground and loading them onto trains.

Just inside the door is an enormous portrait of a dour looking middle-aged man in a suit. A plate at the bottom of the frame reads, “Jasper Delaney, founder of Delaney Mining and Patriarch of our glorious city.” The painting is dated 1908. 
Further they learn at the town hall that Maximilian, except for being the current owner of DMI is also the effective owner and ruler of Miner’s Folly. 

Continuing their investigation the two go to the second floor of the building to find The Valley Voice newspaper located there. It’s published every two weeks and is distributed for free throughout Miner’s Folly and the other nearby towns of Snowflake Valley. It’s mostly a tourist newspaper they learn after reading through an edition of the paper, full of skiing reports and coupons for free beer at local taverns, but also the current gossip pages. While reading through the latest edition from last week they are greeted by a young man introducing himself as Justin Miller, editor of the newspaper. He’s looking for something to boost his reputation by and when Ray tells him that they are looking into the recent murders and other strange happenings Justin offers you his help to search his newspaper archives in search for something useful.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 30, 2002)

[I would like to take 20 in gather info that gives me a 23 ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 30, 2002)

[Research is a seperate skill.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Ray will take 20 on 3 different checks. Gathewr information 33, Research 28 Forgery (actualy trying to detect forgery) 32.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 31, 2002)

Jason is gonna sit with Doc, drinking and watching TV. (Not enough to get drunk, just a little buzz)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

A few hours digging through the newspaper archives reveals much to the two of you. Of particular interest is an article from 1923 describing how a group of Native Americans tried to break into Matthew Delaney’s (Maximilian’s predecessor) mansion. Further searching reveals an article from 1934 telling of a miner’s gruesome death—maybe murder, maybe an animal attack not unlike the death of Cynthia Carmichael. Finally you discover that there have been similar deaths every 10 years or so since the paper began in 1905 and that they are happening more often in recent years than ever before.

As Ray and Ross reappear from the Town Hall, it is already dark after their many hours of searching through the archives, and while they look at the setting sun over the snowy plain below the mountains Thomas calls in to see where Ray is at since he expected him to try and call again a few hours back, since he saw Ray attempted to call him back before.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

[reserved for article scan 1]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

[reserved for article scan 2]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

[The information that is of interest in the articles is posted above, the articles themselves I'm having ploblems scanning. So they might take a day or 2 to resolve the scanner thing but theyll be up soon... you can play along with the information you got now.~~~ TFO out.]

[And a happy newyear to you all ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 31, 2002)

[ooc: happy new year from australia ]


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 31, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *As Ray and Ross reappear from the Town Hall, it is already dark after their many hours of searching through the archives, and while they look at the setting sun over the snowy plain below the mountains Thomas calls in to see where Ray is at since he expected him to try and call again a few hours back, since he saw Ray attempted to call him back before. *












*OOC:*


Was that Thomas trying to call me?  I hope so becuse my next post is based on my assumption, if I am wrong just ignore my post 







"Thomas!  Thank god.  Yea. . .  uh huh. . . . Ok well anyways did you get any information about this town?  Me and Ray Spacey dug up all this nastieness about the history of this town.  It seems like this has happen before. . . . [receiving any info that Thomas has]. . great well Ok talk to you later, thanks again." Ross puts his cell phone away.  

"Ray it is getting late.  I diden't realise we were in there for so long!  Damn, o well.   Want to head back to the hotel to inform every one else then head over to that mine tommorrow?" 

If Ray agrees we head off back to the hotel.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Holy Moly! It's dark. We may need to stay here. I don't think it's safe for us to go out in the dark. Call Doc or James and let them know. Ray is visably shaking.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 31, 2002)

"All right all right calm down.  I dont think that they will let us stay here the night though. . . ."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Ray is very upset about going outside in the dark. Oo K. Lets go back to the abotuoir


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Was that Thomas trying to call me? I hope so becuse my next post is based on my assumption, if I am wrong just ignore my post




You are correct in that assumption. (good rping btw, nice.)

[Rest of the posts is nice and I'm at my GF's so the scans.. if the scanner will cooperate will be due tomorrow... hopefully that is. It aren't essential things but the original articles are just great flavor IMHO. Will move/resolve the game along in my next post (due in the next 5 minutes)]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

Ray and Ross get back into their car and head back for the hotel, but as you leave town you catch a glimpse of a mysterious Native American watching them from the distance. As soon as you take your eyes of him for a moment he’s gone and leaves you with nothing but an awkward feeling deep inside… 

That evening, as you all (All all you that is) have supper in the Valley View Restaurant, Ross happens to make eye contact with a man who is dining alone a few tables away and staring at him intently. Recognizing him from the photograph as Maximilian Delaney he appears to be about 70 years old, mostly bald, and dressed in a dark gray business suit. He is tall and lanky, with piercing blue eyes—which lock onto Mark who is now looking back at him.
The room falls suddenly silent as Delaney and Ross lock gazes. A moment later Ross realizes that time has stopped around him: His friends and the other guests frozen mid-bite, their food and utensils suspended in front of their faces. Only Delaney and Ross are moving… Delaney breaks off eye contact, then ignores Ross  as he sips his soup. His voice, however, echoes inside Ross’s head. 

“You did well to come here,” the voice says calmly. “You have done all that I have commanded, and I am well pleased. But now you must leave. You cannot begin to phantom the secrets of this valley, and nothing good can come from your interference.”

Before Ross can act, the scene returns to normal and time flows as usual once more. The table where Delaney was sitting is now empty, though his soup bowl and whine glass are still there.


----------



## Shapermc (Dec 31, 2002)

Ross stands upright so fast that when his knees lock into place they throw the chai back about 3 feet and it lands on the ground with a loud mettalic clang.  He grabs his napkin and wipes his face quickly throwing the napkin onto what was left of his food.

"T-T-Time to go!  Now!"  Ross says as he heads back up to his room to pack all his things and get the hell out of dodge!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 31, 2002)

James slowly raises an eyebrow in confusion.

"Is there something wrong with his food?" James says as he studies it intently, "On the other hand did anyone fart? Something certainly put him off his food though, who did it and what did they do?"

James looks around the room for possible reasons for Ross's sudden departure.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Dec 31, 2002)

[There is nothing in the room James might think of as a possible reason.]

[Post your activities for the rest of the evening please... like in what your reactions are gonna be on this and you talk it out a bit. When something might happen or not, I'll resolve it or else just let the night pass... in some peace and quite (finally)]


----------



## Kamard (Dec 31, 2002)

'Whass wrong, Rosh?"

Doc shakily gets up and follows Ross to the rooms.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Ross? What did you see? Was it aliens? Ray grabs his camcorder and starts to film the area.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 1, 2003)

> Ray grabs his camcorder and starts to film the area.




^____________^ Move along nothing to see here 

No but really, nothing out of the ordinairy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2003)

James sees the others get up and hurry after Ross, he too gets up from the table and follows, not really knowing what to expect but realising that Ross may need the attention of his comrades after his little freak out session.

"So, we got any plans for tomorrow?" he asks as they head up to the rooms.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 1, 2003)

Jason will follow, slightly confused and starting to hate this entire trip.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

*Just moving things along a bit *

That night James and Ross get rudely snapped out of their ruse by the sound of banging and scratching outside the room's window. First they dismiss it as the wind rattling the windows, but when they hear the crunch of snow and a solid thump against the wall, it’s impossible to deny that something is out there. 
James who is brave enough to open the drapes looks down to the ground below, and spots a hunched, humanoid shape lurking in the shadows of the hotel, shuffling along the thin ledge between the Clearwater and the chasm. It crouches back into leaping stance, raising its head towards the room's window. Seeing James there, the creature suddenly turns and shambles off, out of sight of the window. Its tracks, however, show up plainly in the snow, highlighted by the bright moonlight.

[James, Jason and Doc sleep in room 211, but Ross was over in 211 to get a bit of stuff done on the internet for James. Ray is presumed asleep as are the rest of you, namely Doc and Jason. But only Ray is in the next room... you all hope  Let's get it on! WIth some h0t acti0n in the new year ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Ray says snore!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

[The GM says LOL!  Btw anyone checked out my custom title and the avatar to match?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2003)

[rofl, very nice, maybe i should try to find an original avatar sometime ]

"Heh," James says in an unnerved fashion, "some ...thing... may be the culprit for those murders it may seem. I'm willing to postpone trying to get a hold of one of those OICW's to follow the tracks this thing left, they're pretty damn obvious. We should wake the others and try to capture it, I wanna prove that damn sheriff wrong."

James brandishes his knife menacingly then realises something.

"Oh yeah, we better check Ray!" James says hurriedly and runs to the next room.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

{Ray is sleeping in his bed  Neener]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2003)

James heaves a sigh of relief.

"Yep, I think we need to get up and go after it," he says determinedly.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 2, 2003)

Ross starts waking people up and telling them that we need to follow some tracks, but to get prepaired, for we do not know what the "beast" is that we are following.

"Never thought that I would have to use this thing on a skiing trip." Ross says strapping on his bullet proof vest.  He grabs a flash light and his cell phone, and then puts on warm clothing.   

"Common guys, before the wind blows the tracks away." Ross said in a hurried but not quite yet frantic voice.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

[Waiting for the three remaining responses on the matter, who are going and who might stay. For those who go I'd offcourse like a summary of what you are taking with you.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

Ray wakes with a start. No! Keep the puppies away Momma! I'll be goo... Hey guys what's up? Ray is bleary eyed and listens to the others. gets dressed and grabs his camcorder and the crowbar he bought.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 2, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *No! Keep the puppies away Momma! I'll be goo... Hey guys what's up?*











*OOC:*


ROFLMAO Now I see why he has his nickname


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

[I think there was a bit too much "spice" euhm sorry "space" in that cake he ate that evening.. =] Still waiting on Jemal and Kamard /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 2, 2003)

[OOC: Barring Bolo. Ray is probably my favorite character to play in a long time. And he was having a nightmare about the lady who was eaten.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 2, 2003)

[I like Ray alot as GM so he might yet live ]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 2, 2003)

"I am getting sick of this.  Lets go find that F***ing psycho and put an end to him."

Jason gets dressed in all black clothing, throws on his leather jacket and watch, and puts his switchblade in one pocket and gun in the other.

"I'm ready."


----------



## Kamard (Jan 3, 2003)

I am having intermittent internet access, because the access at my apartment was cut... so I am trying to focus on the games I am running, more than the ones I play.  I will try to read along and keep up, but presume that I am along and quiet if I can't...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 3, 2003)

Feeling sufficiently equipped to take on any beast that might be lurking out there under the moon-lit sky you five walk down the stairs, out of the front door and walk around the hotel to where the tracks lay.

[Correct me if you are taking anything else with you at a last moment]

The night is clear and crisp; the moon and stars shine brightly enough that you five can make your way up the snow-covered mountainside without flashlights. So without any extra light sources not to attract any attention to yourselves, you head up the mountainside to follow the tracks left behind by the creature. Ray takes some shots of the tracks as you slowly lose sight of the hotel. The tracks are easy to spot in the moonlight: they are roughly 18 inches long and six inches wide—enormous human tracks, by the looks of them. Wondering what kind of creature could create these kind of tracks James holds for a moment as he looks ahead to where he spots a faint line of trees. Suddenly it strikes him as he replays the image of earlier that night again in his mind, a werewolf! But that isn’t possible… those things don’t exist and are mere legend! Puzzled for a moment he sees he’s lagging behind and he runs to catch up while the thought of a werewolf keeps flashing through his mind.

The tracks lead you northeast along the edge of the chasm, away from town and up into the mountains. After about 10 minutes, you lose sight of the hotel. The trail heads into a wooded area dotted with pine trees. It becomes increasingly difficult to make out as the woods grow denser and the trees closer together, blotting out the moonlight. Just as the woods become so dense that you five nightly (and cold) investigators can hardly see anything anymore and are starting to mention “turning back”, the trees end abruptly and they emerge into a snow-covered clearing. 

Lit by the twilight of the full moon, the clearing lies still and gray, it’s blanket of snow broken only by the humanoid tracks—and a black structure jutting up near the center of the clearing. The tracks lead toward the structure, mill around the area, then wander off toward the far side of the clearing, where they disappear again over the edge of a hill. Watching from the tree line you suddenly become very silent as a feeling of doom encroaches upon you. Time passes and Doc and Jason are the first to snap out of this strange enchanting effect the sight of this place seems to have on you. They snap the rest out it and as they cautiously draw closer, you all realize that the black shape is the collapsed remnants of a small building, long abandoned and half-covered by snow. 

The only question is.. what do you do next... Something's out there... {insert music}


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2003)

James undoubtedly takes his knife, his lighter and his nozzled drink bottle full of ethanol, but in addition to that he'll get enough molotov cocktails for two each (thats if people wanna use them). Obviously he'll change into warm clothes.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 3, 2003)

[I'm ruling that you have 11 molotovs, you didn't have any more material and they are not that easy to carry around mind you. So you might want to rethink that, or not. Just a notification. And you have some other stuff that can explode but that needs setting up and can't be used without risk at a moments notice. This is o.a. for the sake of balance but to keep a bit real as well. Hope u don't mind.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2003)

"You guys search the place if you want, I'll keep an eye out," James says as he starts scanning the edge of the clearing. 

He checks his knife in its sheath on his boot and takes out a molotov coaktail and his lighter. After a long pause he continues.

"I coulda sworn that thing was a werewolf, I know its a pretty fed up thing to think but if it is we ain't got no ye old silvered axes 'n' s," he says, "Bit of a beearch I reckon."

Edit: [ooc: no prob, just interested now in seeing who took any and how many they wanted, "would you like fries with that?" ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 3, 2003)

You Idiot. It's not a werewolf. It's a bigfoot. This has all the trappings of a classic Bigfoot sighting. Ray recoerd the building. He will also take pictures of the prints and his foot print next to one for size verification. Guys I'm scared enought to piss myself.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 3, 2003)

"(nervous chuckle) You guys crack me up." Ross says to try to lighten the mood, although he is also a bit un nerved.  "It is probably just a native american.  They grow them big out here." 

Suddenly Ross realises that he has brought nothing for protection.  "Damn!  I knew that I should have bought a gun once this sh*t started happening." he mumbles to himself.  Ross then slowley slips to the back of the party letting the better armed party members lead on .

"Perhaps we should investigate that building before we go hunting [mocking voice] warewolves [/mocking voice].  I forgot my holy water and silver bullets anyways." 









*OOC:*


Yes _I_ know that holy water does not hurt werewolves, but this should give a hint that Ross is not as confident and steady as he is trying to sound


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2003)

James thrusts a molotov cocktail in Ross's direction.

"If you got a match thats good enough," James says with a nervous grin, "We can always try the purification with fire deal."


----------



## Kamard (Jan 3, 2003)

"I'll take a couple of those bottles.  Then I say we beat feet back to the hotel. This is getting heavy..." 

Doc wheezes and shakes his head sadly.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 3, 2003)

Ross jugles the bottle filled with volitile fluid for a moment then rests it at his side.

"I think that we should try to get a bit more proff that the killer is someone besides us before we head back Doc.  Besides this reminds me of when I was back on the force. . . . Umm yea, so over to the building?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 3, 2003)

Ray will look into the black hut. I think this may be a clue. The ceature seemed to be interested in it. He will also take 2 cocktails.


----------



## Kamard (Jan 3, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *"I think that we should try to get a bit more proff that the killer is someone besides us before we head back Doc.  Besides this reminds me of when I was back on the force. . . . Umm yea, so over to the building?"*




"Hmm... yeah, I guess you're right.  Still, I am not very happy about all this..."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 3, 2003)

Jason takes out his gun and holds it ready as he slowly moves towards the building.  "Anybody else commin?"


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 3, 2003)

Ross follows Jason towards the old building. "Yup, wait up I'm comming."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 3, 2003)

Slowly and carefully the five of you draw closer while the feeling that someone or something is lurking in the shadows… watching… grows ever stronger. As you arrive at the building, you determine that it was once a wooden cabin with a stone fireplace and chimney. The wood is rotten: most of two walls have already crumbled to durst, and a third of the roof collapsed into the cabin a long time ago. Weighed down by snow, the other two thirds have collapsed this winter, though one edge got caught on the ruined chimney, forming a tiny snow-less area of shelter. It is this small place the you head for now the wind is picking up and snow is starting to drift again. You all sit down to take a breather until the wind dies down again. While you sit and keep staring around for something moving in the twilight, you clearly see that there is little of note inside the cabin, and what there is, is dilapidated and covered with snow. The remnants of a broken rocking chair rot in one corner, along with bits of broken glass the might once have been an oil lamp. A huge mass of twigs and dried grass in another corner suggests that there might be some large animal nesting here…

Jason, shivering in the tiny shelter, catches a glimpse of some hollow space in the chimney where some stones are knocked away by the collapsed roof. As he gets up and checks out the space he finds a small tin container, about the size and shape of a cigar box. The box is secured with an old-fashioned lock set into the front of the lid and is covered with rust. Jason easily forces the simple lock open, by prying it open with some basic tools from the inside of his pocket. Inside the box are two pieces of thick, old-fashioned paper, both yellowed and tattered with age: a letter from Malcolm Maguire to his wife, Clarice, and a letter from Clarice to her husband. Her letter, it appears, was never sent. Both of the letters are dated 1892. From the letters you learn about some strange and unholy darkness that lies lurking beneath the valley but the letters reveal nothing more then suspicions and feelings. 

When Jason is just finished with reading the letters while the rest keep an eye out for anything out there, you suddenly hear a low growl... 

Adrenaline pumping through your tired veins and muscles you all look up and see a man-wolf crouched atop the ruined chimney above your little group, silhouetted against the full moon. With a snarl the creature leaps down onto the your five, frozen investigators. 

It comes crashing down on Jason tearing wildly at him with its fangs and claws. Jason who gets thrown to the floor under the creatures massive weight, scowls backwards over the snow covered floor in an attempt to escape. 

[Jason: 10 damage, Fort save DC 15-> Result = a nat 20! So no death from massive damage! yes people it could have gone this easily and I am NOT into fudging dice. This is what CoC is about... It's life on the edge.. and you are great players and I love the chars. So let's get it on!]

[Actions please! Let me remind you, you are merely human. This is no D&D, no kill 1000 orcs heros. This is real stuff, and lethal at that.]

[NOTE: Molotovs do splash and Jason is NEAR something so... just a reminder. I saw it go wrong in my RL game.]

[Init order:

Thing ontop of Jason
Doc (yes really, the old bugger is fast today )
Ray
Ross
Jason
James]

[Locations: Doc just outside of the cabin with James and Ray. Ross is just inside the cabin, and Jason is at the moment prone at something its feet.]

[I'm not posting the results of spot and search checks and listen checks. I'm just narrating the results into the story. I like it better this way. If any of you have problems with this. Please state so!]


----------



## Kamard (Jan 4, 2003)

"Aaaaauuuuuggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!"

Doc looks first to his hands, holding a bottle of explosives of all things, then to the monster, then to his hands again.  He tries to think of something to do, then, failing all usefulness, decides to try to find a piece of board.  If he can find something to strike this monster with, he does so.  If not, he tries to stay out of its arms reach.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

OOC: At times like this there is only one thing to say.

IC: [SIZE="+2"]"FVCK!!!!!!!!" [/SIZE]Jason tries to roll away from the beast, then unload on it with his Glock once he's away.

OOC: Untrained Tumble check = +4 to get 10 M away, then Shoot at it (+9 to hit, 2d6+1 damage - Glock 17)

BTW, in case anyone's wondering 10 dmg is HALF my HP.  One more blow like that and you loose your gun-slinging rogue.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 4, 2003)

[OOC: Jason, you were holding a metal box with two letters... where is it now after your turn this round? I'll try to add the scanned letters later again once that damned scanner starts to work again... soz for that m8es.]

[Just waiting for the other 3 to resolve the first turn and Jemal on the box info.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 4, 2003)

*HOLY SPIT!*

(Ray lunges at the beast attacking with the crowbar he is carrying. Hoping to get behind it.)

Ray bites back the bile in an attempt not to throw up. It's a fvucking puppy! All he can think about is the body he saw.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2003)

James stays silent out of surprise when he sees the beast. _Whoa,_ he thinks, _I wasn't seeing s._

James will plant the molotov in the snow before drawing his knife and having a go at the werewolf, but if by his turn there is nobody very close to the creature he'll light his molotov and toss it on the ground beside or behind the creature so as to prevent his friends being caught in the blast.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 4, 2003)

DMo this actions how ever you see fit rules wise.

Ross, in a panic, trys to grab Jason and pull him free.  If he succeds Ross runs for his life yelling "RUNNN!!!!!! For the sake of every thing holy RUNNNNN!" 









*OOC:*


 I hope that Ray stillhas his camera on


----------



## Jemal (Jan 4, 2003)

Jason's faced death before, but never like THIS.  I'm tempted to say he'ld drop the box from fright, but truthfully he'ld keep ahold of it just in case it's useful for something later.  I'll also shout to Ray to "GET THE HELL OUTTA THERE, MAN!  MOVE IT!!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 5, 2003)

[Doc: Stays out of reach, still outside of the cabin.]
[Ray: Attacks, hits, beast ignores the attack toally.]
[Ross: You pulled him out of there and are running away at this moment...]
[Jason: Crawl from under the east with help from Ross and joins him in the running away...]
[James: Readies an action, momentarily outside of the cabin but clearly able to look inside due to the missing of certain walls, or pieces of walls. Sorry folks.. no art available for the cabin.]

2nd round!

[Hairy thing: Dashes outside after the fleeing humans. In a gigantic leap from the coaled remains of the cabin it comes bearing down onto Jason again and imbeds it's claws deep into the flesh of his back. (12 damage, Jason is now Dying at -2). Ross feels Jason behind him loosen his grip and when he looks around he sees Jason collapse into the snow, a ravenous beastial form rising behind him, it's feral fangs, glittering in the moonlight.]

[Jason collapses as he falls over, frontal into the snow. Ross tightens his grasp and drags the lifeless body in a bloody trail through the snow. The last thing Jason sees is a small metal box falling through the air and landing in the snow a few yards off where it tumbles for a few feet more, creating a small little red black trail of its own through the sickly pure white of the snow... And a huge hairy shape, about 8 feet tall dashing after it...]

[OOC: Actions please! You've got a dying man here!

Situation:
Doc:Outside of the cabin
Ray: in the cabin
Ross: Dragging the lifeless body of Jason away
Jason: Dying and being dragged by Ross
James: outside of the cabin

/OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 5, 2003)

James leaves the fixing up of their comrade to someone who knows how as he flings a lit molotov at the creature when it dashes after the box (this is assuming noone else dashed after the box).

"Try a 'Flaming Moe', mother fer!" James yells at it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 5, 2003)

Ray screams at the top of his lungs and runs towards Doc. Not a Yeti! That is NOT a Yeti! What the fuok! ohmigod! Look! Pointing at Jason's body.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 5, 2003)

OOC:Wouldent Jason have gotten an attack of opertunity?  Aside from that now this is again up to the DM . . . 

Ross grabs Jasons gun (I think that this would substitute my movement action) I get a +6 ranged and +1 point blank shot for attack, and due to my precise shot I do not suffer the -4 for firing into melee with the werewolf and Jason.  As a free action I say
"Distract him!!!! I need to help Jason." 

OOC: If I havent posted and we get into the next round of combat I will try to heal Jason (at least to stabalise him) If the werewolf is distracted if not then I will continue to attack him.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

OOC: Also, Ross gets an additional +1 to hit with the GLOCK17 b/c it's considered a Mastercraft weapon.  If I DID actually get that aoo, then mr glock say "BANG" before I go down.

IC: 
Ugh.. unhn


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 5, 2003)

> OOC:Wouldent Jason have gotten an attack of opertunity? Aside from that now this is again up to the DM . . .




Not yet acted in combat, hasnt got combat reflexes, result, flatfooted, result no AoO. And to get started, charges do not provoke AoO's unless you have the hold the line feat which doesn't even exist in my CoC game.

ShaperMC, I seriouly suggest you go and read my post again...



> And a huge hairy shape, about 8 feet tall dashing after it...






> Dragging the lifeless body of Jason *away*




Just to get started. They aren't even in melee anymore.

This is CoC, no D&D, you are just human. You suck, you are pitifull and worthless unless you are armed to the teeth. Which you aren't.

I'm resolving the actions as they are posted here right now, and let me put you could have acted a tad more wisely but hey... it's you!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 5, 2003)

2nd round resolving, acting for Doc.

[Doc: Shouts to James to get the hell out of there, afterwards hun runs over to Jason and starts dragging him off while Ross goes for the gun.

Ross: Drops Jason's body, picks up the gun and fires a shot after the creature. The bullets disappears into the direction of the "thing", but you don't see it impact anywhere and the creature doesn't react at all to your shot, if it missed or hit...

Ray: Does nothing but shout, what he shouted in post above.

Jason: Dying, at -3 now. His lifeless body, just dropped by Ross bleeding in the snow.. in a ever growing black spot his body seems to grow ever darker..and peacefull... Until Doc comes dashing into the scene, grabs the body and drags it towards the edge of the clearing.

James: Lightning a Molotov he slings it after the creature, at a first glance the molotov seems to be going to miss and everyone but Doc and Jason watch in silence as the projectile plumets through the air and misses its target... But the bottle splashes against a tree adjescent to the creature where it explodes in a rain of fire. Some sticky splashes of oil rain down on the monster which set it on fire.]

Round 3!

[Feral monster, which is on fire: Grabs the metal box, leaps and dashes back towards the cabin remains where it leaps ontop the fallen roof and it stretches itself and howls... the creatures howl sends shivers down your spines. You just stand.. watch... and tremble in awe for this monstrosity.]


Situation at the start of your turn 3.
[Ray.. knock knock.. you are about 21 feet away from the thing...
Doc: Dragging Jason away
Ross: Pointing a gun at the ground and watching the thing howl
James: Stands about 10 yards outside of the cabin.
Jason: Being dragged away by Doc]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 5, 2003)

Ugh.. Thump, thump... Bleeed.






Groan.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 6, 2003)

Ray is not about to engage this beast but he will photograph it. He gets his camcoeder up and shoots the beats as it burns. If it comes at him he will toss one of the Cocktails he has at it.
Note to self. Never leave Miami ever again.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2003)

"Now is a good time to flee unless someone else wants to throw a cocktail at it," James says.

James gets ready to run, and he will if everyone else does, otherwise he takes out his bottle of ethanol and his lighter.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 6, 2003)

[Waiting for Kamard and ShaperMC to see what they are up to...]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 7, 2003)

[Still waiting for ShaperMC and Kamard  If there hasnt been posted by tonight. I'm taking your turns for the sake of moving things along.]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

OH, btw, until further notice this is my action:

Ugh, groan.

  hehe..  I don't wanna die but being almost dead is fun!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 7, 2003)

[Hehe cool, a 17 year old gun waving criminal masochist in my game  I LIKE ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Hehe cool, a 17 year old gun waving criminal masochist in my game  I LIKE ] *



[Oh Great! thought Ray. I'm back in High school. Guess I'll just give my lunch money over now.]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 7, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> [Oh Great! thought Ray. I'm back in High school. Guess I'll just give my lunch money over now.] *




I'ld settle for some antibiotics.  Or maybe a first aid kit..
hint hint.
oops sorry, forgot I can't speak.

Oooh... aaagh.. ugh.. groan.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


Sorry for not posting earlier My parents are in town and Itold you what I was doing for the next round as well.  I asked about AoO becasue like I said I have the CoC books, just not as familiar with the rules as I have never played in a game.  Also just because we are human does not mean that we cant be heroic when our companions are dying 







"I'll help you Jason, just hang in there!" Ross says looking for something he can wrap around Jasons wounds to _stabalise him_ till I can get to a first aid kit.  [+6 to Heal].  When he is either stabalised or we figure out that he cannot be Ross calls out for help hauling our gunslinger away.  Ross also tucks the Glock into his belt after the creature has run away (after putting the safety on )









*OOC:*


Also I know that we acted a bit unwise for a CoC game, but I was hoping that we would survive our frst encounter to give my character a reason to go buy his favorite weapon a nice little Mossberg 12g shotgun if he can find it


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 7, 2003)

[Ok. I'm going to bed now. I'm having a hard time accessing the Internet at the moment. But tomorrow as before noon here I'll update round two. If Kamard hasn't posted or Festy I'll just take their actions. I know they won't mind and we'll be able to move the story along a bit  So I'll update within the next 11 hours! G'Night ya all~~ /OOC]

[And Shaper, my appologies for forgetting that. I know you mensioned in a bout 2 posts orso somewhere at the top of the page. Forgot a bit... which is bad when you're supposed to keep track and run a game. Will try and prevent it from happening again with any of you to read over something I need to consider with.]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 7, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[And Shaper, my appologies for forgetting that. I know you mensioned in a bout 2 posts orso somewhere at the top of the page. Forgot a bit... which is bad when you're supposed to keep track and run a game. Will try and prevent it from happening again with any of you to read over something I need to consider with.] *











*OOC:*


No problem, it is just that I tried to plan ahead because of my parents in town, and I wasen't sure If I would get a chance to post for the next round of combat.  I also understand that it can get difficult to run these with such large time gaps so no apologies needed .  The rest was just me trying to get a better understanding of the rules of engagement not trying to nag on ya .  Looking forward to the next post as always.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

[Before I resolve this round, I'd like to report that the scanner is back in action again! I scanned the remaining stuff of the chapter (just in case) and what I missed posting up untill now I added now. So you might wanna scroll back up and read the last few pages again and scan for additional pictures or articles! I'm resolving combat in my next post! Right after I add the scans to the other posts! /OOC]

[EDIT: I just learned that you can't attach images when editing a post.. hmm Crap..... So to my regret I'll just have to post them now in a row... soz m8tes. ut at elast they are up now for ya all to see. Just not at the right place =[ ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

*Articles Ray and Ross dug up in the Valley Voice Newspaper Archives*

Here ya go


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

*The thing James spotted outside the hotel, and with which you are now in combat*

Another pic for your pleasure, at least you know now what kind of thing you are fighting... otherwise it can be hard to imagin. This thing is big and nasty... (and more humanoid then I imagined at first myself)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

Hmmm something went wrong here.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

*The letters from the box Jason found in the collapsed Cabin.*

Old handwritten crumbled pieces of parchment.. almost falling apart. But very well preserved for the enviroment they are being kept in...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

*Resolving another round of combat! Taking actions for James and Doc*

Round 3 resolving:

[Doc: Draggs Jason away
Ross: Helps Doc with dragging Jason's shredded body out of the clearing.
Ray: Continues filming something smoldering, smoking and angry ontop of the collapsed roof...
Jason: Gets dragged: "Bleed Bleed", now at -4. You've got quite the messt trail behind u now.
James: Runs over back into the cabin and grabs the camera from Ray his hands and runs off after the rest while grabbing Ray by the shoulder.]

James looks around, spots the black drag trail through the snow, he follows it with his eyes to the edge of the clearing where he sees his two friends disappear behind the treeline in the direction they came from, dragging a lifeless shape in between them. He stands still for a moment, hears some uncomprehendable babbling and turns around and watches in horror as he sees Ray still standing inside the damned cabin.. FILMING....

YOU IDIOT! WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING!? 

He bridges the few yards between them in just over a second... he takes the camera from Ray's hand and grabs him by the shoulding and giving him a furious stare in the eye.. for just a second, because that's all they have to spare. He runs after the rest, following the black, bloody trail towards the edge of the clearing, to the trees.. to cover. That's all his instincts tell him.. Forest.. trees.. cover.... survive... He runs with everything in him, still holding onto Ray, stumbling behind him, still in his unstable state of mind.
They reach the edge of the clearing, where James throws down Ray.

Man... you are a good guy, but do you have a deathwish or something? If I didn't pay any attention there you'd been that thing's midnight snack. Now let's get the hell out of here. I don't wanna lose you man, you're my buddy, and buddies stick out for eachother. Now let's find the other three.. James and Doc are still dragging Jason away. Thank god Doc payed attention and got the poor little guy out of the fray and in the clear here. Let's get going... where the hell are we gonna go now.. we need some help.  

He scurries off again in a hurry, Ray close behind him. As they make their way through the trees there sounds one last howl... but a way back and moving away from you. You seem to be safe... for now.

Ray, you got any... Ray? 

*Hold in for a bit and pokes Ray* Huh what? 

We need to get Jason some help... some first aid.. and for as far as I know all the people at the hotel are a bunch of ass kissing incompetents... any idea where we can find someone with some first aid skills anytime soon? Jason looked bad... and I'm NOT gonna give up on him so we'd better hurry. 

The two run a bit further where they clear the trees again and see the Clear Water Hotel again, blazing like a beacon in the distance. They hear something which makes them almost jump their skins but when they turn around it is just Doc, who takes them a few feet back behind the tree line where Ross tore his shirt and used it to stop the bleeding on Jason. Ross looks up at the rest when he sees them, a look of relief on his face that they all got back without any injuries.

Well the bleeding stopped.. but he's gonna need some help. Anyone have any suggestions...? Some simple first aid will do and some disinfectant. He's hurt bad but nothing internal. Just slashes and bites... luckily just fleshwounds. And like I said, he's ok for the moment but I'm gonna need a bit more professional stuff to help patch him up so he'll be alright... If we can manage that, he'll be fine. 

Ray sits down against a tree for the moment pondering...

That box.. he attacked the guy with the box... right? Right? That's it! he was just protecting the letters... yeah... Would he be that Malcolm guy or something...? It can't be.. that's so long ago... Malcolm.... Malcolm...... isn't there another guest at the hotel with that name? A red haired Irish looking guy.....but... Yeah you are right, first we gotta help Jason first... but where to go.. *ponder* 

The five of you head out, carrying the body of Jason with you.. but where are you all going?

[OOC: I tried to move things along a bit and add in some flavor. I hope you didn't mind me playing a few lines for your chars. I hope I played them well. If there's anything wrong with that.. please tell me and I'll edit it the way you like or let you post yourself.]

[But where are we going now lads... Jason is gonna need some help.. at -5 and stable at the moment.]

[Btw guys, great combat. These folks really have some personalities! I love it when the PC's really are someone. I love you guys for playing, it is great and I love to GM this game with such great players and personalities. Let's keep it up in the new year! Grtz, Kris, You're cultist GM /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, that update was a bit larger then I thought hehe. But it left you five in a interesting position... where to next? 

Hope the pictures and stuff are all working ok for you in the posts above.

Again I like to mention that I like to fold it into a story and leave the dice results out of things. This way it is more attractive and more of a story, the numbers don't matter, just the results. If you are curious what I rolled and what kinda roll I made for some things, just ask. I hope the putting in a few lines for your PC's now and then isn't a problem... keeps a bit on track and keeps the game fluid and moving IMHO.
This is my preferred style, if any of you have any problems with it please state so! Else we'll jsut move our little endeavor along 

Great playing!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

*Cudos to an exceptional DM!*

Ray thinks back to what he has seen so far. We're going to have to get Jason to the hotel. I have a feeling that the creature was searching for something or someone there.  I also think I might know what it is. There is some sort of conspiracy here and my nose is twitching. Ray calles the front desk of the hotel. 
Yes this is Mr. Spacy. One of the members of my party was mauled by a bear we are just about to the hotel. call whomever you can to help. No we didn't see the bear but he was mauled by something! Get on the stick pal! We'll be there in a few minutes. [OOC: if any of you can tell me who has a twitching nose when he gets a hunch I will be very impressed.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

*Someone answers your call to the Hotel indeed. As follows...*

Good evening, this is the Clear Water Hotel, Bob speaking...... Ah good evening mister Spacey.... ic.... how unfortunate... yes the town seems to have been forsaken by fortune.... yes it is creeping me out as well... euhm... well we can't do anything for yo here... ah .. hmmm... well I'll  have a car prepared for you when you arrive, I think the Sheriff will be able to help you. Yes the Sherif... I have noticed you don't seem to like him... well that feeling is mutual sir...... aha.... I understand.... He still is the place for first aid in town Mister Spacey. A moment please... hold on. 

*fumble, crackle, thump, fumble*

Mister Spacey? yes, hello. I'm the manager... yes I picked up a few words and.... ic.... ah... is that the case... hmmmm we.. then I must redirect you to the Sheriff, he's capable of treating wounds and a skilled  medic..... yes I already picked up you weren't to fond of him... yes but I must urge you to see him... well ok glad to have been of service... we'll have your car ready sir, good luck.  

*click*


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 8, 2003)

*Standing Ovation TFO!!!*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> * Grtz, Kris, You're cultist GM /OOC] *











*OOC:*


Sorry if this seems stupid, but what does that mean?







"So they say that they will have a car waiting?  What about an ambulance?  Why is the sherrif going to fix 'em up?  Is there no hopital?  This all seems to strike me as a bit strange.  Good thing that I got his gun so that the sherrif dosen't question him." Ross says to the others after Ray gets off the phone.  

"You know what guys. . .  I really need to get me a shotgun.  I wish that I had my Mossberg 12g from home.  I use to train with that every day on the force.  Man this whole experience is getting a bit hairy - no pun intended.  I really think that we should all consider arming ourselvs with at least some more protective clothing and maybey carry around some medical gear.  Cant you fix people up Doc?  Or do they call you doc for a different reason?"   Ross seems to be just talking to him self uptill the point with Doc.  Ross seems to just kind of drift in and out with the volume of his voice with this conversation and stare ahead till he turns to Doc.  Ross seems to be staring off to the sky while carrying Jason.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 8, 2003)

OOC: I am working on moving all the Nocturnm pic's and info and char sheets to a new webspace, but I am having a bit of problems with it.  I am also out of room on my geocities account for any more than updated text.  So I will change every thing when I get this all solved.  I apollogise again for not having this stuff immeadiatly like I did on the first few things.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

> Grtz, Kris, You're cultist GM /OOC]




Grtz = Greetings
Kris = My name last time I looked 
Cultist = well I think you get that
GM = Game Master

=]

btw np with the page, I'm already gratefull that you are doing it, you won't hear me complain!

[Next general point offcourse is what ur gonna do  So if you'd please put your opinions on that in your posts would be great. And euh.. Ross has been all over town so he knows there is no hospital.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *OOC: I am working on moving all the Nocturnm pic's and info and char sheets to a new webspace, but I am having a bit of problems with it.  I am also out of room on my geocities account for any more than updated text.  So I will change every thing when I get this all solved.  I apollogise again for not having this stuff immeadiatly like I did on the first few things. *



Dude! Stop apologizing for doing a great job. So your running out of room. If you haden't been so cool to do it in the first place we would not have it at all.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 8, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *"So they say that they will have a car waiting?   Good thing that I got his gun so that the sherrif dosen't question him." Ross says to the others after Ray gets off the phone.
> 
> *




Ok then, Ross said this instead of what is posted.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2003)

Guys I find this totaly wrong. We're stepping into the enemie's camp. I can't stand the sheriff or his deputy. Hey isn't the sheriff's name the same as the sheriff who found the body in the clipping?  Ray starts trying to piece things together. _Common Spacy. there's a thread here. nothing happens in a microcosom. Think you bastard. Jason needs help and no one here has any firstaid skills. OMG! The prospecter. He is the monster. The mining company screwed the indians over and they cursed him. the prospector some how became the gurdian of the area and now the mining company is up to something. Something at the hotel. The sheriff and his deputy are working for the mining company as is everyone here. _ Frack! What would Captain America do?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 8, 2003)

[lol Argent, I love Ray, hahaha. Man the peopel you are playing are so great haha. I know I keep repearing myself on that but you guys crack me up haha.]

[Shaper, it would be clearer if you just edited the post. So if you please would do so. Would be nice  And indeed, if you haven't gone through the trouble, we wouldn't have a page at all. So anything you can get up at anytime is just great, doesn't matter what man. It's just great that you are willing to put the extra effort in! We're greatfull for that anyhow! /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 9, 2003)

"Ray, honestly I think that Captin America would have kicked that . . . that . . . _things_ ass.  The better question is what are we going to do.  I think that we should all arm our selves!  Crowbars, Guns, Icepicks. . . I don't care, what ever you think that you can handle best.  We then need to get the hell out of town, and if something tries to stop us then they will be in a world of hurt."  Ross says to Ray after his _strange_ last comment.

Ross ponders for a bit and then befor we all get to the _car_ that will be ready he says, "I got some first aid knowledge and if Jason  is hurt as little as he looks (ooc: By little I mean nothing internal) I should be able to fix him up if we can find an open drug store!  Well at least I can try. . . ."


----------



## Kamard (Jan 9, 2003)

OOC- sorry that I've been so generally atrocious with updating, I am in the middle of an unplanned move... presume Doc wrings his hands a lot and curses under his breath, but is mostly too in shock to speak... TFO, you can continue to run him, or write him out at your leisure.  I'm sorry about this.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[No prob. Kamard, it happens. I hope it goes smoothly and good luck with it. The game will be here when you get back and I'll coninue playing Doc to move things along. I think I'm currently also playing James since Festy is moving as well.]

[So I'm having my driving exam in a couple of minutes but I'll see if I can get something updated and posted here before my instructor rings the bell. Since I'm playing James and Doc and Jason is out I can move things along... I'm just sorry that this is me influencing the game while I like to see you take your own independant actions... I don't want to be a plot nazi hehe.]

[Look for the update in next post.]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 9, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Since I'm playing James and Doc and Jason is out I can move things along...  *



OOC: Jason is out IC ot OC?  Jamal no be gone


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

Doc, leaning against a nearby tree, his voice echoing through the trees.

Guys.... honestly... ARE YOU ALL INSANE?!? Look at Jason! you don't even have to look that good. He's MESSED UP. He needs HELP. And we here are bickering with out paranoia which is gonna cost this boy's life if we don't do anything soon. The Sheriff's might be a tad weird, but he's just trying to be mean and doing his job man. It's his job to investigate and we were kinda out of line there and you all know it. That man had good reason to suspect us. His just a Sheriff in a little town, people don't get brutally murdered in small towns every year orso, this could have been his forst murder, and then one after another. I say we give the guy a break. The Deputy... that's the nasty one in my opinion, little sneaky bugger, that guy wanted us out the first night and I'm sure it wasn't so he could do his job. Damned lazy country Hick. 

Picking up Jason, James glances at Ray and Ross before he starts walking with Jason leaning on his shoulder, moaning.

Doc's right, I'm not to fond of those guys myself and you know it. But he does have a point about the Sheriff and especially over Jason, and that is what really matters to me. If that guy is a skilled medic, I say we get Jason there a.s.a.p. The Sheriff might just act tough but he is the Sheriff and he does have to do a job, I think it's all about posture. So quit the paranoia, we'll have time for that later. First get out friend out of here! -- Ow.. some help would be nice, since when did 17 year old get this heavy *G* 

[OOC: If Ray and Ross agree I'll resolve it after you two posted you agreed  And I hate playing for my players to this extent   /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Jeez Doc. OK. We take him to the sheriff. It's not like we have any choice. Ray helps them get Jason to the hotel where the car is waiting.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

"Nnn... knnnn uuhhh" 

OOC: Just so nobody forgets me.   So what you gonna say when you get to the sheriffs?
"HEY SHERIFF! We got an injured ex-gangster out here who just got attacked by some kinda wolf-man!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [BOOC: Just so nobody forgets me.   So what you gonna say when you get to the sheriffs?
> "HEY SHERIFF! We got an injured ex-gangster out here who just got attacked by some kinda wolf-man!" [/B]



[OOC: Oh... Silly boy. Ray already said to the clerk at the Hotel that you were mauled by a bear. We didn't see it but that's what it had to be. Keep the plausible deniability up as long as it will hold.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

*The race for aid and protection...*

Quickly you get yourselves together and carry Jason with you and make a break for the hotel where Doc runs inside and picks up the keys for his car. You get into the cars and head for town in the hope to find some medical attention for your friend ath the Sheriff's Office, since all Ross can offer is some first aid without any decent medical supplies.

Now racing through the moon-lit snowy landscape in your vehicle you head for town, desperate for medical supplies and some protection. Coming screeching to a halt in front of the sheriff’s office, you four get out and carry Jaon's lifeless body inside. There you face a surprised sheriff and deputy.

Good evening to you to, what is it thi...... What the HELL happened to him?..... Ic.... a damn bear huh.... hmm.. %@$^@... I'll call some guys to put that damn thing down... where did you spot it.. aha.. there it attacked you? I see.. well you made it a long way then, I'm impressed.. that damned bear will meet it's end tonight I can assure you of that. But first we gotta help this friend of yours.. Jason.. ah ok...  

Willheim sits back down at his desk and picks up the phone, he looks up at Dumont, who's still leaning against the town map.

Sean... are you still standing there? Get that medical equipment from the squad car, and I mean NOW! Are you blind? That man is seriously injured and their have been enough death around here. It's gonna stop tonight with us killing that damn bear but first you get your lazy ass out there so we can help this poor fellow. So get going! 

The Sheriff looks down agian and starts dialing a number while Deputy Dumont opens the door and steps out into the night. The door hangs open for a moment and an icy breeze blows into the office. A moment later, Dumont’s bloody, lifeless body flies back in through the front window. Dumont has been torn open from throat to abdomen, and broken ribs just from his shattered chest like bleached fingers. 

The sheriff staggers to his feet, gaping at his deputies body along with five shocked investigators who are standing nailed to the ground with fear... Only a moment later a hairy beastial form—half man, half wolf—crashes through the office’s front window and tears through the desk as it moves in for another kill. 

While the werewolf latches its jaws onto the sheriff, who dies in a gurgle before the onslaught of this unleashed terror, the investigators find themselves trapped in the small office. 
Seeking a way out of this tight spot James makes a run for the broken front window and leaps over a fallen chair, through the window and runs for his life. The rest of you however find their only exit cut off now and can do nothing more then wait for a seemingly unavoidable death…

Frantically looking around for a way to survive this mess, which was supposed to be a vacation, Ray spots the prison cell keys on the remaining half of the front desk and an idea crosses his mind...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

*A little map for your convenience...*

And here it is! A little map of a little abatoir!

The beast is at the desk ripping the Sheriff apart... James has already lept through the broken front window (above the three chairs in the pic below) and is making a paniced break for it. The remaing four of you are cut off from the window and in no condition to make a break for it with Jason laying in the arms of Doc and Ross...  

Ray finds himself staring at a monstrosity, caught between it, and a locked guncabinet, he spots the keys on the desk on the typical metal rings on which the sheriffs keys are normally kept... such as the prison cell keys... There seems nowhere to run... but where can you hide?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

OMIGOD!  Ray grabs for the keys and tries to lure the beast into a position away from the investigators and the jail cell and then push us all inside and shut the cell door.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[OOC: You are so stupid   Taking the hint ok, but the wrong way... ok.... but this is just 180 degrees in the wrong direction haha  /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: You are so stupid   Taking the hint ok, but the wrong way... ok.... but this is just 180 degrees in the wrong direction haha  /OOC] *



[OOC: ArG! I said it wrong. WE should be in the jail cell not the beast.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[OOC:I love you /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC:I love you /OOC] *



[OOC: I thought we wouldn't talk about that outside the bedroom.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[Wuold you mind editing the post or remove it all the same?=]]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

> [OOC: I thought we wouldn't talk about that outside the bedroom.]




Oops now they know... Hey maybe they like a piece of it as well?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oops now they know... Hey maybe they like a piece of it as well? *



Well! I Never... On a thursday. Friday through Sunday is much better for me. I'll get the Crisco. LOL


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[Argent could you please post what Ray is actually doing and saying and edit the post on last page?=] Thanks ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Argent could you please post what Ray is actually doing and saying and edit the post on last page?=] Thanks ] *



[Geepers! Pushy arn't you? LOL
Consider it done.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[You know that when I push, I push the right buttons ]

[Thanks for the editing, waiting for Shaper now, I'll wait till tomorrow morning then he's had another 24 hours. If he can break away from his parents ]

[And that's it for todays session of TFO and Argent in dialogue! Otherwise known as badly obscured and shameless postcount beefing /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> [B[And that's it for todays session of TFO and Argent in dialogue! Otherwise known as badly obscured and shameless postcount beefing /OOC] [/B]




[OOC: I.. I feel so used. Some one spank me. No really some one spank me!]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

/me pulls out the flat wooden bat.

Pull those pants down u little naughty lad!

*SMACK SMACK SPANK SMACK SPANK!*

*BITCH!*

You know you like it!

{Really, what we don't do to pass our time while we give Shaper his 24 hours  Any posting from Kamard and Festy and Jemal is always apreciated offcourse, especially if Festy and Kamard can find some time on the net! For the rest, good luck with the moving lads!}


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 9, 2003)

*OOC:*


I want no "piece of it"   Also DA*N You guys can post alot in 12 hours!







IC: I  need to know if the gun rack is Glass or wood or Metal. And also am I in the Cell?  Anotherthing. . . Is the Sherrif *definatly* dead, or just mauled and possibly alive?

Now there are 2 things that I would do here and TFO you can pick the obvious one that works best.

1) Ross looks over to the _glass_ gun rack and sees a shotgun in there and while the beast is slightly distracted he breaks the _glass_ in and loads a shotgun, seeing that most of his other options are not viable. 

2)Ross seeing that there is _NO_ way into the gun rack pulls the Glock from his belt as he runs to the prison cell with the others.  When he gets in there he firies a round into the beast. 

TFO you should be able to see which option is suitable by the circumstances.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 9, 2003)

Jason miraculously manages to stand up, grabbing the rocket launcher he had hidden in his pants (Sorry TFO, that bulge wasn't just b/c I was happy to see you), and blows the bitch to pieces before falling unconscious again.

Oh and btw this is all just ooc blabbering.

Don't suppose I could really do it, could I?  
Or maybe I could wake up enough to see that I'm trapped in a jail cell with the wolf-man standing outside the bars. (Now THERE'S a sheriff you don't wanna piss off)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

*Trying to resolve this little mad house.*

Ray grabs the keys and dashes over to the cells in the back of the office, grabbing Doc by the shoulder, who almost drops his end of Jason's body. Doc, having no idea what the hell they should do to get out of this deathtrap, follows Ray, still dragging Jason at a leg behind him. 

Ray, what the Fu... 

Seeing that the first option is a open office room, Ray's gaze passes on as he comes dashing around the corner. The second thing he spots is what he put all his hopes on, and his intuition and wit didn't fail him this time. He spots two cells, the first of which the door is unlocked and open. He drags Doc and Jason inside and himself after them throwing the celldoor shut behind him. He falls to the floor only to fly back up again in shock, a growl rising from behind the brick wall blocking his sight from the rest of the office.

OW MY GOD! Ross and James! no.. I saw James leap out of the window and make a break for it, but Ross! 

Ross, oblivious to what's happening to the left of him and Jason being pulled from his grasp finds himself being snapped out of his daze by the sight of a guncabinet.

Sweet mother of Je... 

*GGRRRRROOOOOOWLLLLLLL!!!!!!!* 

*Sound of pieces of wet meat hitting the floor and a wall*

Ross looks over his shoulder and sees the beast tear another chunk of meat out of the bloody pulp that once was the hated Sheriff.

*Gulp...* 

Pulling it back together he runs after the rest of his friends and spots them in the first cell. 
Quickly pushes Ross the keys in his hands as he runs past him. Doc takes Jason and curls up with his body at the back of the cell. Ross pries a key into the cell door and fumbles in a hurry, the celldoor clicks open and Ross jumps into the second cell and throws the cell door shut. 
And not a moment to soon, because the second the cell lock clicks into place the werewolf comes dashing around the corner, tearing a piece of out the brick wall while at it.

As Ray throws himself to the back of the cell as well, barely able to avoid the abomination’s claws, the three of you see to your great relief that while the bars are far enough apart that the werewolf can reach a clawed hand inside, they are strong enough to keep the creature out, and the cells are deep enough so they can avoid its reach. Ross lets two bullets fly at the creature, of which one gets diverted by a jail bar and the other finds its target but the monster again doesn’t seem to notice, or care… 

Doc pulls Ray over, smiling widely much to Ray's initial surprise seen the gim situation...  

Doc.. what's so funny? Those bars won't hold that thing forever and Ross is pumpin' it full with all the lead he's got but it ain't even noticing it! And you're just sitting here smiling! 

Pulling Jason's shoulder bag closer to him he looks back up at Ray, then takes a look at the thing clawing at the bars and back at Ray again. The smile even wider.

I remember that Jason had a few of these still with him... Here.. take one and knock yourself out. At the cabin we saw fire hurt the damn thing, I say we torch the f*cker and let its burning time in hell have a good start in life already. Let's give it to him, Space style! 

Doc digs in the bag for a second and hands one over to Ray with a evil grins of self-content growing on his face. Then he pulls Jason's lighter from his jacket pocket and lights it...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[Whahaha man I love that scene! It's mad and bloody and one god damn flaming and pulpy mess! IT'S MADNESS WHAAHAHAHAAA!!!!! Just give into it! Hahahaaaaaa!!!!!!]

[Ok.. pulled it back together... But I still ove that scene. I hope I'm giving it the flavor it deserves so you have a picture of the tension, speed and horror of the PC's involved. They.. no YOU are all on instinct now, this is auto pilot people. AND I LOVE IT! Hehe  Let's get this on!]

[I'm still keeping control of Doc and James until they post they're back in buiseness again. Shaper seems back in buiseness so Ross is back to its rightfull player again. And noone plays it like Shaper! We've seen that allright, I can merely try to do his character justice, like all of yours! I hope Kamard will be back to his daily post soon as well as Festy so they can take their PC's back as well. I hate taking decisions for players... spoils the oppertunities for them to devellop their character the way they want it in the moments it really matters. So I relaly hope to see you two back SOON, really the sooner the better! Means that your moves have gone well, and that two GREAT characters are back to the people who can really play them like they are, and mold them into how they will be in the future.]

[Jemal, after they get out of this scene with Jason's body and get some drugs in him. You'll be back among the living and able to talk and play him again. Sorry you've been IC out of this part but sh*t happens, you play a great dying man  So you'll be back tomorrow I hope in the IC playing! /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Doc! Have you lost it? You'll set the building on fire too. we could all burn to death while that thing watches in pain. Ray says this but makes no attempt to stop Doc.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

[Gotta say it again, this game is on a roll. It's got great, GREAT posting rates and the PC's are great and you are putting a great effort into it! Shaper with the site and well... Argent has a awsome PC character here. You all got great PC's but his one is just.. weird... so I lways love his posts and actions hehe. Mad little bugger.]

[Thanks for the imput everyone! Keep it up! I'm loving this stuff and I'm flattered that my first PbP is going this well and that I've got the prviviledge of having you as players and having you devellop these great Characters! I'm flattered, and especially again by Shaper even putting up a site! Thanks guys! /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

*Round 1*

[So Ray is doing what kind of action? Delay? Ready? Throwing his own molotov after Doc's?]

Before this building burns down, we'll be out of here or that damned thing dead. In here we're gonna die anyway. It's gotta be driven away, or it's gonna die, and if I'm gonna die. I'm gonna take that thing with me. BOOYAH! 

With those words Doc flings his molotov at the beast.

[OOC: I'm off to bed, more in the morning if there have been some posts from you and Shaper. And hopefully from Festy (who's Character is somewhere on the streets at the moment, running his ass off and I don't blame him.) and Kamard. Offcourse we're always hoping for some great display of skill from Jemal, groaning and moaning  /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 9, 2003)

Great! Ray says as he throws his cocktails I'm gonna go out in a blaze of Gorey! Die you mother!  Ray tales a point of damage from burning himself with the lighter.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 9, 2003)

Ray 26 hp 
Ross 27 hp
James 26 hp
Doc 18 hp
Jason -6 hp (stable)

---

Resolve in the morning, with hopefully a post from ShaperMC concerning Ross' actions since we need that to move this along. And most likely containing a remark about Argent's and mine's posting behavior 

Argent, great stuff again hehe. That 1 damage to self by burning yourself with that lighter by accident hehe. That's the stuff that makes this great and original hah!  

Everyone loves Raymond Spacey 

[And now I'm relaly off to bed...     /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 10, 2003)

[Well, back among the wake again. I'll pass taking others actions now. I'd like to give this scene some more time and see your presonal reactions.. this isn't any situation... this is pure chaos. ANd a situation you can hardly believe you're actually in. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 10, 2003)

*OOC:*


Yup I am here hold your pants up I am on a differnt sleep schedue than you 







"DAMN!  Not a single reaction. . . . F' it!" 
On instinct Ross continues to fire into the beast while he is disteracted then 

BAM!!!  

the beast ignites on flame.

"Sh*t!  You guys know that I have the Keys!?  Your burn the . . . "  At this point Ross realises that he has a Moltov cocktail of hisown in his pocket. . .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Ross? How do you know your being attacked by a gay werewolf? Ray throws his last grenade. When the Bastard is Flaming!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 10, 2003)

"gggh" Jason begins mumbling "hot.. opn wind.. unnhh"  He coughs and curls into a ball


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

Can't open a window until the beast is dead. besides do you think there are going to be opening windows in a cell? Ray looks around to make sure he is right. Just stay low amigo and well get you out of here alive.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 10, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Hey Ross? How do you know your being attacked by a gay werewolf? *




"Ray, . . . I . . .you . . . grrrr. . . ."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 10, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Ray, . . . I . . .you . . . grrrr. . . ." *



[OOC: I would type more but I'm busy wipeing the tears from my eyes!]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 11, 2003)

[ooc: ROFLMAO!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 /ooc]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

*OOC*

Gutsplitting laughter!

hmm.. that might not be such a good idea right now.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 11, 2003)

Doc flings the flaming bottle through the cell and it glides nicely through the bars. Closely followed by another one with the coutesy of a certain Mr. Spacey while the sound of gunfire echoes through the cellblock.

The wolf dodges the first Molotov thrown by Doc but it strikes the wall behind it where it explodes in a rain of flaming oil. The sticky flaming substance splashes all over the wolf setting it's fur on fire. Howling with pain the wolf pulls its claws back from the cell but not before Ray's Molotov hits the beast right in the side. 
Covered in flames and unable to reach it's pray the wolf howls in frustration and agony and leaves.

As the wolftries to make it's escape, Ross leans against the cell bars, sticking his arm out as far as possible and continues to fire down the little hall until his clip runs out.

Hah! Get your hairy gay ass out of here you wretched #@!$!% ANd don't forget to take this with ya! *BANGBANGBANGBANGClickclickclickclickclicklclickclick..... Damn, get your hairy ass back here! I'm not done with you!  I'll make you pay for what you did to Jason! 

Soon the flames start licking the ceiling of the former Sheriff's Office. A last howl echoes over the snowy plain and Ray looks out of the small barred prison window only to see a burning shape disappear over a small hill a few hundred yards away and into the pine tree forest. 

Doc picks up Jason, while he whipes of his forehead and then lifts the boy on his shoulder.

Ray... I'm not 18 anymore. Care to give me a hand here please and euhmmm *looking at the ceiling* it seems our welcome here has expired. Seems like leaving is the decent thing to do now don't you think?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2003)

You don'r have to ask twice Doc. Jason is my buddy.  Ray helps get Jason out side. Once we're all outside Ray will phone the State Police and alert them to the situation. Where the hell is James?  Ray yells JAMES!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 11, 2003)

[May I remind you Ross has the key's so he'll have to unlock you first ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *You don'r have to ask twice Doc. Jason is my buddy.  Ray helps get Jason out side. Once we're all outside Ray will phone the State Police and alert them to the situation. Where the hell is James?  Ray yells JAMES! *



[OOC: Forgot to say I use my Mutant power to phase myself through solid matter. Bet you didn't know I was Kitty Pryde in drag did you?]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 12, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> [OOC: Forgot to say I use my Mutant power to phase myself through solid matter. Bet you didn't know I was Kitty Pryde in drag did you?] *



[ooc: OMFG  /ooc]

"IS EVERYONE OK?  HOW IS JASON?" ROss shouts over the flames to the oters in the cell.

"I'm comming with the keys holdon!" Ross says loudly as he lets himself out and then heads to the adjoining cell. "Common, we got to get out of here." He says opening the barred room of his freinds.  

After the cage is opened our gunslinging hero of this round searces the room quickly scanning for the fire extinguisher that should be near by.  Finding it somewhere in the office he dampens the billowing oil flames with the condensed canned chemicals and whipes the sweat from his brow.  It is futile he realises when the extinguisher runs empty and the flames are still licking all the walls and ceiling.  Ross heads quickly for the exit then on his way notice's the guncabinet that had cought his eye earlier. .


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2003)

James sprints to the squad car and searches it for a firearm, something to use as a weapon.

"F! F! F! F! F! F!" he says continuously.

He soon realises a firearm's meaningless against the furry critter and looks around the car for the deputy's (hurriedly discarded) car keys so he can run it down, maybe squish it against a wall.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 12, 2003)

As soon as the flames start licking the ceiling of the cellblock, you see that it is time to leave. With the last howl echoing over the snowy plain, Ross now unlocks the cells and you make your way out of the office. Outside Ross halts for a moment and he runs back in to take a fire extinguisher but the fire is spreading rapidly and his fight against the flames is noble but in vain. When he throws his extinguisher down and readies himself to get his sorry ass out of that abatoir he spots the thing he noticed before, the guncabinet. With time pressing and the inferno around him growing ever in intensity he grabs a chair and smashes the cabinet. He dives back into the Sheriff's office thinking there is still time to search it for supplies... and there just might be...

Outside Doc turns around and with a look of terror in his face he looks at the growing inferno envelloping the Office building. Knowing Ross is somewhere in still in that blazing red hot piece of bloody hell. Ray standing next to him they just watch and wait, hoping. 

Two minutes later, after Ross went back in, a shape carrying two shoulder bags leaps through the frontal flames, through what once was the front window. Flames licking at his heels Ross launches himself in a great leap through the inferno. He lands in the snow, "well done". He drops the two bags and falls over tired into the snow. The two bags he was carrying appear to be containing: two 12g shotguns, two revolvers, some shells, revolver ammo, two handcuffs, two Kevlar vests, some nightsticks and some morphine.

Meanwhile James, searching the squadcars for something to arm himself with has dug up some of the medical supplies from both squad cars. Which he is carrying over to Doc's car.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

Ross! Oh if you were a chick i'd bang you right now!  Ray runs over to him to see if he is injured. You are the Santa Claus of my dreams. Ray opens the bags and takes a gun and ammo.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 12, 2003)

James places the goods in Doc's vehicle, then eyes a revolver greedily.

"Yummy," he says, "I'll help myself to one of those perdy (insert revolver name here). Manage to recover any quickloaders?"


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 12, 2003)

*Cough cough* "It was nothing Ray.  Please never say that you will "bang" me again. . .  please."  Ross takes out one of the 12g out of the bag and hopes that it is a Mossberg M590 pump action shotgun, 6 shell capacity shot gun.  He takes the shotgun and loads it to maximum capacity with shells and then slings it over his shoulder.  

"Jason, where is Jason!  Bring him here." After Jason is near ross he begins to administer the morphine.  "That should help him recover quickly. Now I need to make a call."  Ross pulls his cell phone out of his pocket and dials Thomas' phone number.

"Tom! . . . Yep . . .I know what time it is, just be quiet and listen. Remember this town that I am stuck in . . . well all the local law are slaughtered. ... No not by me, look it was a . . . something! I don't mean to shout I just <sigh> look just send some state troopers from this area this way if they can make it. But don't tell them of the Sherrif and his Deputy. I will explane that when they get here... I know this is strange, but you know me, I would only ask for your help if I need it... THanks I owe you." *<Click...Beep>* 

Ross ponders for a moment about their options.  '_What the hell is this thing.  Who the hell is this thing.  This is reality not some movie or TV show.  This is not a fu*king story out of a book.  This is a world of ups and downs blacks and whites. . .  but how then can I explane this.  Is it really a warewolf?  My bullets seemed to do no damage.  Do you really need solver bullets then?  Or was that a stake throught the. . . no that was dracula.  But what if. . . when if. . .thi makes no sence my world is now upside down.  To figure out more of the beast or track him down and kill him.  If we track him we'll all most likely die, but then the rest of the town should be safe.  But he only seems to be going after us.  But what about the first ones that it killed.  They werent with us. . . I am so confused, but our safety is first and foremost, and Jason. . ._'

"Alright guys, after we find James we need to bar ourselves into a room, house, hotel, anything! and just wait for the big guns and explain every thing to them. . . Unless someone else has a plan..."


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 12, 2003)

*OOC:*


 TFO I just went back and edited my last 2 post so they fit better with what has happen please read the last changes made  to for my actions so that it makes more sence. Also what kind of guns did I get and can I get an ammo count?  A box of shells holds usually 20 and a Mossberg is a standard good US shotgun that is pump action sideloading and holds 6 shells [p.99 CoC book in the equiptment chapter] so 1-2 box's grabed for shells seems pretty realistic to me .  Anyways I just wanted to let you know that I edited the post for continuity.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 12, 2003)

*Some medicinal just made up at the spot houserules*

Ross recovered:

2; 12-Gauge Shotguns; pump ation; Capacity of 6 slugs; side load; 50ft range increment; standard fire weapon

2; Colt M1877 Revolvers; revolving; Capacity of 6 bullets; side load; 20ft range increment; multifire weapon

2; Boxes of shotguns shells (Buckshot shells); damage 3d6/2d6/1d6 (50ft/100ft/150ft); 20 x3; 17 slugs in the fist box, 9 in the second, 26 slugs total for the 12 gauges

1; box of pistol rounds; damage 1d10; 20 x3; 31 bullets

2; bullet proof vests; +4 AC vs bullets; +1 vs melee; -1 armor check penalty

2; Handcuffs; no keys

7; Nightsticks; when broken shed blue light in 20ft radius for 1 hour; blue light = low light conditions (Instead of no light conditions )

3; Doses of morphine; 2d6 temporary hitpoints; fortsave DC 14 per use, when 2 saves are failed in a row user is addicted; fortsave DC 20 half of temporary hitpoints are premanent, you cannot increase your maximum hitpoints in this way, neither temporary nor permanent; more then 1 dose a day turns the drug into a poison and forces the user to make a initial Fortsave DC 15 or temporary lose 2d4 str and 2d4 dex and a secondairy save Will save DC 18 after 1 minute or roll on the temporary insanity table.

-----

James recovered:

Two first aid kits and one large medical kit with drugs and field surgery tools in them along with alot of bandaid and other usefull medical equipment.

28; painkillers; grant DR 2/- against normal damage and DR 5/- against subdual damage, normal damage prevented in this way is applied after the duration of the medication expires and subdual damage prevented normally, for each dose more then 1 per Con modifier per day the character must make a Fort save DC 16 or become nauseated for 1d4 hours; Additional doses after another to prevent damage half the DR granted (round up) and the normal damage that is applied after it wears of is multiplied by 1.5 (round up).

1; dose of morphine




[So just pulled that out of somewhere, hope it's ok and reasonable. You'll encounter alot of strange stuff that has some effects that you'll say "huh does it do that? Cool! or Sh*t and why the hell does it do that?" But consider that my GM's influence and some stuff and alot of stuff might function different from time to time so you might be surprised when you think something isn't working out or effecting something as it usually does or is supposed to do. I use the rules quite loosely since I see them as a mere guideline to base my own rules upon. But you'll see that when it comes. CoC leaves soo many options open to the players to explore or craft or use for whatever reason so I might be forced to deal with some stuff in a rather strange way but let's say that keeps things interesting ]

[Nice Rping Shaper!  And Jemal, you're at negative but back concious and among the living, you are very, repeat very weak and can hardly talk if not at all.. just a bit of mumbling. But you'll be ok if all goes well... and it seems like a very big if indeed.]

[James is at Doc's car with Doc and Jason waiting for you two love birds to join them so you can get out of here and flee the scene. The question is merely where. I'll let you post and respond with Doc after that. /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

As Jasons eyes open two thoughts occur to him... "Wheress.. where's my gun?"  He looks up at the blazing building and arround at his haggard friends.  "And what the f*ck happened?" He lays his head back, exhausted from his 'lenghty' speech and wondering if it would be better to just fall unconscious again.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 13, 2003)

"Hang in there Jason!' Ross says comfortingly as he lets Jason _heavily_ lean on him as the go towards the vehicle.  

"Ray!  Common SpaceCadet lets get the hell out of here!"  He shouts turning back to Ray when Ross arives at the vehicle.  He gets in and turns to Doc.  "We need to head for the roads out of town, see if any have cleared up.  If not It gives us time to figureout another plan while putting some speed and distace between us and the. . . the. . . beast.  If anyone is feeling a bit hurt, pop one of these"  Ross shows everyone the pain killers. "It will take the bite off of the pain now, and in the future." 

Ross tilts his head back and pops 2 of the suckers and then swollows deeply with the saliva that he built up for a bit in his mouth.  _Blachhch_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

I really think we need to get back to the Hotel. The werewolf is one of the people there. Ray gets in the car I need more time to fit the few pieces together but I think I have some pieces in place. But we need to get to the hotel and get the rest of our stuff. Besides I'm missing Dharma and Greg.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2003)

"Yeck, I hate these old revolvers! At least we're armed though, and Jason's on the road to recovery," James says while loading.

He waits beside the car keeping a cautious eye out until the others are in.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 13, 2003)

Jason laughs at James' statement, but soon starts coughing..  "red"]"Yeah, *Hack* Just don't *Cough Cough* just don't let anymore werewolves... use, use me as a *coughcoughcough hack* a scratching post, k?" Jason takes a few deep breathes trying to steady himself.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2003)

"Whoa, slow down little bro! You got wit even when you're half dead but don't cough up your funny bone there!" James says.

He gets in the car after the others, looking around for possible threats as he goes.

"You know, in the time I've spent in Delta Force, I've been around and seen a lot, but this is the first time I've had to deal with machinations of the arcane," James says nervously, "God! I wish I had my fourty-four. I woulda brung it if we were gonna go hunting."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

[OOC: Guys this is the scaryiest thing I have ever seen. http://doggerel.wuice.net/index.php?date=2002-08-14]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 13, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Guys this is the scaryiest thing I have ever seen. http://doggerel.wuice.net/index.php?date=2002-08-14] *











*OOC:*


I should really stop reading this stuff at work, my boss wanted to know why I am crying 







"Well Ray if you think that you have an idea.  Mabey we should wait for daylight, because isent it the moon that makes the wolfman. . .  wait this isen't a movie!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2003)

[ooc: ROFLMAO, damn that stuff is funny!]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

Ray starts laughing histericly tears running down his eyes. He said "machinations of the arcane" I'm dieing! Ray curls up into a ball and tryes to keep from getting hit. Still giggiling uncontrolably.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 14, 2003)

James fumes for a moment.

"Hey, don't diss the D&D lingo! I myself still play that game with some guys at work," James says defiantly, "You know this whole situation reminds me of another d20 game...."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Calm down. I just don't think I ever heard him use a word like 'mechanations' before. Ray gets sober. Guys what are we gonna do? We're stuck in this town and something is trying to kill us.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

Ross shakes his head at the sillyness 

"Ray explaine your 'hotel' theory.  What do you think is going on here?  Who do you think it is?  Just help shed some light on the subject." 










*OOC:*


TFO where are you we miss you  ?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

"The Letters..." Jason yells and tries to jump up, but he falls back and his eyes roll back in his head, though he shakes his head to regain his senses "I'm ok, I'm ok.. The letters! *Cough* When that.. When that thing.. attacked *cough* me, it chased me until I *Hack cough* until I dropped that tin, then went after it! *deep breath* That's.. the last thing I remember about it... Do any of you still *cough cough cough cough* still have the letters?  Maybe there's a clue *hack* or something in them."   Jason coughs a few more times and holds his side in pain as his friends ponder this new possibility and waits for them to tell him they've got the letters.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 14, 2003)

*New Site!!!!*

I got the sit up at the new address.  

www.shapermc.com/cocnocurnj.htm

Soon I will give it a new look and then I will update everything.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 15, 2003)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> TFO where are you we miss you  ?




Suddenly a great golden light comes bearing down upon you as a great gates opens in the sky. The sound of steel against steel echos in the air and the cries of war fill the skies. Down he comes, a great winged shape, halo above his golden hair and his skin radiating with divine energy, light seeping from his pores.

The battle is still raging my friends but I have returned to you. Our victory is at hand and so I am able to return to you. But I shall take my leave again soon, but only to return in a short while. And then I shall stay with you again and guide you on your journeys through peril and madness.

!"$"!%£% Ok.. euhm Shaper, they guy I'm living with had a LAN last weekend and he still hadn't fixed the cables through the appartment again and so I didn't have Internet while at my appartment where I stay during the week when I've got my university classes. But I'm at university now and later this afternoon I'll be back home again so from now on I've got full internet access again. Sorry for not letting you guys know but I haven't been able to access internet at all so it just wasn't possible.

I'm delighted to see some great rping going on while I'm away! Glad you keep things going and you know how I get off on this high post count 
--

If you could decide what you are gonna do next (some people need to post in your discussion about that subject...) we can move on!

Btw Kamard, are you still active and around? If not I'll find a new player to play Doc since I'm not dying to get stuck with an NPC  I like my personae played by real players who devellop Character. What this forum is all about! So if you are still around and interested let me know. If you really can't keep up let me know and I'll find another player. I would like you to stay with us and play but recently it has sadly just been slowing the game.

Grtz, GM TFO, Mad Solar Cultist today!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 15, 2003)

[For good order, noone took the letters or the box, you flung it half away and it rolled away in the snow, the wolf took it and then retreated. It took back what it wanted and what it protected./OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

*OOC:*


I was just hoping that you dident just decide to dump us and the post   now I am happy!!!!!   OTOH I think that I said that we can go to the hotel to peice together Spacey's clues.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

Ross all I have are hunches and nothing else. Have any of you ever heard of a Manatu? It's a Native American ledendary creature that possesses a human turning that person into a werebeast. I think the Manatu is a guardian spirit of the indians around here. I also think that for generations the locals have pissed the indians off with their mining in a place they should not have been mining. The native Americans didn't stay in one place for long if the place wasn't sacred to them. Acording to what I remember about the letters in the box the prospector and his wife had been among them for a long time anf the indians were there at that site even longer than that.  Ray looks around nervously. It was this kind of talk that got him fired from the Miami Herald. I'm afraid we pised the beast off real bad. I think the beast is the wife of the prospector or maybe one of thier children or grand children. Whatever is going on it has to do with the mines and the hotel. There is a guy staying at the hotel with the same name as the guy who started the mining company way back in the early 1900s.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

Ross ponders for a second. . .  "Well perhaps this is a good time to tell you guys.  Remember when I left the diner in a hurry the other night?  Well..."  At this point Ross recaps what happen [ooc please refer to the earlier post /ooc] "Does this help support your theory Ray?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh Frack! Mechanations of the Arcane indeed. Question is what do we do about this?  Ray gets out his PDA and looks at his Bio-rythem program. Um... Are bio-rythems supposed to flatline? I don't like this one bit.  On the ride back Ray will review the footage on his camcorder and see what he can see.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 15, 2003)

[I'm moving things along and I'm playing Doc until we are moving in the litteral way towards the next action. If Kamard hasn't replied by then I'll replace him. Sorry Kamard but I like to keep things moving and the rest is playing perfectly along for that /OOC]

=====

Ross and Ray outside of the car spot several people peeking out of their houses and a couple that show themselves on the streets to find out what the hell is going on at the Sheriff's Office. You think you overstayed your welcome and get in Doc's car. Starting it you head back to town, Doc and James caring for Jason in the back and giving him a dose of the morphine to help him get back to this world before you lose him to the next.

You make it back to the hotel where noone is at the desk... which is quite strange but you head upstairs where you take refuge from the crazy day in your rooms. You switch the TV on for some diversion and relax for a minute.

[OOC: Any plans for the rest of the night or you hittin' the bed? If you want to talk and discuss a bit, fine with me, just let me know when it's time to move on. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 15, 2003)

"Guys, I think that some one should stay awake tonight, like a watch.  This way we can make sure that Jason dosen't slip into a coma or something.  We should also watch the windo to make sure that the . . . thing dosen't come back.  What you all think?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2003)

If the Internet access is still up and running Ray will download the footage from the camcorder to his home computer. He will drink a few of the little bottles of alcohol from the minibar and take first watch.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 15, 2003)

[OOC: I'll resolve somewhere tomorrow, most likely within the next 12 hours about the night... and maybe some more... if you make it through the night! MUHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2003)

"You know what, we should actually check out those mines tomorrow, it'd be mighty helpful if we knew what the fuss was about," says James.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2003)

The night passes without any fuss and everyone not taking a turns watch gets a good nights sleep, one without any nightmares one of peace and tranquility. 

Morning comes and a new day dawns bright and cloudless, with temperatures never rising above -30 Degrees F. Snow still covers the town, blinding white in the brilliant winter sun.

[Word of the massacre at the sherif's office has flashed through town; frightened townsfolk raided stores for firearms and supplies and alot locked themselves in their homes.]

The staff at the Clearwater Hotel tries to maintain operations as usual, but tensions are running high. Mamie Hesley is jumping at shadows and refusing to be alone. Julia, the hotel maid who discovered the second body, is having a nervous breakdown. Even the ever-polite staff, exhausted and frazzeled from too many sleepless nights, are snapping and growling at guests. Everyone in town, even the other guests refuse to look you five in the eye....

Sometime early during the morning, when you five just walk out of the Valley View and finished your breakfast, you are approached by the mysterious man Ross and Ray saw following them around the day before when they were in town for shopping and a little research. He introduces himself as John Stonehill, the old man’s face betrays a nervous desperation that he somehow keeps out of his voice.

I must speak with you, he says softly. For the Beast has marked you, and the Darkness grows stronger every night.

The old man’s paranoia is at once unnerving to the five of you and contagious, ow so contagious: He refuses to explain himself further until you take him somewhere private. 

Doc takes a somewhat bedazzled look at the rest of you.

Euhm, guys? Should we take him up to our rooms or not? And no Ray please save me the wisenosed remark on that comment of mine... But, well? Or don't we trust this... you suspected Indians and now some guy comes up to us, I'm curious myself what he has to say, allthough I don't think it'll get us further from harm if I'm honest, but I'm still in tregued a bit... how sick it may sound. This is mystery and it's gnawing at my mind to solve it. 

He then looks sincerely at all of you wondering what you think and what you'll say.

They always say just listening won't hurt? *Allthough we all know how large a pile of bullsh*t that is, he thinks*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Please come with us Mr. Stonehill. I think we need to talk as well. Ray leads him to their suites.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2003)

"Ray, I couldn't have said it better myself," James says.

As they walk upstairs James double-checks the revolver under his belt, and looks John up and down, trying to spot a concealed weapon.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2003)

You escort him to room 211 while the Indian constantly looks over his shoulder and narrows his eyes suspiciously at anyone who comes near you on the way up to the conference room. 

Hurry, he insists. There isn’t much time! and his eyes are everywhere.

Once you arrive at the room and he is convinced that no one can overhear the conversation, the Indian continues. 

I am John Stonehill and this, he says, gesturing toward the snow and the sky, this is the time of the Beast. When the snow is deep and the moon is full, the Beast returns to this valley to quench its thirst for blood. But the Beast…the Beast is not the problem.

Stonehill goes on to explain about the Darkness in the valley, and tells you investigators that his people have warred against it for many generations. But now the Darkness is growing stronger each day. Soon his people’s medicine will not be enough to keep it at bay. Furthermore, he says, the werewolf is only a servant of the Darkness. It is an ill omen that the Beast grows bolder, but it means that the Darkness is also growing stronger.

Before the werewolf first arrived more than a hundred years ago, Stonehill says, the Native Americans prayed and were granted by the Sky Father a circle of metal that weakened the Darkness. Later, our warriors used the disc in battle and badly wounded the werewolf, but it ran away before we could kill it. The next night, we sent our best warrior to find and kill the beast. He never returned, and the disc was lost with him.

Through our medicine, we have found where the sky-metal lies. But we are old now, too weak to carry spears, too weak to war against the Beast. We are old and now one of our circle’s number is dead—run down in the road like a dog.

Stonehill gives you a sharp meaningful look after that last remark.

It is your duty now to retrieve the sky-metal disc from the bottom of the Delaney’s copper mine where it has waited all these years. You have but one day to complete this task. Any longer than that and the Darkness will be too powerful for my circle’s ritual. One way or the other the circle is performing the ritual tomorrow. But without the sky-metal to protect us, I fear that we will all be killed before we can complete it.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2003)

"Well, the critter seems to like roaming about above ground, so I doubt we'll run into it in the mine," James says, he pauses for a minute then grins evilly, "Hey you don't like this Delaney fella do you? All this mining business and such right? I've got the means to damage that mine of his real good, you just give the word and once we're done down there I'll bring the roof down. This is a free public service, care of Delta Force, how's it sound?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Ray listens to Mr. Stonehills tale and says  "Of course we'll help. I am sorry for the loss of your tribe's man. It was us who accidentily ran him down but when we went to help him he ran off into the storm and we couldn't find him. We did everything we could to help including alerting the police to the accident. They just acted like it was nothing." Ray gets up. "can you guys fill me in on the rest. I want to check in on the maid who found the latest corpse".


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2003)

You are bold, but foolish and rash. The loup-garou actually rests within that cave where the sky-metal lies. It was our champion who tracked him to the deepest resesses of its own lair but there darkness overcame him and the beast slew him in its own lair. Underground is where it hides and its senses there are as keen as in broad daylight, it prefers the dark so it can use it to its advantage. The beast is searching for you every hour of darkness it is granted so I would go as soon as possible to find the mine and search for the sky-metal disc, hurry before it is too late. But it's master feels time press and it getting bolder and more hastily so we cannot see what he will try. If you have no further questions I'll take my leave now and rally the circle for tomorrows ritual. 

[Ray u find the girl in the arms of a Hotel employee who seems to have been taking care of her.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

If Ray is not needed there then he will return to the group. He's right you know. We gotta get going. I wonder if the mines are big enough to drive the hummer in?

[OOC: TFO. Could you post what Kris is going to do in the Avonshar game? The combat cannot start until the surprise round is out of the way.]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 16, 2003)

Ross looks at the gear that the group now. . . thinks. .  . 

"Well guys, if we can go in there in the daylight, dosen't he stay in human form?  Or is that just the movies?  None the less we could take out just one guy, espically if Jason is feeling better."  

Ross proceeds to hand out extra bullet proof vest to those who want them.  Ross also recomends that we take the pain killers, just in case.  He fills his pockets up with shells and makes sure that the Shotgun is still loaded.  After gearing up Ross pumps the shotgun once for the sound effect.  He then slowly reaces down for the discharged shell.

" I always wanted to do that!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2003)

Doc sits himself down, smiling at his young rash friends and looks at the Elderly Native American and nods.

You are right dear sir, and if you would excuse this.. a bit overenthusiatic behavior on the part of my friends... we do not know everything around here like you do so if you would be so kind to let us in where those mines are.. I for my one haven't been there as yet. And one of us had a strange encounter with that Delaney felow... [insert explanation] and last night we had a struggle with that Beast.. that's what you call that Luop-Garou right? [insert story of yesterday] and look what it brought us [points at Jason asleep on the bed]. So some information would be nice to know what is going on here.. not just that Darkness comsumes all stuff, we hear that enough from Raymond already... *grin* 

Ray's face lights up and looks at Doc.

Hey! Whipe that smirk of your face ya old goat! *Grin* 

A grin keeps adorning Doc's face as he continues. So some info about those mines would be nice.. as well as about that Delaney guy and that wolf... I for one am QUITE interested about how the hell we are gonna go up against that thing! We fought it and only fire and that kinda stuff seemed to hurt it, everything physical we threw against it was useless, it's like it eats bullets and uses crowbar hits to scratch itself with! And that sky-metal thing, what's up with that, without it you will die or something? How's that gonna protect you and your circle of shamans or something? You are mighty vague... so if you would be so kind, wait a minute and feed us the info here. If we are to do your dirty work we like as much information as possible, we are not here to die, and certainly not for some strange cause like your own. So please go ahead. 

Stonehill is surprised when he hears about your adventure the night before and the cabin they found in the woods. 
As for the Darkness, I knows only that it was in the mountain long before my people settled in the valley many centuries ago. That it is a malignant force without shape but that it is restricted to one location, this valley where it has it's lair, the nexus of it's power. It’s currently trapped in the valley by our Indian Shaman’s circle-magic but soon it will be able to overpower that magic as well, most certainly now one of our number has died.

Then he looks very seriously at Ross for a moment and seems like to hold his breath there.

Delaney is the physical manifestation of the Darkness. And this is its form, yes, for we have trapped it in the human flesh with our medicine.

As for the beast... The Beast against which spears and guns seems to have very little effect, and that only the sky-metal disc seems truly to cause it pain and injury. So the disc is a weapon indeed, a weapon sent by the gods to aid us in our peril to destroy this abomination. Who knows why it serves the Darkness, I for one cannot imagine that it serves it freely. Only it knows what gives the Darkness it's hold over that abominations mind.

But beware as you have foun out the beast is a difficult beast to hunt indeed. Since it wears the skin of man by day, but kills in fur and fang by night. It can change and attack at any time, but it is strongest beneath a full moon.

 And then about yor destination... you can descend down the Delaney mineshaft... or.... There is a secret entrance into the heart of the Darkness, into that unholy nexus of power. The original mine used by Jasper Delaney a hundred years ago still exists. If you five are willing to brave the dangers inherent in a abandoned mine, you can find the entrance between two large boulders half a mile east of the mining complex itself. But keep an eye out and take care if you proceed to choose that way since no one has explored that mineshaft in 50 years. On the other hand, it probably is not being guarded, so you will have to choose.. I hope you choose wisely.

I thank you for your efforts, now I shall pray that they are not in vain and that we shall meet again before the sun sets tomorrow and all shall be covered in darkness and all shall be lost, along with our lives. I will be back tomorrow, and will contact you before we begin the ritual. You will have the disc by then, yes? You better.

Then Stonehill leaves and he has disappeared before you can track him to where he should have exited the staircase.

Doc stands up and puts his hand on Ray's shoulder and his other hand on James' shoulder, then he takes a good look at Ross.

Well my friends, there aren't five of us going down that mineshaft, the live on or the abandoned one. Jason is much too weak as yet and he needs some rest, and I'm a mere old man and will only slow you down. I will remain here and look after Jason if that is ok with the three of you. I'll wish you good luck and hope you find that damned piece of metal so we can end this.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 16, 2003)

[OOC: Shaper, everyone likes to do that with shotguns  Its kewl! Well, did some heavy posting. Had to catch up with ya fellows! So you figure out what to do with the three of you. I'll give you a fair chance to post for all three of you so you can decide what to do and if you accept what Doc tells ya. btw great stuff  You guys rule at roleplaying   /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya know what Doc? Your just like the father I went through therapy to forget. Ray gives him a hug. You take care. If we don't come out by this time tomorrow get the frack out of here.  He turns to Ross and James. I say we go to this secret tunnel. It will take a lot of explaining to get us armed past guards at the mine.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 16, 2003)

OOC: So did I manage to do any healing during the night?  What'm I sitting at right now?

IC: Jason opens his eyes and sits up. "I'm not sleeping anymore.  Loup-garou, hey?  Damn... But you got one thing wrong, old-timer.  That sky-disk thing aint all that hurts it.  It really didn't like it when we burnt it last night.. "  He looks around, wondering where he put his gun...

OOC: Yeah, what'd you do with my gun guys?  That things like a part of me I feel like a piece of me is missing...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: Yeah, what'd you do with my gun guys?  That things like a part of me I feel like a piece of me is missing... *



[OOC: No you twit that's your spleen. we tryed to find it but the wolfman eat it. sorry.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 17, 2003)

[OOC: No Ross the greedy took it when you fell from your battered coprse whuhahahaa  No seriously, Ross has it and to regain hp you need a full day or rest for alot of hp or light activity for half that hp. But you'll need to rest till tomorrow morning. And as for the gun, wait for a post form shaper concerning that /OOC]

[EDIT: Unless we are calling Ross "the wolfman" now? /OOC}


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 17, 2003)

Ross puts his hand on Jason's weakend shoulder.  "Don't worry man.  I was just holding it for you." 

Ross takes out the Glock and pulls the release back discharges the loaded round, checks the safty, makes sure the barrel and magizine are clear, then hands the gun to Jason.  "Rest up man."


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

Jason takes the gun and sets it on a stool or somethin within easy reach, then lays back much more relaxed. "Thanx, man.  So what're we up to next?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

You Mon Frair are sitting on your ass healing. We are going to kill this thing. Ray packs his bag and gets the toiletries from the bathroom. [OOC: Your laughing now but when they come in handy who will laugh then?]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 17, 2003)

Jason tries to argue but eventually has to admit that he can't really move too good.  Instead he reaches into his bag and starts rummaging around.
"If you're going after it without me at least take this with you!" He pulls out his lighter and a bottle of lighter fluid.  "Torch the bitch for me, hey guys?"


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 17, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 17, 2003)

[OOC: The best part about that is the bucket of chicken!]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 17, 2003)

[OOC: *BAH!* /OOC]

[]

[Just waiting for an update from Festy and I'll move ya guys along! Evil awaits! And so does your GM whuhaha!/OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 17, 2003)

[Update: You have 7 molotovs left, please take note and James/Festy post who has them at the moment since he created them. Thanks in advance, just for the good order. I aint tracking ammo since we REALLY can't run out of that, I'd just like you people keep track of how many each of you have left in your clips since reloading does matter. So when combat might starts next time, please note your ammo left. I'llkeep track of HP and sanity and post as such when people get hit. /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

OOC: 
Just a quick question... Where's Jason at for HP?  Did I heal any?  Am I still at -6 but stable or what?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 18, 2003)

[OOC: U are at 0 hp, u got a dose of morphine from James and Doc and made the fort save after the duration expired so u kept half of the gained hp. Blame the lucky dice rolls u guys get. U'll gain more hp the next morning after a full days rest. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 18, 2003)

[Shameless bump while waiting or a post from out Commando 1337 own d00d!!!!! James Hale, the one and only  /OOC]

[Edit: Damn there have been alot of posts in alot of threads how fast the thread sank down to second page. And this thread sees some heavy posting. Good for the IC forum!  /Edit]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 19, 2003)

Waiting for Festy in 2 games now


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2003)

[ooc:  really sorry, i'm currently using a 6 yr old computer and it metaphorically broke its hip the other day and couldn't do anything]

Well, I personally suggest checking out the abandoned mine, though I'm thoroughly desensitised enough to cut guards' throats and the like, so in the end its up to you guys," James says casually, "You guys wanna cave the mine in once we're done? I have the resources if so."

If destruction of the mine is wanted I shall collect the fertiliser bombs, strings and bottle of ethanol on our way out.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

If it comes to that, we'll do it. Lets go guys. Hot furry death is waiting. Ray has been typing a note to hisd grandmother telling her he loves her and if he doesn't make it back that he will watch over her as a spirit.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 19, 2003)

*Update!*

And with those words the three bold men disappear in the doorway and leave two nervous men behind, trying to keep their hopes up and their thoughts with their friends. 
The other three head down towards the cellar, take what they need and load up the Hum-Vee. The sooner they get this stuff over with, the better they think. And so they take off, a black dot racing through the snow white plain between the mountains, headed east for the old mine.

Just as Stonehill said, you find two boulders half a mile east of the Delaney complex. The boarded-up entrance to the abandoned mineshaft is between the boulders and beneath a heavy snowdrift. Unfortunately the site is also two miles from the nearest road so to get there you had to plow your Hummer through snow three to five feet deep in order to reach it. Luckily you brought a means of transportation that could handle this terrain. 
The boards have been exposed to the elements for more then two decades and soon some short work is made of them through liberal use of a crowbar. Before you enter the dark cave you look at each other for one last good time and you all mutter something like what the hell do we think we are doing here. 

Inside the mineshaft you are overcome with the strong, dank odor of rot, stagnant water, and dirt. The air is full with dust. The dirt walls and ceiling are propped up with wide timbers that creak loudly in the wind. It is very dark there and a cold chilly wind blows through from somewhere below…
Twenty feet into the darkness is an open elevator shaft but a quick glance over the controls and mechanism obviously indicates that the system is broken beyond repair and that the only way down seems to be a series of wooden ladders fastened to the shaft walls.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2003)

"Someone wouldn't have any rope would they?" James asks hopefully, "I could rig something up pretty good to climb with so's we don't have to rely on ye olde ladder."

James does a brief inspection of the ladder.

[ooc: Two molotov's each for Ray and Ross, James has two in addition to the demolition gear he's carrying. One was left behind in the extreme case of the guys at the hotel needing it.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

[OOC: Does the Hum-Vee have one of those wintches on the front or back?]
Damn. This is what I've always wanted to do. find something supernatural. Why am I so scared? Ray says to himself.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 20, 2003)

ROss grips his shotgun closely at his side.  "I say that we try the ladder system.  It is not like we have too many choices.  I can take the lead, but we should go one at a time so that it dosent have to support to much weight.  What do you guys think?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 20, 2003)

"I like that, dunno whether the winch would reach far enough thats all, so one at a time sounds better. Whos first?" James asks, "If there ain't no volunteers I'll go."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

I..I'll go last.  Ray says. He can only keep thinking that this is a lonely place to die.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 20, 2003)

"I got the lead." Ross says covering the distance to the ladder system.  

He carefully tests each step as he ascends the structure.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2003)

Ross wait. Lets tie one end of this rope to you that way as you go down you will not fall if you find a bad rung.  Ray grabbs the rope that Someone had mentioned having and ties it around Ross' midsection.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 20, 2003)

"Watch where your touching Space Cadet!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

> [OOC: Does the Hum-Vee have one of those wintches on the front or back?]




Yes but indeed not reaching far enough.



> Ray grabbs the rope that Someone had mentioned having and ties it around Ross' midsection.




I can't remember or reading anywhere in the last 2 minutes I checked around that anyone was carrying a rope =] *Evil grin* So no rope for you, noone bought it shopping and it isn't listed at the equipment of anyone who's on this little "excursion".

[EDIT: Just check your equipments and read the posts in which you said and posted what you bought @ Markhams General Store, and no rope there. So soz m8tes, no rope with ya today. Update in next post in a couple O' mins. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

You stand atop of the mine shaft and peer down into a big black, black, black hole... You shrug for a second and one by one you descend. Ross makes it down to the bottom, so does James and Ray slips on the last few meters and plummets down on his back after a short fall.

(2 damage to Ray, hp and relevant sanity loss listed at bottom of post.)

When you step out of the elevator shaft at the bottom of the mine, all safe and sound as far as things go, you are immersed in darkness so complete it is more then a lack of light. It is dense and seeps into your skins; you feel like you are inhaling darkness with every breath you take. When you light your flashlights and nightsticks, the darkness presses closely in on the three of you, reducing the lights’ effective range to a few feet.

The temperature here is well below freezing, and your bones ache with a cold that even penetrates your thick winter clothing. You all peer around in the few feet of light you have and you set off into the darkness, soon you three are lost in this underground maze of eternal darkness. After a few minutes you begin to shiver uncontrollably and your teeth begin to chatter. As you venture further into the darkness under these maddening conditions at the bottom of the mine a bizarre stench fills the tunnel. Rotting eggs soaked in a heavy musk, like the inside of some animal.

[Ross 3 subdual damage from cold, James 6 subdual damage from cold, Ray 1 subdual damage from cold. 
Ross loses 2 sanity, James loses 2 Sanity, Ray loses 2 sanity]

About who knows how many yards down in this dark maze of a mine tunnel, in the real heart of the darkness, you stumble upon two bodies, decomposed to little more then skeletons in the hundred years they have laid here beneath the rock. One of the skeletons is wearing the faded and rotted remnants of a dress. Around the corpse’s neck is a gold chain with a locket on it. The other body has little more flesh on its dusty bones, suggesting that it hasn’t been here as long as the other body but it has little clothing left as well.
Near the right hand of the second body is a metal disc, two feet in diameter and covered in arcane runes and symbols. There are four oddly shaped holes through the object.

[You have absolutely no idea how much time has past and how it is passing around you, distance and time our out of your grasp, you have only about 4 feet of light around you and the stench and dark are ever pressing in on you...]

[Check up:
Hitpoints:
Ray 24 hp with 1 subdual dmg
Ross 27 hp with 3 subdual dmg
James 26 hp with 6 subdual dmg

Sanity points lost within relevant time lap
Ray 2
Ross 2
James 2

You won't run through all of your sanity points and be back at full before your next adventure so not relevant to list hte total, just the ammount lost within a small piece of time could effect your mind and inflict insanity and madness. Just to comfort you ]

[Actions please ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

[OOC: Are we replacing Kamard? Votes please /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Ray picks up the disk and takes the locket. I'm betting this is the wife of the prospector. Oh Frack I'm cold and my ass hurts from the fall. I gusss we keep moving Ray will examine the disc and see if anything looks familiar to him.
[OOC: as much as I like Kamard I think we should.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

Nothing looks familiar to you at all... exept the picture of the Scottish looking guy on the inside of the locket.. the female picture you do not recognise but the male carries remarkable resemblance to the guy from the hotel Mcguire, exept here he weares a hood and his beard is a tad longer.

This is what the disc looks like.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

[OOC: Ok that's one vote down... I'd like to wait for a IC post from Shaper and Festy in this situation before moving on  /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Ray slips his fingers into the holes with the runes pointing away from him. I guess this is how this works.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

Ray's fingers slide into the holes and a the cold disappears from his bones. He feels neither cold nor warm, and a small spark of static springs forth from the disc and over his arm, disappearing after a mere second. The disc weighs near nothing even though it's obviously made from steel. 
Suddenly a blue light erupts seeps from the disc.. it seems to... drip... it drips onto the floor and it isn't material. The disc brimms for a second and then a palde blue light erupts from it, lighting the area around you. Not really far but at least further then the sight your lights granted you.
[Sight 10 ft instead of about 4 now.]

[Indeed it does ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

AH!!!!!! Get it off! Get it off!  Ray seems horror stricken at first until the cold goes away and the light extends. Hey! I fracking take that back! This is cool. really cool.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 21, 2003)

[Ray is cool so seems fine with me ]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


OK I honestly got shivers down my spine with that blue light thingy.  That was cool!!!!  As far as Doc goes. . . Well it seems like our little expedition is almost over, and after we either die or get out of this town then we look for a replacement.  Doc may still return, and we can then add a whole new character if Doc never comes back.  I am sure that any PC can play IC better with their own character.  But then again I may regret saying that in a few posts. 







"HOLY CRAP!!!!  Ray I say that you lead from now on."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2003)

"Shweeet! Now that our work is done I can leave a present," James chatters through his frigid teeth, "Now if I could just stop shivering long enough to not accidently blow us up.... Hey, if that guy is a physical manifestation of what we're standing in here, doesn't that mean he knows we're here regardless of where we come in from?"

James tries to set up the fertiliser charges, taking care to try and prevent his shivering doing anything..... bad. Unless someone is kind enough to provide a source of warmth . James links the string to a match and sandpaper hinge made with a nappy pin, a tug should strike the match, but as a secondary plan he sets the detontation method up for both and then sprays the string and matches with ethanol, which hopefully shouldn't freeze. He later ties both strings into one, he keeps spraying the string with ethanol until they get out. Once everyone's out he'll give the string a sharp tug, should that fail he'll put his lighter to it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

James trying to place the charges finds himself distracted the whole time, nobody can concnetrate in this place and the cold is driving like a spear through his body. Wandering away for a few feet to find another wall of any attempt to spot the ceiling is in vail. Nonetheless Mr. Hale tries to place what charger he can manage to put on the ground but he is shaking so bad he cannot fix anything he had planned so carefully. Trying to create a fire with his lighter to light the fuse fails as well since no more then a spark survives in this place before dying out in the freezing wind and supernatural cold.

While Ray examines the disk and James tries to set his home made charges, Ross hears something falling in the distance and paranoia strikes again, imprisoned by the darkness madness encrouches upon you and your sanity is slowly seeping away in this place. Sucked away by this manifestation of evil around you. Madness is all you will find in this place if you will linger any longer.

[Ray loses 1 sanity, Ross loses 1 sanity, James loses 4 sanity...]
[Ray takes 4 subdual damage from cold, Ross takes 6 subdual damage and James takes 3 subdual damage.]

Now you got what they came for and prepare to leave, another sound reaches your ears, smothered by the veil of damp musked darkness around you but there none the same. You are all on the edge of freaking out and more sounds reach your ears. Rythmic sounds like talking.. or maybe even singing. James is the first to snap and drops what he is holding and almost panics. Ray and Ross grab him and want to drag him away... but to where? The direction the sound came from seems like your only guide to a possible exit and you made for the sound which you hear again... and again... and again...

As the three of you draw closer to the elevator shaft, frozen and half mad and only Ray clinging onto his sanity and a last bit of warth with aid of the blue disc, you hear a couple of voices and two thumping sounds, *thump* *thump*, like something hitting the ground. Shortly after that a clear voice can be distinguished. With the possibility of escape from this place near your regain a little of your former spirits and make for the sound that seems to come from somewhere above you.

Hey guys. You fine down there? How deep is this freezing hole anyway. I can hardly see beyond twenty feet in it from where I'm standing. This is freaking me out. Why the hell do you guys have to go down anyway, just like there is another way out of here...

Yeah Hank, we’re fine down here but a couple of yards away it’s pitch black and we can’t see anything down there. And where is this damned cold coming from, this is freaky indeed. The boss told us to go fetch these guys and so we will. And if they already died down here we were to bring'em back so that's what we got to do. And anyway, I'm not waiting for a couple of those pussies to waste my precious time in the jaccuzi back at the bosses place. And anyway, they won't ever get to the other way out. You can't see anything down here, even with lights. You know that. Trying to get out the other way is pure suicide unless you came in from there and marked your way or tied yourself with a rope or something but the guys at the mine called in five minutes ago and it's all clear there. And besides their car is over here. I wonder if the boss will let me keep it. It's quite something that Hummer, but I bet if we bring him these meddlers we're all in for a good bonus.

Hey check this, I heard something. It's comming from over there. You hear it as well?

I didn't hear anyth... hey indeed. Get ready... we'll be waiting for them... 

[Check up:
Hitpoints:
Ray 24 hp with 5 subdual dmg
Ross 27 hp with 9 subdual dmg
James 26 hp with 9 subdual dmg

Sanity points lost within relevant time lap
Ray 3
Ross 3
James 6 /checkup]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

Ray wants to scream but can't seem to move a muscle. He just looks at Ross and James and waits for one of them to do something. He will however pull his pistol.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

[You are sooooo fast hehe. Addict ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2003)

James grits his teeth, mumbling something under his breath as he shivers. He takes out a molotov cocktail and tries to light it, trying to ascertain the location of the voices at the same time.

"......Motherfers wanna kill us? Motherfers wanna kill us? Motherfers wanna kill us?," he says, gradually getting louder each time. 

"YOU MOTHERFERS WANNA KILL US!?!" he yells if not intervened with, mindlessly hurling the molotov at them before drawing the revolver and going into combat, firing at voices in the dark if need be.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

[Molotov doesn't light, no fire ignites down here.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

[OOC: I finally added this Game to the Table of contents. Shaper, I quoted you from your site to add great lines to the Table Post. I hope I can be so free and that it's ok. I put your name under it to give the credit to the writer so I hope it's ok with you. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

Hearing James start to loose it Ray having the disk in his right hand and gun in the left holds the dick up to James' face and whispers Shut up! We need a plan. not death. we're so close to getting out.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


Thats cool TFO 







"Shhhhh,  can you thow the bottel over and past them to get them to head in the other direction to sneak up ont their lights?  Perhaps leaving them for the warewolf as a distraction will leave us time to escape."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

[OOC: You can see about 9-10 feet away and you can't see where the voices are comming from. Just that they are no more then *about* 30 ft away from where you are standing now... /OOC]

[You guys discuss about what to do. When you have decided I'll resolve.]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 22, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Basically what I was trying to say was that we take the moltov cocktail that won't light and throw it towards the entrance moving silently the whole time, then when the guys go to investigate it we sneak up behind them knock them out and leave them for the werewolf.  Maybey I have been playing too much Splinter Cell, but I really think this is a sound idea, it is not like we got a better on   Just because we cant see them dosen't mean that we don't have a pretty good idea where they are.  Better than them knowing where we are.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 22, 2003)

Ray agrees. nodding his head as to not make any noise.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 22, 2003)

Jason lays in bed trying to rest and watch some TV, thinking that the doc's not really good company right now.

OOC: Just felt like saying something.  Hurry up and kill that thing so you can get back here.   hehehe


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 22, 2003)

[OOC: Good news! We've got a replacement for Kamard. He accepted to play Doc as he is and so he can join in right now! He actually read up the entire chapter today so you gotta give him that and he's got plenty of time at work to post at least once or twice a day. I encouraged him to engage in conversation with Jason. Let's see how he fares!

Btw Crane, when you take note of this, IC text is posted in red and OOC stuff is posted in this thread as well to keep it all easily overseable and nice and compact. Enjoy yourself and welcome to my game! I can be weird harsh and the works but I hope to be a good GM as well who can give you guys alot of fun. Let's make this happen! /OOC]

[Shaper, seems like a sound Idea and Splinter Cell = good game  We know how Ross and Ray feel, just waiting for Festy to agree and then I'll start combat. /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 22, 2003)

OOC: Hi guys!  Hope you won't mind me settling in as Doc.  I'll try and do him justice.

Doc Maguire sits up from the comfortable hotel chair he was snoozing in, and shakes his head as if waking from a dream.  He looks down at the well-thumbed Gideon bible on his lap.  Many references to _The Beast_, but nothing that would help in this situation.

"Jason, how are you feeling?  Need any food?"   Doc looks out the window, at the darkness and snow that lay beyond it.  "I don't like the idea of them out there in this.  And down there with... *it.*"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 23, 2003)

[James Hale, where art thou? / Curious to see how ur gonna react since your initial response was quite surprising... but fitting... and amusing  We want more!]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2003)

The glowing disk distracts James for a moment, the light bringing him back to his senses... somewhat. He listens to the idea.

"Okay, err, kewl, I'll do that," he says, putting the lighter away, "I'll sneak up on them and throw the bottle past them, that's what we want right?"

James attempts to move silently, regardless of the cold. Once he can get a bearing on the hostiles he'll launch the bottle past them. He'll draw the revolver then and start laying down fire.

[ooc: Crane - Welcome to the group ]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

Not knowing what else to do Ray decides to concentrate on the Alien Disk. He thinks to himself,_OK. I have a glowing alien disk. I wonder if it has an instruction manual. Hey I wonder if I can create a force feild like Green Lantern!_ Ray concentrates trying to form a solid wall in front of him.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 23, 2003)

I'll check on Jason's bandages, and change them if necessary.  How does the wound look to my admittedly minor first aid skills?  Anything unusual about the wound?

Once that's done, I'll order some food for both my wounded friend and I if room service is available.  A burger, perhaps to go along with a beer from the 'fridge.

OOC:  Depending on who delivers the food, I may have some questions for them.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 23, 2003)

Ross looks over to Ray gazing deeply into his new friend and wonders what the tiny little gears of his brain are turning up with.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: Would it be appropriate to post a picture of Doc Maguire?  (or better yet, my view of what the 'Doc looks like off of the description)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 23, 2003)

[OOC: Please do post one! Would be great! I'm always imagining Ross as Shapers avatar, which I presume is a pic of himself. Looks cool to me with an edgy style.  /OOC]

[I'll resolve this tomorrow. No time now, girlfriend wants to go to bed.. "tired", failed my willsave against her *winking* and that damned charm effect.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 23, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> I'll resolve this tomorrow. No time now, girlfriend wants to go to bed.. "tired", failed my willsave against her *winking* and that damned charm effect.] [/B]



[OOC: Poor abused fool. What do you say guys? Should we rescue him from his dire fate?]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC:  A picture of Dr. Maguire, perhaps in happier times when his wife Mary was still alive....


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 23, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Please do post one! Would be great! I'm always imagining Ross as Shapers avatar, which I presume is a pic of himself. Looks cool to me with an edgy style.  /OOC]
> *











*OOC:*


Actually that is Ross not me.  It is a picture of a Law Enforcement trainer.  He is displaying the proper way to hold a gun.  Here is the full image.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 24, 2003)

[Hehe ok great pictures, then I've been imagining about right and Ross 100% right  University time now so I'll be back somewhere this afternoon or maybe I'll find some time at university! ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 25, 2003)

[Sigh... I just don't seem to be able to find the time for an update... I *PROMISE* I'll update within the next 8 hours]


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2003)

OOC: Damit I had my post all written out and then it just blanked, and I cant get it back! Gargh..

IC: Jason snorts awake with a start, but calms quickly seeing it's just Doc checking the bandage. "Sorry man, I musta passed out or something.. You know, like blood-loss kinda thing.. I'm cool now, though."  He yawns and blinks away the last bit of sleep, trying to sit up but changing his mind as he winces in pain.  "OW.. remind me not to do that again.  So, what were you saying earlier?  I didn't catch ya."  He yawns again, but seems alert now.

OOC: BTW Here's a pic of Jason.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

[ooc: hmm, where have i seen that picture before?  ]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 25, 2003)

Doc closes the hotel's first aid kit and places it back on the table.  He sits down wearily, gazing out of the window with an odd expression on his face.

"I wasn't saying much important, Jason.  Just an old geezer talking to himself, who feels _particularly_ old today."  Doc grabs his nearby bible and highlighter and begins to leaf through it.  Almost all of the pages have yellow marks or notes of some kind.

"This *thing* that our friends are facing.  Is there a rational reason for it?"  Doc turns to Jason.  "Is it man made?  A thing created in a lab, like what you see in the movies?  A birth defect perhaps, due to radiation some wacko scientist released?"  Doc chuckled.  "I don't think so.  This is something _different_.  We stumbled upon an old pile of crap here that folks have been sweeping under the rug for generations.  We're here for a reason, Jason - God hasn't turned away from us.  There's a purpose.  There has to be."

Doc looks down and closes his bible, frowning slightly.  "Ignore the ramblings of an old man.  I'm tired.  Where is that damn room service?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 25, 2003)

The three in the blue compressed gloom halt and stumble ontop of each other and whisper about what to do. Ross pumps his shotgun. You discuss your actions and ready your guns and with Ray in the lead you prepare to move in and make your escape. James flings the unlighted Molotov Cocktail into the dark and when the sound of breaking glass echos through the gloom you three move in. Quickly you reappear in the twilight of the bottom of the elevator shaft.

There! I spotted one! A voice calls out and Ray still adjusting to the normal light get's caught by surprise as a huge muscular guy leaps ontop of him and takes him to the ground. The second guy following closely behind him while he reaches for the inside of his pocket.

The first guy, expecting you to be unarmed, leaps onto Ray who, although he prepared himself, was caught by surprise by the quick reaction of the thug who is now on top of him and working him to the ground in a grapple. The second guy draws his Glock pistol and keeps Patrick under gun point. 

[Made spot check so the molotov thingy failed, they saw where it came from and readied themselves... In surprise round Ray is grappled by the first guy and the second guy readies an action. Then Initiative:

Thug 1
James
Thug 2
Ray
Ross

Thug 1 uses his action to tie Ray up with a plastic zip cuff. Ray can't use his hands at the moment. I'm still allowing you to attack from prone in an attempt to do unarmed damage. Kicking falls under the unarmed department. The disc is besides you in the dirt of the mine shaft. / OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

James starts by firing his revolver at the man armed with a glock.

"I got dibs on the shead's glock!" he yells to the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 25, 2003)

Ray screams in horror thinking it is the "wolfman" and kicks at him with all his might. Madre' Get the fvck off me!


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 26, 2003)

ROss the hardend man that he is rushes in and tries to club the bastard that cuffed the space cadet in the back of the head with his rifle butt. [ooc then as a free action using intimidate /ooc] "Stand back and we wont kill you!  As you can tell your under manned for this."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 26, 2003)

The second James comes into view the guy with the handgun fires a round at him. James, still half in the shade feels the air rush besides him as the bullet screams right beside his ear. Quickly he returns a shot. The bullet seers through the shadow and seems to miss the guy but a short muffled sound of pain can be heard down in the deep. As James readies himself for another shot he fels another bullet disappear right next to him into the dark. James now sees the left side of the guys face cleary and covered in blood. There where there should have been an ear, there now is nothing but a ragged piece of flesh and skin dangling to the guys head. 

[Missed James in the readied action and in the guys turn. James hit the guy for 2 damage.]

The other guy looks up from his succesfull attempt to tie Ray up with plastic zip-cuffs, surprised by the shots while ignoring the futile kick attempts from his prisoner, only to see a gun come swinging his way. Ross dives into the twilight, swinging his shortgun as he yelps into view. The sound of bones crunching can be heard as the wood meets with the flesh and bone in the guys face, who falls back to the ground, ontop of the helpess Ray, dead.

[Crit, confirmed with another 20, confirmed again. Dead. ]

Roy! James! What the hell is going on down there?!

[Next round please!]

[Ray 24 hp with 5 subdual dmg
Ross 27 hp with 9 subdual dmg
James 26 hp with 9 subdual dmg]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2003)

Ray waits for one of the guys to get him free (though he will try an escape artist roll!) James, Ross, the disk is more important than me. some one pick it up. then come and get me out of this.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 26, 2003)

[Thug 1 is out of the initiative order  blame Ross! ]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 27, 2003)

Waiting for actions from Festy and Shaper for the round.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

"Well Sh*t, nevermind!" Ross says leaning over to pick up the disc.  

(if that is too much for one round then ignore the next part.)

Turning towards the other bastard Ross fires at him (if he can see him) while shouting "Hold on Ray!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 28, 2003)

*[Taking a turn for James to move it along]*

Ray keeps wrigling in his bonds trying to get to get loose while three people are battling it out around him in this grim setting. Ross sees his foe raise his gun and out of reflex he leaps aside. 

Three shots echo through the shaft almost simultaniously. 

While he tumbles over his tied up friend in an attempt to dodge the bullet, Ross sees James' silhouet reappear from the shadow into the blue arena. Then two shots go off almost simultaniously. Ross hears the first shot and with it the thug's right knee is shredded to pieces. But as he sees the knee turn into bloody pulp, the second shot reaches his ears and a stinging pain comes from his left foot. 

[2 damage for Ross, just a little skin tissue and flesh gone  No real damage. Allthough walking does hurt now...]

While the pain runs through his upper left leg Ross takes aim and lets another echo fly through the shaft. While the thug drops to the floor, his right leg cut of at the knee, his upper torso swings violently backwards as Ross' bullet rips into his right shoulder. Ross quickly grabs the disc and cuts Ray loose. James walks over to the thug, slowly. But sees the lifeless look in his eyes, that last bullet took his life. 

James looks over his right shoulder as he puts his pistol away and looks at his friends.

U guys ok? That last shot of yours took him out Ross. Quite some moves you got there. Hehe, you to Ray, nice squirming there  *grin* Just kidding mate, just kidding. Good work cutting him loose Ross, now let's get out of here. 

James starts to strip the guy he shot of what seems useful, a torn bullet-proof vest, some zip-cuffs, a flashlight and a glock-17 with two spare clips. 

Isuggest you guys tak his stuff as well. Can come in handy today or tomorrow...

Ross loots the other guy of his posessions, while he is horrified by the guy's cracked and deformed skull. He finds the same stuff, allthough this guys prime clip is still full, another glock with two spare clips, a intanct bullet-proof vest, a flashlight, some zip-cuffs and a pack of siggarets and a lighter. 

While you guys pack the stuff and prepare to get up. You hear something run and stumble at the top of the shaft. The sound grows distant...

[Ray 24 hp with 5 subdual dmg
Ross 25 hp with 9 subdual dmg
James 26 hp with 9 subdual dmg]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Gee thanks James. Glad to see some was watching me squirm. Ray gathers the torn bullet proff vest and a glock. Feeling the weapon in his hand he manages to twirl the gun with out killing himself or the guys. Lets get thwe frack out of he.. What was that!


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

"Jason would probably like this as a gift." Ross says tucking the glock with the safty _on_ into his belt, and throwing the bulletproof vest over his sholder.  Ross hands the disc back over to Ray "Here ya go.  I get a srange feeling about this thing, you take it." 

Ross begins to follow the others _limping slightly_ the whole way.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 28, 2003)

[The only way back up is with the ladders you came down with.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 28, 2003)

Now that Ray has the disc back he says I'll go last. with the disc glowing like this I'm not much of a stealth agent. Ray reminds himself to get Splinter Cell for his PC.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 28, 2003)

OOC: No answer from room service?


----------



## Jemal (Jan 28, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Ross says tucking the glock with the safty on into his belt *



*

OOC: *L* I take it you've seen 8 mile recently?  
I swear that when we saw that part, the entire male audience gave a collective, symapthy-pain filled 'OOOO!', and I'm sure I wasn't the only one who started fidgetting.
poor cheddar bob.

Oh btw, i wanted to wait till your battle was over before posting, so i didn't interupt the flow.  assume this is right after Docs 'ramble'. 

IC: 
"Man, I've got a feeling there's a WHOLE lot more to that 'thing' than we're seeing."  He's silent for a moment, and then "I'm getting a bad feeling about this.. letting the guys go off by themselves that is... What if they get into trouble?  Maybe I shoulda let them take my glock?  It's not like we'll need it here.. (OOC: Famous last words /ooc).  And where the hell IS that room service... You wanna go check, pls doc?  I would, but..." he gestures towards his wound.  "Don't worry, I'll be ok... long as I don't starve." Jason finishes with a laugh, smiling at his friend.*


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 28, 2003)

Doc gets up and walks over to the door, chuckling.

"Maybe he's in the hall looking for the right room."  Doc pauses as he grabs the doorknob, and looks back at his bed-ridden friend.

"Of course, if I open this door and find a 7' tall werewolf glaring at me, I'm going to faint.  Just thought you should know." 

And with that, Doc Maguire opens the hotel room door and looks up and down the hallway.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 28, 2003)

[A man and Mrs Hesley walking in the hall, but noone that seems to be here for roomservice.]

[Heh, btw nice IC talkin' and the rest will be joining the group today or tomorrow  So that'll be more fun and better for the group  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *OOC: *L* I take it you've seen 8 mile recently?
> I swear that when we saw that part, the entire male audience gave a collective, symapthy-pain filled 'OOOO!', and I'm sure I wasn't the only one who started fidgetting.
> poor cheddar bob.*












*OOC:*


Poor Poor Chedar Bob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  No but seriously I had a DM roll to see if the gun went off in a older V:TM game and I shot myself so I am pretty careful about this detail now


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2003)

James swaps the Glock's magazine for a full one and reloads the revolver.

"I'll go first," he says quietly.

James attempts to climb the old ladders, taking care to be quiet as he reaches the top. When he does get up top he'll take out the Glock 17. He'll take a brief look around and call the others if its all clear.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 29, 2003)

James tucks his pistols away and he walks upto the ladder. Gazing to the top of the shaft, some 60 feet above you, there comes a faint sign of daylight. He sets his foot on the first step and slowly and carefully does he make his way up. Almost at the top, some 10 feet away he grabs another step to pull himself up but it cracks and breaks away under his grasp...

Feeling the wood give way under his weight and himself falling backwards into the shaft and the darkness below James lets out a muffled scream. In his panic and the threat of a 50 ft. fall looming over him, he makes a wild grab attempt to get hold of another piece of the ladder. 

And so he does. 

Pulling himself together and realising he is not falling down to his doom he finds himself hanging on one arm and just 1 foot on a step. He pulls himself back onto the ladder with all his strengh after a few attempts and not too soon because his strengh is failing him. Quickly he scales the remaining wooden pieces of the ladder and he emerges to the top... safe, but barely. 

James hasn't lost his wit yet, so he pulls his glock and glances around him. But there is nothing to be seen. While you glance around, you hear the sound of a car starting in the distance. You sprint towards the cave exit to see if someone is taking off with your Hum-Vee but when you emerge out of the cave, blinded by the daylight reflecting off the snow, you can just make out a SUV racing through the snow while your eyes adjust to the light. It's heading back to town.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 29, 2003)

"Jesus James!!  Be more careful!  What is going on up there? " Ross says hearing the vehicles.  He then _very carefully_ tries to follow James up.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 29, 2003)

Doc heads back to the room, fearful of being away from his wounded friend for too long.

"This is what you get for staying at a cheap hotel in a small town.  Feh!"

OOC:  Doc Maguire will continue to look for references in the bible that may apply to the current dilemma, and stare out at the snow, looking for his friends.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

James? Are you OK? Ross get up there quick. I'll be right behind you once your at the top. Ray silently hopes that nothing has happened to Doc and Jason... Then smacks himself. He gets his cell phone out and dials Jason.
[OOC: will let them know we have the disc it Jason or Doc answer.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 29, 2003)

[Argent: You arrive safely at the top, you resolve your call with Jason IC if you like, but that's up to you! I'd fancy it btw.]

[Shaper: Ross makes it up safely]

[Crane: Hmm bible references... haven't been confronted with that yet.. but you know what. For now there aren't any that you can find. But it seems Doc is a religious man so I'll start doing some research on that and see what I can come up with for kinda references in the future if that is ok with you. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 29, 2003)

Jason's phone rings...Jason? Damn I'm glad to hear your voice. We're all OK and have the Spooky ass alien disk from hell. are you and Doc OK? Ray waits for a reply. using his ear piece and microphone attachment for the phone as he climbs


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 29, 2003)

[Show Off  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

"Common Spacey!  Lets get to the car.  We can _show_ it to him when we get there!" Ross says while _limping_ towards the vehicle.  He thinks that we should head back to the hotel and lokate  that injun.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Jeez guys I'm just letting them know were OK. Besides it sounded to me like we have been watched and I just want to make sure Doc and Jason are OK. Ray gets in the HumV but only before checking underneath for a bomb. Guys don't you think it's a bit suspicious that the Hummer hasn't been touched? Be careful there. It may be trapped.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

"Ray!?!  Did soemthing smart just come out of your mouth?  James the guy speaks once an hour but it is gold!" Ross leans underneath the humV and cheaks for _anything_ out of the ordinary.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

What's the matter Ross? Surprised that I have an IQ wayyy above yours? Heck I'm shocked you have thumbs. I didn't think you had evolved that far. Ray says in his most mocking voice. Than he starts to laugh and punches Ross lightly on the shoulder.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 30, 2003)

Doc Maguire utters a bone-creaking yawn, but continues to study the bible as if it holds answers to the current problem.

"This might be something..." Doc murmured, almost to himself.  "Revelation 16:2... _'And the first went, and poured out his vial upon the earth; and there fell a noisome and grievous sore upon the men which had the mark of the beast, and upon them which worshipped his image.'_"

Doc looked up, his head wreathed in pipe smoke.  "Interesting allusion to our current predicament if you think about it, eh Jason?"

Muttering again, Doc closes the bible and puts it in his suitcase.

OOC:  Naw, I wasn't asking for you to look up kooky bible references that I can try and fit to the problem - I can do that myself!!


----------



## Jemal (Jan 30, 2003)

Jason looked over at Doc as he did his little quote, then nodded at the question, nearly jumping out of bed when his Cell-phone rang
"SH*T!  That scared me.  *answering* Hello?... Hey Spaceball, Yeah we're fine here.. Been quiet and BORING.  Are you guys ok?...  You got something, huh?...  What's that about being watched?  Are you guys on your way back?" Jason covers the phone just long enough to tell Doc its them and they've got an alien disk or something like that, then returns to his conversation.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 30, 2003)

"Alien disk...?"  Doc scratches his head and puffs out a cloud of gray pipe smoke.  "Curiouser and curiouser...."


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

"My foot, careful of the foot."  Ross says light heartedly, receiving the tap to the shoulder.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 30, 2003)

James slides under the Hummer on his back and checks it. Afterwards he opens up the hood and glances over the engine and the fuel tubes. It's all clean.

Hey guys, [sounds from under the hood of the car] it's all clean. But good you had that hunch Ray, we can't afford to start to feel victorious and safe now. You heard that Indian guy, this isn't over yet untill they get that ritual thing done tomorrow... But let's get going. I hate leaving the guys alone, especially now they are sending guys after us. I would hate it if they'd get those two when we were away. Damned! Now I think of it splitting us up is a brilliant little tactic. Sh*t! Let's get moving! And Ray take a look at Ross' foot please when you get in the back.

And so they head back, racing through the snow and soaring through the small town. People look frightened from their houses and everyone clears the streets as the jeep come roaring past. The three in the cars looking mean and vicious. They had just killed two men in that pit of madness. And they’d do it all over again if they had to. 

Damned peasant hicks...

The jeeps come screeching to a halt for the Clearwater. With you there are about 6 other cars but no SUV among them.

[If you walk up to the rooms you can get there without problems. So you can go and bring it up to there in your IC posts.]

[OOC: Great posts guys! I'm so bragging about you and your playing to my friends and other gamers and GM's here on the boards! Thanks! /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Ray gives James "the look" and takes Ross' shoe off a gently as he can and looks at the wound. Ray knowing he has no first aid skills (the sight of hisown blood makes him sick) just rips some of his "The truth is out there" shirt and tries to bind the wound. Yep. Ross was shot! And Ross, dude... Dr. Sholes. Thats all I have to say. Strangly In the past few days Ray's laugh has gone from a hearty guffaw to an almost nervious tick.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

"SSSSSSSS owww.  Careful, careful.  That feels a bit better and will stop the bleeding I think."  Ross tests out his "new" foot when they get to the hotel.  "Ahh that feels a bit better thanks Space cadet."  Ross says waling with next to no limp anymore.  

Ross heads the team up to the room and makes sure to check for strangeness along the way.  Upon getting to the room he knocks lightly and in a joking manner says "Room service..." in a female hispanic tone.  When the door opens he heads in to tell every one what happen.  After allowing the others to state their side of the story as well he starts to act a bit strange. He starts to talk about the guy he killed.

"..then right after I say that I dont want to kill anyone over this, and hope that I get some answers from these guys, PLOW his head splits open like a warm cantelope.  It was horrid, I diden't know my own strength!  He slumped over and then nothing.  I remember it vivdly, yet in the heat of combat I did not acknowladge it.  I .. I.. does anyone else think this is strange?  The levity of the situation hitting me just now?  That was like 30 min ago!  I didnet even as much as flinch at the time."   At this point Ross' hands and fingers beging to twitch and shake noticabbly to any one who is lookin at him.  His arms almost trembling as he looks to the ground recounting the events in the cave.  His eyes wander acroos the floor as his finger seems to almost follow his line of sight.  He seems to loose expression in his face as his jaw loosens and his mouth begins to gape open.  "We should call the cops. " Ross says then hurries over to the phone and picks it dials a few numbers, stops and slowly puts down the phone.  

"We are the closest thing to police around here now aren't we? ...  Perhaps I should sit down..." Ross says as he walks over to sit down in the nearest overstuffed couch.  As he sits down and lowers his head to his palms, alsmost looking as if he is trying to drive his palms through his eyes, he all of a sudden looks up with a smile back on his face.  He walks over to Jason as if nothing has happen and pulls the Glock out. "Here you go a present!" he says handing over the handgun with a smile.  

"Now whereare we meeting that indian? ..." 

[ooc /me goes to look at other threads where we are getting bragged about  /ooc]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Ray seeing Ross is so shaken up saving his life, will go over to him and take his hand away from his eyes. Ross. They were going to kill us or at least me. You did what you had to. You did what any of us..... Ray keeps talking to Ross trying to calm him down and bring him back to his sences. (Psychoanalysis skill)


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 30, 2003)

Doc takes off his glasses and pinches the bridge of his nose, sighing heavily.

"The police, Ross?  No, no.  We're hardly that.  However, it should be noted that a murder has been committed this night.  Albeit one of self-defense."

Doc Maguire looks up at his friends.  The bags under his eyes are thick, and it is obvious he is bone tired.

"Well, now we wait for that fellow to contact us.  So we can give to him that... device.  Hmmm... Perhaps we should take a further look at that before we do.  May I see it?" 

OOC:  Assuming I am given the alien disk, I will begin to inspect it, attempting to decipher its function and purpose.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

Ray will get the disk from his back pack and hand it to Doc while still working with Ross.


edit: omitted bad word. (no really it was bad. It knocked over a 7-11 store last night.)


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 30, 2003)

> Ray will get the dick from his back pack and hand it to Doc while still working with Ross.




Errr... mistype?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 30, 2003)

[OOC: !!!!!!!!! Sorry. But don't we all carry one of those? I just keep mine in my back pack.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 30, 2003)

> (Psychoanalysis skill)




Affirmative, it works.



> Ray will get the dick from his back pack and hand it to Doc while still working with Ross.




lol, wonder what he had his mind on 

--------

Shaper, Ross killed two guys, he put the last guy down as well with his shot while he tumbled over Ray.  Not bad for a day's work  /sarcasm]

Crane, the Idian said something relevant on the matter where to find him (or he you) in that post. You might want to care to check back and edit that post of yours.

Thanks guys


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: Made modification.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 30, 2003)

"Ray I'm ok it is .. just .. well.  Anyways, You figure anything out about that .. thing Doc?" 

[ooc Ray keep that _thing_ in your backlpack and away from me!  /ooc]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 30, 2003)

> OOC: Made modification.




Good work  Check it and looks fine!



> [ooc Ray keep that thing in your backlpack and away from me!  /ooc]




_Far_ is a SEVERE understatement...

-------------

Crane: that passage is what it refers to  Nice job, quite impressive work. I like it, alot.

[OOC: I'll see how the conversation goes, if it slows down or if ou guys say just move it along. I'll move it along  /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 30, 2003)

OOC: Actually, I would like to examine the *disk*, taking as long as necessary.  I will try and determine the following:

*** base metal it is constructed from;
*** what language the arcane runes are written in;
*** what purpose the holes were originally intended for.  Fingers, or perhaps something more... sinister?? 

Relevant scores:  Knowledge (Physics) +4; (History) +9; (Mathematics) +4; Research +11; Base Int roll +3.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"Guys, what do you think that we should do next?  Does anyone start to get the idea that were getting set up here?  This is not some hollywood monster that we ran into in the caves.  Who else knew that we were going to be down there?  I bet that the native american sold us out!  Do the dirty work then stab us in the back was his plan I bet.  Do you still think we should do this ritual thingy _dudes_?"


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 31, 2003)

Doc looks up from the disk.  "Well, I _am_ curious about this ritual.  If it's something akin to the Winhapachee practice of casting out of 'spirits' - it should be interesting to say the least.  Also, there was a tribe of Micmac indians in this area as well, who have cultural legends that deal with demonic type beings.  Not to mention the bringing back to life of the recently dead...."  Doc turns back to the disk, a frown on his face.  "I don't think our native american friend plans on betraying us.  But there *is* more going on here than meets the eye..."


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"So Doc you say that you have seen some of these rituals?  Did they work, or is this all witch doctor stuff?" Ross questions turning his full attention over to the Doc.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 31, 2003)

Copying down the disks' glyphs on a piece of hotel stationary, Doc Maguire smiles at the question.

"I have been fortunate to have witnessed many types of rituals," Doc says.  "A catholic _exorcism_, that ended in charges of fraud despite it's apparent success.  A buddhist _chakra cleansing_ lead by a seven year old boy.  A shinto _rite-of-birth_, which is one of the most beautiful things I've ever been a part of."

Doc looks up at the ceiling, a sad smile on his face.  "Most of the rituals I've seen have only been in books, however.  Whether they work or not is tied to _belief_.  Does our friend - and his friends - have the belief necessary to make their ritual work? It's a rare thing, Ross.  I only hope my small prayers will help as well.  Otherwise..." 

Doc turns to Ross, and frowns.  "Otherwise, we're going to be in a world of hurt."


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"I think that your right Doc.  If they don't have enought faith, I got enought faith for all of us after the past couple of days. Let's do this thing."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 31, 2003)

[Crane: Answer to your post above: You have no clue to all these matters, the finger holes is the only thing you really expect to be what they seem.

The metal is dull again btw, no light. That disappated when it was outside of the dark gloom inside the cave. It's REALLY light, it weighs about nothing but it is constructed of metal...]

[Crane again: I'm altering some of your skills, they aren't fitting with your char and I like this char... [understatement]alot[/understatement]. To things like knowledge religion and knowledge occult. Heck I'd give you extra skill points just for the RPing you do with it. /OOC]

[Argent: Ray is mad, just thought I'd let you know ]

[I love this game  I think I'll move on tonight somewhere.]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 31, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[Crane again: I'm altering some of your skills, they aren't fitting with your char and I like this char... [understatement]alot[/understatement]. To things like knowledge religion and knowledge occult. Heck I'd give you extra skill points just for the RPing you do with it. /OOC] *




OOC:  Aiiieeee!  I tried to play it as if I knew quite a bit about religion, my mistake.  Could you link me to the updated character?  Bah.  Sorry.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 31, 2003)

[OOC:

Dr. John Maguire, PhD- 5th Level Defensive Character
Profession: Professor

Height: 5'8"
Weight: 215 lbs
Age: 61

Hit Points: 18 Sanity: 70 
AC: 11

Saves: Fort +4 (+4 base), Reflex +2 (+1 base, +1 DEX), Will +8 (+4 base, +2 WIS, +2 Iron Will).

Attack Bonus: +2 base, Melee +2, Ranged +3 (+1 DEX)

STR 10 0
DEX 12 +1
CON 11 0
INT 17 +3
WIS 14 +2
CHA 16 +3 (4th level bonus applied to CHA)

Bluff (+3 CHA, +6 ranks) +9
Computer Use (+3 INT, +1 rank cross-class) +4
Concentration (+0 CON, +6 ranks) +6 
Diplomacy (+3 CHA, +6 ranks) +8 
Drive (+1 DEX, +2 ranks cross-class) +3 
Gather Information (+3 CHA, +5 ranks) +8 
Heal (+2 WIS, +1 rank cross-class) +3
Intimidate (+3 CHA, +1 rank cross-class) +3
Knowledge (Geography- +3 INT, +1 rank cross-class) +4 
Knowledge (History- +3 INT, +6 ranks) +9 
Knowledge (Philosophy- +3 INT, +8 ranks) +11 
Knowledge (Religion- +3 INT, +8 ranks, +3 Emphasis) +14 
Knowledge (Astrology- +3 INT, +1 rank cross-class) +4
Knowledge (Occult- +3 INT, +1 rank cross-class) +4 
Read Lips (+3 INT, +4 ranks) +7 
Research (+3 INT, +8 ranks) +11 
Sense Motive (+2 WIS, +5 ranks) +7 
Spot (+2 WIS, +5 ranks) +7 

Languages: English, German, Latin, Greek, Gaelic, French. 

Feats: Iron Will, Skill Emphasis (Knowledge: Religion)

Dr. Maguire was born August 2nd, 1941 in Glasgow, Scotland. Born to a well educated couple, he was raised to be accepting of the cultures of others, and had many opportunities to test this when the Maguire family moved to Massachusetts in 1950. His higher education took place at Harvard University, where he attained first his Bachelors degree (Sociology) then a Masters in Divinity, graduating in 1966 just in time to be bombarded out of graduate school with the rising of the anti-war movement, which caught him in a storm of drug induced revelation. Dr. Maguire managed to "outgrow" those days, and returned to school life in 1973 after his first marriage fell apart. Completing the last chapter of his school learning, he earned a PhD in Theology. He then went to work for Bates College in Lewiston, Maine, for some years, until he went on sabbatical following the death of his second wife Mary to cancer, hoping to eventually write a book detailing his experiences in the merging of his Christian upbringing and thought with so called "drug culture" of the 60's and 70's. 

From 1990 until 2002, he has unsuccessfully worked on his book, travelled North America giving guest lectures, and generally continued learning, this time by visiting churches, help groups, and hospitals, trying to find out more about the basic human decency inherent in all peoples the "old fashioned way". His travels currently bring him to a ski lodge in the Rockies, of all places, with some younger friends he has met in his travels. 

Personality:

Dr. Maguire is a gruff, older man. He does not suffer fools, but to any with the merest spark of intelligence, he will be a fine friend and can talk for hours. Dr. Maguire is knowledgeable in a variety of subjects, especially languages and their role in the formation of thought patterns. Dr. Maguire (who is often called Doc, John, or Mac, any of which he answers to as readily as Dr. Maguire) takes pains to try not to talk "over the heads" of any in his social circle, though when he is excited, he will often spout very technical jargon, leaving whomever he is speaking with completely lost. Lastly, Dr. Maguire has a bad habit of drifting off into a story at the most inopportune moments, such as smack dab in the middle of a lecture. Dr. Maguire in general is a quintessential older fellow, full of stories but sort of rough in the telling.

Physical Appearance:

Dr. Maguire is gray haired and heavily bearded, though he keeps his hair neatly trimmed. He wears thick glasses mainly to correct nearsightedness. He has a paunch, the result of a lifetime of beer drinking, and walks with a slight limp from a long ago driving accident. At times, he walks with the aid of a cane, but that is generally only on really bad days, and he relishes the fact that his health has not deteriorated much over the course of a relatively rough life.

"Equipment": 5 pairs clean blue work pants, 5 sets underclothes (assorted colors), 3 long sleeve plaid flannel shirts, 3 long sleeve dress shirts (assorted colors). 2 suit cases, besides clothes, in one is a copy of the King James Bible and a copy of Nietzsche's Man and Superman. In the other is a brass cigar case. Dr. Maguire carries a swiss army knife most places. Dr. Maguire also has a PDA and cell phone, though he sometimes forgets exactly how to work one or the other. Finally, Dr. Maguire no doubt has at least six pack of beer stowed away in his room, and carries a cigarette lighter and pack of Lucky Strikes in his shirt pocket at all times. 

Dr. Maguire wears no jewelry or holy imagery, but carries a small, polished stone he picked up from the shrine at Lourdes, France, as a souvenir in his front pocket. Dr. Maguire carries a pocket watch- he thinks it makes him look more distinguished.

As for ski equipment, he no doubt rented.




------


You may redo the history as you see fit. I see a great character and a good RPer here so I would like you to update or change the history as you see fit. Just don't throw it all around but change bits in a way you woul like.

Grtz, Kris.


[Shaper, care to update the changes in skills? I suppose the history will eb changed a bit soon as well. Thanks /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: That is perfect for me.  I think the only change I would make is swapping the cigarette's for a pipe.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

*OOC:*


I'll update it as soon as it looks like you and Crane have all the kinks worked out


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 31, 2003)

Ray listens to the group chatting and trys to figure out why the "bad guys" knew they were there in the caves. He stands up like he has been hit by lightning and waves his hands to get everyones' attention. He makes a hush motion and starts looking for the bugs that were planted in the room. I think we might have a insect problem. any one see any fleas?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 31, 2003)

[Crane: Copy paste my post above and edit in the history what you like. Then Shaper can copy it and update his site. Thanks mates! Btw we relaly have the fastest post rate around here. Muhahahahahaa!  I' so proud  /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Jan 31, 2003)

OOC: Everything in that character breakdown is fine with me, ShaperMC.  Maybe put in there that I have a pipe?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jan 31, 2003)

Like I said, just copy paste it and edit it the way you like. Then put a OK under it or something so that Shaper can copy and update it.

/OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"Ray I heven't even gotten a misqueto bite much less a flea bite...  What the hell are you talking about?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 1, 2003)

Ray will search the room for bugs. He will not speak to anyone until he is sure that there is no spying devices in the room.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 1, 2003)

[Ray makes damn sure of that, but finds nothing ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2003)

James sits a while listening to the others calmly, his expression becomes sombre for a moment before he speaks to Ross.

"Ross, I take it you don't feel great about killing people? You have no need to fret, they were prepared to kill us and we were prepared to kill them as well. Conflicts arise, people die, the survivors continue on. I have killed a number of people during my service, these people most oftenly fought for their beliefs and subsequently died for them. The people you killed today fought for money, they had no drive or purpose in them, in essence you gave everyone else on the planet that little more air. Chill out, me thinks there is more killing to come, so desensitise yourself and neutralise any opposition to come," he says, "Hope that wasn't a bit much for you, thats just my take on things, keeps me going."

James smiles and offers to take a look at everyone's weapons to make sure they're clean and appear functional.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 1, 2003)

> James smiles and offers to take a look at everyone's weapons to make sure they're clean and appear functional.




Done.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 2, 2003)

[My GF's birthday is today so little or no time for a real update. If not tonight, then tomorrow for sure. Soz for the delay!/OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

Feeling secure now the rooms are clear of bugs and three of your number completed the draining and dangerous task of recovering the skymetal disc from the Heart of Darkness. Which is supposed to be the only thing capable of permanently damaging the Werewolf according to the old Indian Shaman.

You all prepare yourselves for tomorrow, the day of the ritual, while the rest of the afternoon passes slowly and silently. You talk a bit, play cards and have dinner at the Valley View where you look through the huge glass wall at the snow and the setting sun and all you five  can do is wonder.

Night falls…

The night passed peacefully and without disturbance, Jason feels quite a bit better and is able to walk around and talk a bit. But the quiet night… this bothers the investigators the most. It was too quiet, the silence for the storm.

[Jemal: Jason has had a full days rest with care. Result: regains 4 times level in hp: Jason regains 16 hitpoints.]

The skies over Miner’s Folly are bright and cloudless on the morning of the third day, but grow gradually darker as the morning wears on. By late morning, thick gray clouds overshadow the valley, threatening and pregnant with snow. The wind picks up and the roads begin to slowly drift once more. 

Inside the Clearwater Hotel, the atmosphere is tense; the four of you are miling about on the first floor, having had breakfast and waiting for Stonehill, murmuring your conversations, glancing cautiously at the windows. There is something on the loose, a killer, a feral beast, and you all know it; you’re just waiting for the next shoe to drop.  

At 11:10 AM a loud bang breaks through the silence. It's not the  Indian Shaman Circle that finds you first this morning. When a loud howl echoes through the valley and a scratching sound can be heard through the hotel. You know the time has come, destiny has searched you out and you can no longer hide. It’s time to face destiny, it’s time to stand on those walls of fate and to fight! You knew this time would come, and here it is.

[You can't see anything yet. You are on your rooms if you wonder where you are. Actions please... and good luck...]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 3, 2003)

Jason grabs his bottle of Lighter Fluid, and quickly grabs a roll of toilet paper.
If he still has some time before the door bursts in, he dribbles a little lighter fluid on the toilet paper (Careful not to spill it anywhere), and stoppering it again, hands the bottle of Lighter Fluid to the closest person. "Throw it right at the b*tch when it comes in." He says, hefting the (Now VERY easily flamible) roll of toilet paper, and his lighter.  Once this is done, he shouts) "COME ON IN, DOG-BOY!  Stay away from it, guys... it's Payback time." 

OOC: In case you haven't guessed...
Have someone throw the bottle of lighter fluid at beastie.  Bottle breaks, hopefully covering it in lighter fluid.  As this happens, light paper towel and chuck at it, in attempts to ignite the new walking torch.

and seriously hoping all the time that I don't fry the bell-hop instead. *L*

EDIT: 1 change.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

[Jason Doc and James in room 211, Ross and Ray sleep in room 210. Well nobody is asleep now but well you know  Dunno where everyone is now. I presume somewhere on the hallway and in your largest room.]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Ross looks around the room and starts to get a bit nervous.  His eyes dart wildly around and he scans all the exits.  He begins to wonder if running and hiding in a ohhhh say closet would be a better option at this time.... 

Instead of running he grips his shotgun tightly and makes sure that it is fully loaded...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

[It is now  Please state what you are carrying at the moment. This goes for all of you since it will matter what the distance might be to go and take some stuff. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Honestly I just am holding my gun.  In this situation i would have had it close to my bed.  I would think that I am wearing my Tee Shirt and Boxers, but am debating about getting dressed.  You think that I should get dressed? 







"Pssst Ray, you got that disc still?  ... Do you think that we should hide this time, or fight again?  I'm all about hiding."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

[OOC: I presumed you had already have had breakfast... in the current situation I didn't picture you sleeping late... considering the situation, maybe even keeping up a guard. So I thought you'd be up quite early waiting for the shamans and that you'd already had breakfast and that you were just killing time. In other words, how I pictured it you are all already dressed *but* I might be wrong.. I wont change the situation but if I pushed it along to far please let me know. I like to learn from my mistakes. /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

> At 11:10 pm a loud bang breaks through the silence. It's not the Indian Shaman Circle that finds you first this morning.




(Umm I assumed that it is night being that it is 11:10 pm...  But now I think that you ment that it should say am.  Well LMK and I will change my post)


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 3, 2003)

OOC:  As quickly as possible, I shall grab my gun and my bible and move to the adjoining room.  I will then stand by my friends as we confront the beast, firing my gun and brandishing the good book - hoping if one doesn't work, the other might.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 3, 2003)

[OOC: My bad, should be AM, changed it! /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




^^I edited it^^


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

James slips the two guns under his belt and straps his knife to his boot.

"You know what? If that disc is weighted well enough I could use it as a weapon," James says.

He picks the disc up and gives it a couple of swings, if its not ungainly to wield he'll use it.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

James you idiot did'nt you see how I was using it before? You put you're fingers in the holes.  Ray grabs it out of the air as James tosses it around. Give me that before you set off some weird dimensional portal to the plain of werewolves. Ray is shakeing and with glock in left hand and disk in right hand he waits at the back of the room near the windows to stay as far away from the gun fire as he can. he will also glance out the window to see what is coming from outside.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2003)

While you are arguing and trying to figure out what to do upstairs in room 211 a horrible scene is develloping down stairs.
A loud crash can be heard and shards of glass tinkling on the floor as the Beast comes crashing through the front door of the hotel. It quickly leaps across the small foyer and devours the desk clerc. Then it turns it's feral attention on two people running away down the first floor hallway and towards the managers office.

Prey.... 

It dashes after then and a few second later the muffled screams of anguish of two people can be heard echoing through the upper hallway on the first floor. Only to be followed by a few gunshots.

Noooo!! AAAAHRRRRRRGHHHH 

And a nasty splattering sound...


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 4, 2003)

Staring towards the door with a grim expression, Doc begins to speak in a deep and confident voice.

"Yea, though I walk through the valley of death, I will fear no evil: for Thou art with me; Thy rod and Thy staff they comfort me..." 

_This is it, _Doc thought.  _I am going to die.  I'm coming home, Mary._


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

Ross is nervous, why diden't the indians come!  Where are they.  Why do bodies make such a disquisting noise when they hit something hard?!?!  All these things are more than Ross wants to know.  He lossens the grip of the shotgun with his onehand and as the barrel hits the floor something snaps in Ross' mind.  

His eyes widen and his jaw clenches.  The loud barrel hitting the woodfloor sets Ross running.  No direction, simple destination...  Safety, a locked metal room...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

"Bugger this! Ray cool it, that device was made to be used against evil s and its the only thing that'll hurt the werewolf any decent amount I'll bet. People are dying out there and I want it stopped. You can either gimme that weapon and let me go out there or shoot me while I try to take it off you. Whats your choice?" James says, his expression as cold as the abandoned mine.

James starts getting shaky, though he doesn't show it on his face he is fearful and quite nervouse. Should he get the disc he wields it using the finger holes and heads out to face the werewolf.

"I've killed people with guns and I've killed people with knives. Today we're gonna kill a fed up dog with a fed up hunk of space metal. No problem," James says as adrenaline starts kicking in.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 4, 2003)

Jason shouts "HEY DOGGIE BOY, WE'VE GOT WHAT YOU WANT, COME AND GET IT B|TCH!"


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


Damn you Jamal you got post #666


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 4, 2003)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Damn you Jamal you got post #666




I suggest you coun't yourself lucky you didn't get it  And yes I know more then you do! Whuhahaha 



[OOC: You guys please let me know what you are going to do after James and Ray resolve their little in between (fast). And where you all are so I can get this started  Nice RPing but leaving too much room for wrong interpretation on how things are when I start this combat. So shed some light on these things for me please  /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 4, 2003)

OOC:  I will have my back against any available wall, gun and bible pointed at the door, ready to open fire and demand the beast go back to the hell that spawned it.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

*OOC:*


Well I left it up for alot of interperation.  Ross basically booked out of the room in a unthinking manner looking for a very safe and secure hiding spot, preferably metal and lockable from the inside.  You can take him where ever you want.  Logically he would run from where he expects the Wolfthing to come from, but that may be the wrong direction...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2003)

Damnit James! You know how it works. Someone needs to hold it. I assume the person has to be within the area of the wolf to use it as well. Your a better shot that me!  Ray will hand it over if he must.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 5, 2003)

James will take the disc and wield it in his right hand, leaving his other hand free. He'll then go and try to find Ross and herd him back to the others.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2003)

Ray gets his other glock and prepairs to get some shooting in before he dies. And I shall shed my light over darkest evil...


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 5, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Last night my computer turned into a $1000 paperweight and I am not certain what happen to it.  My guess is that the power supply went on it.  If that is the problem it will be an easy fix and hopefully I can get it fixed quick.  If it is not I will have to ship the tower up to Illinois (I'm in New Orleans) and wait for it to get fixed.  It is under warenty so it is not the money that is going to be the problem, it is the time.  I feel horrible about this.  I will only be able to post at work while this is a problem, so please bear with me.  I cannot look at rule books at work, so until then I will probably have a few questions.  Thanks for this.

-Regards


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 5, 2003)

[OOC: Sorry to hear that m8. Hope it'll gt back soon, but better a broken computer then a broken user right? So it ain't that bad. It'll come back (after a long long while..). But we'll be here and tonight I'll start things up when I get the chance! /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 5, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: That was the plan... MUAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAHAAAAAAA.  And technically it's REPLY # 666, as the # doesn't count the initial post.  That means that MESSAGE 666 was Festy... The OTHER J-boy.

IC: 
Jemal stands behind the bed, keeping it between him and the doorway, Ready with his lighter and TP roll to throw at and ignite the fiend after it's been doused in lighter fluid (PSST.. Who's got the lighter fluid to throw?  That's kinda the key part of my plan...)
And his Glock is sitting beside and slightly behind him on a table.  The new glock he just got is tucked (Safety on) into his boot.(If it fits.. if not then in his belt)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 5, 2003)

[OOC: Still 7 Molotovs left btw, just a thought  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 6, 2003)

*OOC:*


Pssst. GM I think that we are all waiting to see what happens next


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 7, 2003)

[OOC: I'm steaming mad. No internet at home so no posting from there last two days orso. Then...  I'm at my girlfriends, already late for snowboarding and I tell her to wait a few mins so I could type an update for the game. I was already ashamed I let it take so long. Well I got a huge post ready and then the power shut down... power blackout. I almost exploded.

Ah well... I didn't and now we are ANOTHER day further and I'm at a friend and I'll get right started on the update RIGHT NOW. Dammit... if for some reason it fails again now like an internet faillure or something. I swear I'll destroy something. I ask everyone to post alot and be dedicated and now I'm failing the game for days on end. I'm so ashamed and so damned stark raving mad! AAaahhahH!!!!!!! =[ /OOC]

[Update in next post on which I'm starting right now.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 7, 2003)

[Ok two mails for school got in the way.. I'm fumbling school a bit but life's got more to offer. I'm starting on the update right now/ooC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 7, 2003)

Ross slams the door wide open and finds himself gazing frantically around on the hallway. His hands all clamp, sweat dripping down his back, drawing a wet trail over his shirt where his spine should be.

Where to go.. where to go... The cellar! Yes! The cellar! I can hide there and lock myself in.. yeah I can do that, but I must be quick, or the roof? I can also get to the roof and shut the hatch leading there.. I suppose.. but no time.. I must get to the cellar, it's dark there, I can hide there.. yeah.. I'm safe in the dark.... but.. but.. the dark... No I can hide there,  and shut myself in. Yes! The cellar! Safety! I must be quick...... 

He hurries over the hallway and towards the stairscase. He leaps a couple of steps down and halfway down, he turns around the bend in the staircase and he catches a glimpse of the Foyer. There he is greeted by the sight of a hairy furred shape, one all too familiar.

Carnage is the word. 
The front door broken, its frame bent.
Splintered glass everywhere.
Black spots of pooled blood on the ground.
Blood splattered across the ceiling. (18 ft. up)
The smell of freshly slain game.

In the middle of it all something stops its gnawing on some bloody remains. Ravaged and mutilated bodies laying spread across the Foyer along with countless pieces of bodyparts laying scattered around. 

Ross' gaze meets with its. 

Bloodlust in its eyes, shards of flesh hanging from its fangs, blood dripping from its infernal maw.

It howls.

It charges.

[Ross loses 6 sanity. Temporary insane, for so far he wasn't temporary insane yet. You do everything that is told you and you can't stop muttering the word of god for the next two minutes.]

Ross finds himself muttering a prayer, the word of god. Death incarnated charging at him.

The beast is near him within a second.

Its claw rakes the floor tapestry and it leaps towards its prey, death on its mind.

Ross readies himself for death, but destiny has another plan for him.

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

With a huge battle cry James comes searing down from above. Seeying his friend in need he didn't hesitate a second to throw himself into the fray. 

Battle called.
He answered.

The skymetal glowing brightly, a strange blue light dances across the warriors face as he comes bearing down upon his foe. The wolf looks up, recognising the blade its eyes give away a sign or fear. But before it could act, James crashes down ontop of it. Embedding the blade deep within the Beast's demonic flesh.

[Crit!]

A huge splash of black blood splatters onto the floor as the skymetal draws a huge cut right across the Beast's chest. The monster leaps back in fear and pain, a large wound gaping on its chest, blood gushing out of it.

It falls back, yelping with pain but gets a hold of itself.

Another howl echoes throughout the near empty hotel.

[Init: 
James
Werewolf
Ross /init]

[This is it folks! Action! Sorry for the delay again! Enjoy! /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 Hey TFO, stuff IRL happens, look at my PC it melted.  Don't sweat it so, were all just here to have fun not get frustrated right?  So have FUN dammmit! 







Ross, frantic before, has now gone off the deep end.  In the kneeling, hands crossed in prayr, possistion that his mother tought him as a lad he mutters.  He is oblivious to the world with his head down looking at the stairs, he knows that he is going to die.  The sight of the ... the ... gore that he saw repeas itself over and over in his head,  mutiated bodies ... with his face.  Arms on the ground, wearing his watch.  Torso in the chimney, wearing his sweater!!!  The end is near he can hear it approacing.  

'I pray the lord my soul to take, I pray the lord my soul to take, I pray the lord...' he mutters instantly to himself.  He hears a howl, but off in the distance like across a field, as if someone shot their dog.  'Who killed a puppy?' 'I pray the lord my soul to take, I pray the lord my soul to take, I pray the lord...'


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 7, 2003)

OOC: Am I near this...? Can I see it? Do I get an initiative?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2003)

James grins madly as he and the beast throw themselves at each other, adrenaline fueling his movements and thoughts.

"You like that you little doggy mother-fer? I'LL KICK YOUR B ASS BACK TO THE 1800'S!" he yells.

He blows a sarcastic kiss then renews his assault.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 8, 2003)

[OOC: The rest is waiting in room 211, you can merely here the yells, cries and sounds of battle. /OOC]


Seeing his opponent hurt and brought of balance, James instinctively leaps after it. Seizing the initiative like training tought him, when the fight is going your way, keep the pressure on, no reprieve for your foe. And so he does.



> "You like that you little doggy mother-fer? I'LL KICK YOUR B ASS BACK TO THE 1800'S!"




Yelling his curses he makes after his opponent and embeds the blade into his foes flesh once more. Black blood flows over his arms as he thrusts his arm and the blade deep into the beasts abdomens. Up close and personal, the Beasts maw right next to his, its breath nauseating James, but he shrugs it off... still pressing on the assault...

The Beasts feeling the blessed alien metal slide into its chest feels a renewed spark of hate and ferocity in it awakened. He grabs James and embeds its fangs deep into the shoulder of his foe.

[10 points of damage for James, made save against Massive damage.]

Ross.. well... sits...

-------



> look at my PC it melted.




lol!



> 'Who killed a puppy?'




LOL!!!



> He blows a sarcastic kiss then renews his assault.




MUST BREATHE HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2003)

James winces from the considerable pain, his body threatens to black out but he won't let it.

"If I don't kill ya, the cholesterol ya get out of me will!" James yells as he swings the blade again.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2003)

Ray having some how having let his friends leave the room without him comes barreling down the stairs. Bad Puppy! he yells and unloads the glocks at the beast.
[ooc: That will be his actions for some time until the beast is dead... just keep shooting.]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 8, 2003)

Seemingly shouting in tongues, Doc Maguire will run out of the room, shooting at the Beast even when his gun eventually clicks on an empty chamber.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 8, 2003)

"Sh*t."[/color} Jason says, hearing the screaming "F*cking wolf!"[/color} He grabs his second glock and runs to where the thing is, shooting at it with one glock when he sees it. 

OOC: Hmm.. doggie turning into target practise dummy...
Maybe we should all join the NRA when this is done?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 8, 2003)

Oblivious to the yells comming down the staircase from somewhere on the first floor, James presses on the assault. Blinded by anger, blood, pain and above all the all consuming need and drive to protect his friend Ross he delivers blow after blow, strike after strike and scores hit after hit.

His enfuriated friends comming charging down the hallway, locking and loading their weapons, shall never know what happened that day there in that staircase. What posessed their friend, what drove him into that frenzy, what granted him that power to defeat that incarnation of evil. That is only for him to know, for him, James alone.

Feeling his foe fall back, its flesh raked and cut by the Indian holy weapon, James pressed on one last time. The disc in his hand sprung aflame, blue and purple flames shot over his arm and across his chest. Now his hair danced as the blue fire circled around him clouding him in a pillar of blue flame. All pain left his body and his mind cleared again with one emotion filling it, not death, not killing, no hate or anger, but love and care for his friends, that good drove him to this, no evil.

And so he thrust his blade forth one more time. From underneath the Beast he rose, a blue inferno, a pillar of friendship and devotion. And with him rose his weapon, and with a terrible yell James sprung up to smite his foe with all his might. The disc pierced right through his foe and James thrust it right through the wolf, the disc ripping through its spine and appearing on the other side of the Beast.

[Crit!]

What might was bestowed upon him that day remains a mystery. But as the werewolf felt the last of its demonic lifeforce flow from its massive injuries, it tried to howl one last time, but choking on its own acidic blood all that came forth was a muffled and tortured gurgling sound. And so it ended as its massive body fell down upon its slayer. But with unknown strength James held the huge body aloft with but one arm and so he flung it aside. The mutilated wolf body tumbling down the stairs adding its blood to that in the Foyer, its body just another among those already there. And as the body came to a stop in its own pool of blood, the wolf drew its last breath, and as it died, its body transformed back to that of its former human form, or what bloody pulp was left of it now. And indeed, Ian McGuire it was, or whoever he once was. But his tortured existance ended here, this day, this moment.

A gust of cold air blew through the broken front door and up the staircase, and with it cooled the flames. And so James fell onto his knees, tired, but he came through, victorious. 

[Bravo! But those were some great rolls! 20, 17 to confirm, a 16 for another hit, a 14 on your fort save for massive dmg, 19 for another crit and another 19 to confirm. But damn u put that doggy down.]

[What is everyone gonna do now?=] Some people missed a show here  Ow man I was so sure James was gonna die and Ross with him... but the roll of the dice....]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 8, 2003)

> Maybe we should all join the NRA when this is done?




lmao  You guys crack me up


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 8, 2003)

[OOC: Hell no! The NRA are run by the aliens. They're trying to turn us into a race of soldiers.]

Ray runs up to Ross and checks his wounds. What possessed you to leave the room with out Doc and Me? Tears running down his face Ray gives Ross a hug and moves him to near by couch so he can be a bit more comfortable.
OK. So I was wrong about the disk. Fantastic work James. Now we just need to find out if this is over.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2003)

James takes deep breaths and smiles at his friends, who looks concerned though when his gaze falls upon Ross.

"Well that was a trip, how's Ross?" he asks, then looking to the deep bite in his own shoulder, "I don't think I'll ever do something that tricky again. Whoever's got the morphine can you chuck us some when you're ready?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 9, 2003)

Jason turns on the safety's on his glocks, and puts them away "Holy f*ck, man.. that was some intense f*cking sh*t, J-man.  F*cking awesome, dude."  he looks at the dead guy for a second. "So uh.. what do we tell everyone?"


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 9, 2003)

Doc Maguire looks at James, shared triumph on his face.

"You did good, my friend.  Real good."  Doc then stands up, and looks up and down the hall and stairway.  He shakes his head sadly and then heads back to the room.

"I don't know _what_ we're going to do.  I'm not much of a law expert, but I think we might be in a bit of trouble."  Doc pauses.  "Unless.... unless there are any witnesses that _saw_ the Beast."  Doc looks to the door with a mixture of hope and sadness.  _So many killed... And for what? _


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm not sure if it will be enough but I have my film as bad as it may be and we obviously did not attack these poor people with our claws and teeth.  Ray walks over to Ross and checks him. Besides, I would rather go to prison and be safe from more werewolves.....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 9, 2003)

[Waiting for a post from Shaper, at least one /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

"I pray the lord my soul to take, I pray...  huhh?" After almost a few minutes of just mumbleing to himself he snaps out of his mania in the arms of a wet hug from Ray.  Not returning his heg Ross just blinks and then looks down to see the Warewolf change back into a regular man.  This is all just a bit strange.  "What the hell killed him?  The hand of god?  We should be dead by all acounts!!  This is wrong, this is wrong." Ross says a bit shakily.

Standind up to look around Ross notices that there is that extream carnage that he saw in his dreams, the only difference is that the body parts are not his, they are other guests, some almost aquaintences.  Ross lets out a large sigh and whiped off the cold sweat from his forehead.  He is sad that all this death has happen, but at the same time even more glad that it is other people dead and not him.  Glad...  

Looking around he see's all of his _friends_ that he has come to know over the past few days.  The people that he was put together with for a small trip, now more than just friends. He begins to tear out of his eyes, but does not seem to cry.  He embraces Ray's hug with a return hug of his own.  

He stands after pating the back of Ray and then turns towards Doc.  "I can see .." Ross starts to point at all the members of the group 5 witnesses that saw the warewolf, and I *am* a ex-police officer.  But I really dont think that we should stay here.  I think that the best option is to take the hum-v out of town.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"But we gotta get this ownage disc blade to them elders, so's we can flee and know the place'll be alright for the future," James says.

He pokes his wound and winces, then something dawns on him and he looks mighty worried.

"Err, wait a sec, if someone gets bitten by a lycanthrope doesn't that mean they get lycanthropy?" he asks the others.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

"Lacantrawhat?   But I do agree with you about the Disc thing." 


OOC:BTW I never thought that we would live through that encounter!  I thought that some old Native American would have to save the world and we would have died trying


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

[Updating in 5 min for those online reading this.]



> OOC:BTW I never thought that we would live through that encounter! I thought that some old Native American would have to save the world and we would have died trying



I'm laughing at you right now...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"I guess you never played D&D then. Its a were creature, were-wolf, were-boar, the list goes on a fair length. Has anyone got any, umm, Beladonna? I think thats it, its a plant, poisonous though," James frowns, knowing there wouldn't be any around here, whether that was a good thing or not he couldn't tell.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"I guess you never played D&D then. Its a were creature, were-wolf, were-boar, the list goes on a fair length. Has anyone got any, umm, Beladonna? I think thats it, its a plant, poisonous though," James frowns, knowing there wouldn't be any around here, whether that was a good thing or not he couldn't tell. *



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 10, 2003)

"Whatever you fellows think is best."  Doc Maguire turns to James.  "Come here, hero.  Let's get you patched up first before we worry about anything else."

OOC:  Doc will then do his best to heal his disc-wielding friend.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"Thanks Doc," James says, relieved for the medical attention, "You know a lot, what do you reckon about catching were-critter-itus?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

"Give the disc to the Elders, get the hell out of here, and never
EVER
[size="+1"]EVER[/size]
come back."
Jason looks around at his friends.  "Sound like a plan?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

[My birthday, girlfriend called... Turns out its taking a bit over 5 mins.. starting update NOWWWWWWWW]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

[ooc: Happy Birthday!  Mine happens to be this Friday btw, pretty kewl huh?]

James nods to Jemal's suggestion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

[OOC: Don't remind me... I'll be 40 this year]

Ray looks around and says,Anyone know where the indians are?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

James sits down as Doc gets a medcit and tends to his wounds while the rest argue somewhere on the stairs right next to the others. You all take a moment to relaxt, peace for a moment. Just what you seemed to need, no danger of hairy and murderous Beast lurking around while you sleep or move around.

While you are talking and Doc is just finished doing his thing, a man comes walking down the stairs, it's Reginal Thompson a writer who's spending his winter here for inspiration for his newest book. Sweat dripping from his forehead and he's clearly in pain. He then slumps to his knees right on front of you all.

H.. Help..mmm..me....

Ray and Ross bend down down help the guy up and see what's wrong while Doc walks over to see what is the problem and how he can help out.

But then Ross falls back, and on all fours he scurries back a feet or two.

And then..

Then he just sits there in fear and shock for a moment, and then screams. He screams in absolute terror as horror fills his heart, he screams again, and again, and again.

[Ross loses 4 sanity... the rest all lose just 1.... Ross rolls a 100 on a d% for indefinately insane.. LUCKY!!! you just go temporary insane, u have a screaming fit and that's all! But why do you think.. why? Read on and know! Muhahahaha!]

You all see Reginal Thompson, look up towards you all, he stares at Ray for a moment and then with madness in his eyes his face contorts as in great pain. 

On the following moments his skull creaks as it shifts on its seams and stretches into a snout; coarse brown hair sprouts from every follicle, ripping flesh in its haste to break through the skin; muscles swell and twist like enormous subdermal tumors, reducing his clothing to ribbons. 

And in the meanwhile Ross cannot do anything but scream in absolute terror as another werewolf rises before him. When will the horror end?

[You all have one round while it changes. Actions for that round please. After that Initiatives are:

Reginald Thompson
Jason
Doc
Ray
Ross
James

Encounter two! Welcome to Nocturnum indeed  /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

"Aww s! I just killed you! Stay dead God fing damnit!" James yells.

His wound makes him slow to act and he realises he hasn't got another fight in him, he takes out a molotov cocktail and his lighter.

"Make it flee! We need time to find the elders!" he says hurriedly.

If noone could get caught in the blast he'll throw a molotov at the beast, otherwise he throws it behind to hopefully get it with splash damage.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

"ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!" Ross breaths "AHRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!" 

OOC: Happy B-Day !!!


----------



## Jemal (Feb 10, 2003)

"OH F*CK THIS SH*T!" Jason yells as he takes out his Glock and starts unloading at reg's head from 10' away. "Someone get that disk, and someone else flame this B*tches ass! I'm not letting ANOTHER one go around!" He suddenly realizes something "HEY, someone throw that bottle of lighter fluid at it, BEFORE the molotovs.. That should give it a nice warm fuzzy feeling."


OOC: Fire at its head until one of us dies.  Due to Point Blank shot, +9 to hit and 2d6+1 damage.  I'll take a 5'step away form it (15' distance) so they can flame it.

Also I don't have a clue who has my lighter fluid... if nobody took it then I'ld still have it, so could you tell me if I do or someone else does?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

[If it isn't back on your room, you still have it.]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

Fracking Great! It can't be killed by us.  Ray grabs Ross and runs outside the hotel. (assuming Ross lets me.)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 10, 2003)

[OOC: It's a different person u twats  lol  Unless u know this OOC but just attempt to play it IC this way while the damned body lies right down there and James mensioned that it can be contracted (which might not be true) or something like that  /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 10, 2003)

OOC:  Doc Maguire will help to carry the screaming Ross outside, all the while thinking he is now on the lowest layer of Hell.

If it looks like blood and claws are flying, I will run.  I will run _very far_, and _very fast_.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 10, 2003)

Doc we need to find the Shamans! I get it now this thing will spread like a disease. Infecting anyone it kills bringing them back as one of it. Ray is panic stricken but allowing Doc to get Ross to the car He will cover them with his Gloks. Lets get to the hum-V. maybe we can out run them and find the elders.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

"ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" inhale "GROWWWAAGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[Hmm oops, misread, thought I had to wait for someone to post who already did. Oops. Going to update then now. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

As Reginald's skin ruptures and his bones shift and crack panic ensues around him. Doc and Ray grab Ross where they can and start dragging his screaming ass in the direction of outside.

[Ross is just having a screaming fit, he can just take "normal" actions if he wishes. And the screaming fit ends next round anyway.]

Behind them J&J try and lay the smack on the morphing thing. While Jason starts firing at the new werewolf while slowly walking backwards, it erupts in flame as a mixture of flaming oil and gas splash all over it.

[Doc and Ray drag Ross to the bottom of the stairs. James hits with the molotov. Jason hits.]

[NOTE: A multifire weapon can grant you two attacks around without the rapid shot feat or whatever. Go to ShaperMC's site and check out the fire table again. Rapid shot and Multi shot just reduce the penalties for making more attacks besides granting more attacks. But as you will see, automatic weapons and multifire weapns can grant aditional attacks without those feats at all. Allthough offcourse at a certain penalty.]


Covered in flames and bullets tearing its flesh the wolf rises. With a snarl it leaps forward and grabs James and tumbles with him to the bottom of the stairs. 

[Ray, Ross and Doc are at the bottom, about 5 ft away from James and the wolf now. Jason is still on the stairs about 1 flight up. That's 15 ft effectively away regarding movement.

James is grappled and takes 2 fire dmg.]

[Hitpoints listing:
[Ray 24 hp 
Ross 25 hp 
James 14 hp 
Jason 20 hp
Doc 18 hp

Sanity Notes:
Ross is heading for the direction of permanently insane or quite certain indefinately insane or some permanent fobia or something if he gets another 3 points if he loses 3 more points of sanity within the next hour.

/Update]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

*Position clarification.*

[OOC: James and the wolf are between the two stairs on the first floor. Ray Ross and Doc about somewhere against the reception desk. Jason between the second and the first floor on the stairs. /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2003)

James struggles with the burning wolf man, attempting to slice it with the disc.

"Go meet yer friend in hell!" he yells, but it lacks sincerity as he realises his slim chances.

Edit: fixed


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[Irrellivant now]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[James gains +4 permanently to his maximum sanity score due to heroics and noble causes which he takes on without fear of death.]

[ShaperMC, agian if you fid the time to update this to the site for James' profile, would be good ]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

"ARGHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!" inhale "ARGHHHHHWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[You are enjoying this aren't you?]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

TFO: Can you give me a run down for everyone's current SAN points and SAN Max?  I won't touch hitpoints because that can change too quickly, but I have some time and I am updating the website right now.

http://www.shapermc.com/cocnocturnj.htm 

I updated everything except the current Sanity for everyone, If you want to give me everyone's rundown I will change it.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

> As Reginald's skin ruptures and his bones shift and crack panic ensues around him. Doc and Ray grab Ross where they can and start dragging his screaming ass in the direction of outside.








Ross' face as he is getting dragged away is twisted and distorted, he does not try to pull away from being dragged, but he does not help either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His mind is tilting back and forth, fragile and delicate he wishes that he could just sleep.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[OOC: Just change James' max sanity with +4, the rest isn't interesting since you really won't hit zero and for the next chapter you'll be all back at full sanity. In chapter 3 it will start to matter because then the story will be continuous... between 1 and 2 and 2 and 3 are pieces of time in which you can recover. After that, it's one long run.. till the end.. and what kind of end that will be shall be yours to determine 

All in all... just add +4 to James' max sanity score and it'll be just fine!]

[Just another thing, after this round you'll be at full capacity again, not suffering from any mental probs. or screaming fits unless you put them in IC. Technically you shouldn't be suffering from them but that's up to you.]

[Cool pics btw  I like!]

[Waiting for a post from Argent, Crane and Jemal. Then resolving round 1 and the second werewolfs actions for turn 2. /OOC]


[EDIT: I dug up the sanity scores... took just a sec anyway.

Doc: Max sanity 70
Ray: Max sanity 45
Jason: Max sanity 65
James: Max sanity 79 (was 75)
Ross: Max sanity 55

/EDIT]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

[Ok then I got all the site's updated, and also, what post content are you waiting for from me?]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[Oops, should be Crane! My bad, fixed it.]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 11, 2003)

Doc Maguire will waddle-run to the front door, and out to the car.

"Run! Run! RUNNNNNNN!!" 




OOC:  "Dear Mary - This is your husband.  I miss you so much.  Seems I will be joining you in heaven _very, very soon._  Love, Doc."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

Ascending Crane said:
			
		

> *OOC:  "Dear Mary - This is your husband.  I miss you so much.  Seems I will be joining you in heaven very, very soon.  Love, Doc." *



OOC: ROFLMAO!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 11, 2003)

[OOC: Do not mock love you infidel  
Doc what u gonna do when u reach the car? Because you can reach it in 1 round if you run like you are gonna do./OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 11, 2003)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Do not mock love you infidel
> Doc what u gonna do when u reach the car? Because you can reach it in 1 round if you run like you are gonna do./OOC] *




OOC:  As soon as possible:  Start the engine crash it into the front lobby and flinging open the passenger door, yelling for my friends to "Get in! Get in!!".  If the creature makes itself a target, I will try and ram the devil-beast-hell-spawn with the car until it stops moving.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 11, 2003)

[OOC: Ray thinks you should open the car door and whistle. All dogs like car rides. we just shut the door and blow up the car. simple and neat!]
Get away from him you b1tch!  Ray will grap a chair from the lobby and smash the wolf to bits with it. (he thinks)


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

"THAT'S MY FRIEND YOU DAMNED HAIRBALL!" Jason yells, Rushing at the beast (shifting his gun to his off hand and Drawing his Switchblade while he moves) "GET.. OFF.. HIIIMMM!!" Jason leaps onto the back of the werewolf as he yells the last word, trying to stab at it or beat it with the butt end of his gun, whichever is more convenient. 

OOC: can I use a flying leap as a charge action?
If so, then Switchblade: +7 to hit, 1d4+3 damage.
Otherwise +5 to hit, 1d4+3 damage.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *[OOC:Get away from him you b1tch!  *




OOC: *L* Someone just finish wathcing ALIENS? "Get away from her you BITCH"

GOOO RIPLEY!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 12, 2003)

As Doc appears outside of the hotel, he can't escape from it, the carnage even reaches here. Two bloody tracks lead through the snow, like two bodies were dragged, leading around the hotel to the back. As Doc hurries towards the car, another body comes into view, impaled on a roadsign and its hart carved out leaving a large gaping hole. But he dismisses it, ontouched by the reek of death he get's in his car and starts it.

Thank god I didn't forget my keys for a change... Thank you Mary for watching over me... We'll see eachother again... but maybe another day... maybe just yet another day.. 

In the meanwhile all hell is breaking lose in the hotel, where yells and cries echo through the foyer and upper hall, piercing the snarling and gnawing sounds of something hideous.

Jason moves forward while firing his gun, but then hearing his friends cries from beneath it he throws himself onto the burning beast while drawing his blade.

The Beast releases its prey, trying to shrug off whatever just lept on his back. But this would be the oppertunity you have all been waiting for, and James seizes it. He quickly but carefully strikes again with the disc. More black blood gushing over him as blue light erupts from his hand again. Not as bright, but it's there all the same. It feels strangely comforting to you all and enspires your battle fury even more. Even Ross feels his mind clear and his senses snap back into focus.

Surprised by the strike in his abdomen, the werewolf stumbles back throwing Jason off him but only to be met with a chair right in its contorted face. The wood shattering in its face drives the wolf back. Flames still scourching its furr it falls back and scrambles back up. Knowing it met his match it tries frantically to escape but doing so it opens itself up to an attack when it dives past James. But surprised by the sudden turn of events James strike misses, allthough barely.

While muttering your curses about the beast escape as you all hurry to your feet, you are stunned with surprise before you can pursue. 

The wolf making his dashing escape for the front entrance, the way the first werewolf came in. Is flung back into the foyer as the front port totally shatters. Behind rain of glass and blood appears the running engine and elderly grinning face of Doc behind the front window of his car.

This wolf ain't going anywhere.

Still dazed by being frontally rammed by a car the wolf tries to get up, but falls back onto the ground. Heavily dazed but it still draws breath.

[ Elderly behind the wheel ]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2003)

"Leave it die a slow death. That way we'll have time before someone, probably I, turn into the next one," James says as he goes to get in the car, "If we're lucky its spine is broken and there are no wheel chair ramps for miles around. Hey the elders said they'd find us didn't they? They're taking way too long. Drop me off near my Hum Vee, k?"


----------



## Jemal (Feb 12, 2003)

Jason gets up, groaning, and notices his knife stickign into the wall right beside his head
 "Sh*t, that was too close.." He mumbles as he gets up, grabbing his weapons again and putting the switchblade away (they're made for quick stowing and drawing) as he moves forward to the werwolf, pointing his gun at it from about 5-10 feet away "Dudes, if that's really a werewolf don't they, like heal really fast or something?"  He keeps his glock trained on the beast, ready to fire if it gets up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2003)

"Don't worry about it! If D&D has any truth to it the fire will hopefully prevent it from regenerating. Don't take my word for it though, I guess its like the beladonna issue. Anyway, I reckon that if you kill it someone else'll catch it, like me!" James says, "So I reckon let it cook slowly in its own juices while we flee. Just a suggestion though."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 12, 2003)

EDIT:  Wait where is every one I got confused...


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 12, 2003)

Doc rolls down the window.  "Get in the car!  Get in the damn car!!" 

As soon as his friends are in the car, he's going to take off.  If the Beast starts to move, Doc will try and roll over it again.  And again.  And again.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

Doc is in the car which just crashed into the front port. The rest is in the foyer and the wolf between them and the car. And it's getting back up and pulling its wits back together...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 13, 2003)

Ray gets his camcorder out and starts shooting the beast. Peter Parker eat your fracking heart out." He then is the last to get in the car.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Don't forget my readied action.. Soon as it starts to get back up *BANG BANG BANG BANG* ETC..


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

Ross snaps out of it only to find that he has wet his pants.  Embarrassed and still scared he runs in the direction of the kitchen to hopefully lock himself into somewhere safe.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC:  Ross, you are _so_ going to be dog food.  You know that, right?


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

*OOC:*


Hey !  I am just trying to stay IC here.  I mean think about it...  Some guy telepathicly communicated with me.  I watched Jason get a few chunks taken out of him.  I saw a girl that I tried to hit on dis-emballed.  I killed another human being. I have seen an entire room full of mangled half-eaten people, then I watched a man turn into a warewolf, all in about 3 days.  I'm going to run and hide!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

James sees the werewolf standing back up, and a stern look crosses his face. He shrugs and without saying a word charges at the beast with the disc in hand.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

While Doc yells from the car to hop in and Ross takes off, aiming for the kitchen this time, the battle continues relentlessly in front and behind the two.

James picks upself up and throws himself at the wolf that getting itself back together as it stands up. Behind him his two friends grab their guns and greet the second Beast with a hail of lead.

But it'll never stand up again.

As Mr. Hale charges the burned and coaled remains of what once was a feral beast. It drops back to the ground right in front of him as several bullets tear pieces of it face away. After it slups back to the ground, James climbs on top of it and slices its throught, putting it down permanently.

[Actions please]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

James gives the others a thumbs up with his free hand.

"Nice work peoples," he says, "Now lets go collect Ross, looks like he's wandered off again."

James goes looking for Ross, and will guide him back to the car when he finds him.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

Ross arrives at the kitchen and attempts to lock himself up in the pantry.  He tryies to bar the door from the inside and then hide in the darkest corner and cover his body with sacks of grain or what not [use _hide +8_].  He will remain here untill he he hears other cops fron another area or the old anchient indians.  

"Not real, not possible, this is a dream, I know it is.  Owww, no that pinch hurt.  There are no deamons, fiends or Movie monsters.  Skin does not take shape and reforem like that.  Humans are human.  Doc, car.  James, disc.  Me, sprawled eagle food split gullet...." Ross rambles underhis breath untill he is just moving his mouth.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do you mean Ross? If you do I will erase this part of my post after you state it.











*OOC:*




[OOC: Fixed /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

James finds Ross while searching for stuff to baricade the door with.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Jason walks up to the dead thing, waiting for it to turn into a human... Assuming it does, he shouts "Get into the car, I'll get Ross!"  Then runs after Ross + James  "Guys, it's dead now lets get the f*ck out of here before ANOTHER one pops up."  He suddenly remembers James saying something about a new one coming if this one dies, and thinks 'Oh Sh*t.. I'm the first one it attacked back at the shack..'
"So you guys coming or what?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

"Yup," James says and leads Ross out to the car.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

Ross whimpers, cowers, and back pedals while being led to the vehicle.  When he gets to the room of gore, he goes silent and then covers his eyes and opens his mouth into a silent scream.  Ross runs to the car, knowing that his friends will give him no other options, and hides in the back seat.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

Jason arrives back in the room behind Ross (Being led by James), and sees Ray still filming.
"HEY Spacey!  I think we're done here.. Get in the car!"
If Ray doesn't move towards the car, he'll go 'escort' him to the car.  Otherwise He'll look around to make sure everyone else is in, Still holding his Glock he tries to remember how many bullets he's shot and how many he has left.

OOC: I love my Glock.. Not only is it awesome but just saying the name makes me burst into laughter.. I mean think about it, I just finished pumping the werewolf with my glock... Say it out loud and you should get it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

> Jason walks up to the dead thing, waiting for it to turn into a human... Assuming it does,




It does. 

[OOC: Update post follows in a min. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

*Will the madness never end?*

While James drags Ross' ass back to the car and Jason and Ray finish up and move to the car which still half sticking into the foyer, two black SUVs pull up to the scene. Their headlights spearing through the swirling snow and light the inside of the burning hotel for split moment, giving the scene a ghastly look. Maximilian Delaney steps out of one, his face a stone mask of displeasure. Three DMI enforcers in blue parkas emerge from the other vehicle, pistols drawn.

“You have slain my servants, delayed my plans, and caused me great distress,” Delaney says sternly. “For that, you must be destroyed.” 

With those words he raises his hand threateningly at the inferno on the first floor of the hotel where the ghastly scene is being displayed and where a horrible fight is being fought against the infernal background of a burning hotel. The flames slowly encrouch over the whole hotel and by this time it’s almost fully ablaze. All the hotel staff and hotel guests have leapt out of some of the side windows and ran off in the snow in the direction of the village, not knowing where else to go in this madness.

As Delaney raises his hand everyone inside feels the dark chill of the mines pass through them once more. But before Delaney can make good on his threats, he is distracted by the sound of drums. Five ancient Native Americans emerge from the surrounding forests, dressed in ceremonial feathers and beads beneath their winter coats. In the lead in John Stonehill who is carrying and beating a drum.
The Shamans form a semicircle facing Delaney and chant their ancient song while Stonehill keeps the beat with his drum. As the shamans sing the investigators inside can feel the mystic energy gathering in the air, sending shivers down their spines.

Delaney turns his hand towards the circle, and the shamans’ singing falters. They recover quickly, however, and now Delaney takes a step backward, surprised at the strength of their magic. The circle and Delaney engage in a duel between mystic forces.

The three enforcers surrounding Delaney draw their Glocks and open fire upon the people inside the foyer. While Delaney focusses his alien attention upon the Shamans, his enforcers rain bullets upon the foyer. Doc makes himself small in his car as his windows shatter around him and pieces of his car fly through the air as bullets rip through the seats, desk and windows. The people still inside the foyer all drop to the ground as well when the windows all burst and shatter, spraying glass shards all over them.

[Update:

Delaney is about 60 ft. from the hotel doors, his enforcers are moving slowly towards the foyer while firing their pistols, one of which seems to be an automatic pistol, raining lead death at the rate of an automatic rifle. The enforcers are about 45 ft. away from the car/doors.

You are all somewhere in the foyer, exept Doc who is in the car ducking to save his ass. Ray and Jason are inside against the car, Ross and James are 20 ft. to the left on the map, in the direction of the managers office, but still in the foyer and having a clear view of what happend outside.

Jason and Doc each take 1 point of damage from the glass that's flying around.

Hitpoints listing:
Ray 24 hp 
Ross 25 hp 
James 14 hp 
Jason 19 hp
Doc 17 hp

Initiative order:
Ross
Doc
Jason
Thug 1
Thug 2
Thug 3
James
Ray           /update]



[OOC: Man when I picture this, I go like *wow!*. Picture a really cool action scene with this. And I'm still laughing when I see that wolf jumping outside, but only to being thrown back by Doc hitting it head on with the car, lol!

Btw Jemal, amusing note u had there heh, when you say it out loud it does indeed /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

James hurries Ross into some cover before putting the disc in his off hand and drawing the Glock from his belt.

"Cover me!" he yells to the others.

James moves out of the hotel, doing his best not to attract the attention of the enforcers as he tries to get the disc to the elders. If they do notice him he'll return fire as he goes.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC: I don't know if CoC has Action points like D20 Modern, but If so I'll be using them rather freely at this point, on every attack roll I make that misses.

IC: Jason roars in rage and starts firing at the guy with the automatic pistol, taking cover behind the car "LEAVE US" *BANG* [size=+0.5]"THE F*CK" [/size] *BANG* [size=+1]"ALONE!". [/size]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

"You S!!! I was fine in my closet, but noooooooo." Ross says trying to find whatever cover he can to keep his skin in tact.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

Edit:Stupid double post


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

> OOC: I don't know if CoC has Action points like D20 Modern, but If so I'll be using them rather freely at this point, on every attack roll I make that misses.




[OOC: Nope, no idea what those might be so they do not exist here.

James, it's about 150 ft. through the snow and the parking place in front of the hotel to the Indians. Forgot to include their place and distance. But it would mean you'd run while you are badly injured through 150ft. right up and through thugs with pistols and stuff. Bad idea 

I suggest someone snaps Ross out of this technically non temporary insanity and gets him fighting for his friends  /OOC]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 13, 2003)

_OOC:  Doc will try and reach up quickly and move the mirror so that he can see the approaching enforcers.  When they are close enough, he'll jam the car in reverse and plow into them at full speed -- all the while scrunched down in the front seat.  _


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

> OOC: Doc will try and reach up quickly and move the mirror so that he can see the approaching enforcers. When they are close enough, he'll jam the car in reverse and plow into them at full speed -- all the while scrunched down in the front seat.




Brilliant, mirror is set. Action readied.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

OOC:  How is Ross going to fight with his friends, when he lft the GUNS upstairs?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

[OOC: Everyone here is packing guns and Jason has two and so does James. Just a little note  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

While heading for cover Ross turns to aim at the "guests" so that if they enter...  shotgun sandwich


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 13, 2003)

[OOC: Just interpreted it and put it into a post below...  Hope it's ok. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 14, 2003)

Glas shards flying around everywhere and the sound of guns blasting outside mingling with the mystic chanting of the Shamans. Ross crawls on all fours against the wall under the foyer windows searching for cover. While he makes himself as small as possible, intimidated by all the violence flying overhead, he gets pissed, and I mean really pissed.

F*cking hell. Who do these guys really think they are. We just whacked two werewolves and now they think that we're scared of them! Shooting at my friends, what the...grrrr do they.. hmm.. *grmble*  

Getting on his knees but keeping his head below the window openings his voice can but barely be heared over the sounds of gunfire and shattering glass and breaking wood all around him as bullets continue to poor into the foyer.

F*ck this! Anyone got a piece to spare? 

throwing himself to the ground again as another bullet rips through the wooden window frame above him.


Grmble, werewolves, telepathy, I've seen it all. Like some pansies with pistols scare me now. I'll show them.. grrrr......


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 14, 2003)

Doc sits in his car as rage takes him. Two damned werewolves and now this. His rental car shot to bits which is gonna cost him, he's being shot at and everything around and above his is being teared apart by 9mm rounds. Doc, yeah Doc.. Doc has had it with this sh*t.

Ok this is it. Now they've done it. I'm mad and now they're in for it. I've had it with this nonsense and I'm in no hurry to get reunited with my Mary. And I'll make sure those men there don't get any wrong thoughts on where I stand in that matter.  

Putting his foot on the gas pedal he glances at his side mirror. A content grin spreading across his face as the three enforcers slowly walk towards his car...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 14, 2003)

His hands feeling wet and clamp, Jason almost strangles his gun with his grip on it. All of his body feeling tense he looks to his left and sees Ray there pressing himself against the front of the carpiece that's sticking into the foyer.

Calm now J-man.. chill it. Take a deep breath... cool it... focus. I can take those pricks and besides... I want that pistol or whatever that guy is shooting with at me. 

Jason grabs all his courage and waits for the right moment. As soon as merely a few single bullets and gunshots echo through the foyer Jason gets it. He hears a certain clucking sound he knows all to well. The clicking sound he has nightmares about at night... owww yeah.... the clicking sound that now puts a grin on his face like he never had.

He jumps to his feet and as he rises he sees Doc widely grinning in the car, pressed down all the way in the drivers seet while glancing at his mirror. Whe he sees Jason rise in front of him he does nothing but nod at the boy. 

Then Jason glances over the top of the car and sees the guy nearest to him relaoding his pistol. His glock 18, Jason's wet dream. 
Jason doesn't think and takes aim, letting two bullets fly at the front enforcer. Ignoring the other bullets being launched at him then miss him and pass by him or shatter the window frame and car next to him or in front of him. The bullets find their target and the front guy takes a hit in his right elbow and his arm is severed from that point. Dropping to the ground in a bloody pool, leaving a bloody stump behind. 

A cry of pain join the gunfire. Mingling in some insane dance of sound.

The other bullet rips the guy's clothes and reveals a bullet proof vest beneath. But it strikes him square in the chest leaving his victim gasping for air. Jason drops himself back to the ground again and is content.. content indeed.

[Thugs actions taken.]

[James and Ray please for this round actions still! And Actions and posts from Jason and Ross for next round! We all knwo what Doc is doing but a IC post may be nice  / Forsaken out!]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 14, 2003)

Ray has been waiting for Doc to back up the car. he will keep a grip on the front of the car and as Doc drives over or through the bastards he will shoot when they come into his vision. Do It DOC! Back up! 
[OOC: Sorry for the infrequent posts. I'm really sick and the new job is taking way to much of my time right now. ]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 14, 2003)

", vests..  hmmf, like I care." Jason starts muttering as he takes a few breaths, steadying himself for his next attack.  Seeing Ross weaponless, he takes out his second glock and slides it over to him (Assuming he's fairly close) "ROSS! Here's a present."

OOC: Same thing as last time.. If the guy gets back up, shoot him again.  Otherwise shoot at the other guys, aiming for non-torso shots if possible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 14, 2003)

James realises the distance to the elders is too great to cover, so he bunkers down in some cover and starts taking shots at the enforcers. If its easier though he'll let some rounds wander DeLaney's way, hoping to mess with the manifestation's concentration.

As soon as a safe opportunity presents itself though he'll sprint over to the elders, disc in hand.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 14, 2003)

Doc will continue to wait for the best moment to slam into the group that is attacking his friends.  When he does so, he will rise up slightly and grin at them - somewhat maniacally, for an old coot.

(While mowing over the enforcers) "Vengeance is _mine_, sayeth the lord...!


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 14, 2003)

"Thanks!" Ross says picking up the gun.  _Man I wish that i haden't wet my pants, I feel like a fool. And I smell funny._ 

"MotherF*ckers!!!" Ross yells as he pokes out from cover to throw a volly of lead at the men.  I pitty the foo'.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 15, 2003)

As the mystic chanting of the elders and the arcane mutterings of Delaney grow louder and louder the battle intensifies behind them. The uncomprehencable sounds of the arcane mingling with the chanting grow to unnatural proportions, even so loud that all other sound is smothered in its presence.

The words weighing heavy with purpose but their meaning unknown echo and drum in your heads. Your guns fire silently and everyones yells are no more then a movement of lips. The words killed by the humming in your ears, even in your minds.

With bullets flying around like hail on a bright summers day Jason nods to Ross and together they rise above the broken windows again, guns blazing. They spot the first guy still lying on the ground but the other two have quickened their pace and come hustling towards the car for cover seeing that their opponents have guns themselves. 

While they make their way to the car one of them gets shot by Ross and almost trips. Ross is forced back down as his fire is returned. One of the bullets piercing the window frame and tears a piece out of Ross' clothing and rakes his shoulder.

[2 dmg to Ross, fleshwound]

Taking aim at the other running guy, Jason is ready to pull the trigger but before he could act the car sets in motion. In full reverse. The two thugs that dashed for the car for cover barely jump aside but the guy Jason shot hears something and looks up while he struggles to get back on his feet and with a grim expression of mortal fear across his face the car slams into him. Jason sees the two others lying on the ground and fires at the already wounded guy. Two bullets hit him square in the chest, ready to curse because of the bullet proof vest Jason sees a small trickle of blood seep from the guys month corners and he slumps back to the ground. 

But before he can take cover again the other guy saw an exposed foe and fire two rounds at Jason and before he can take cover, the the two bullets impact right next to him. Pieces of wood and metal splinters scatter all over Jason and land in his face, neck and bare hands. 

[Jason takes 1 dmg, collatteral dmg]

Now appearing from behind the car Ray sees the enforcer take shots at Jasons position to the right of him and fires two quick shots at the guy, one of which tears right into the guys face, leaving a small hole in his right cheeck.

[OOC: 

Hitpoints listing:
Ray 24 hp 
Ross 23 hp 
James 14 hp 
Jason 18 hp
Doc 17 hp

All thugs dead, delaney now 100ft. away, the elder about 160 ft. as they are being forced backwards. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm done with this! Eat hot death you pryck! Ray starts shooting at Delaney, closing in if he can.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 15, 2003)

Scrambling back to his feet, Jason sees all the gunners down and grins wickedly, quickly heading for his dream gun and tearing it from the grasp of the gunner, spitting on him as he fires at the bastard Delaney from behind, yelling now-silent obscenities as his rage completes taking over and he delves back into full street-mode.

OOC: going for the automatic, then rat-tat-tat Mr Delany.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

James gets to his feet and starts sprinting to the elders, disc in hand. Once he's there he'll hand it to any one of them willing to accept it.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 16, 2003)

Jason shouts over to James not to disturb the elders...

Or at least he would if 
A) he could be heard, 
and
B) He were thinking of anything other than the "KILL THEM BEFORE THE KILL YOU... KILL THEM BEFORE THEY KILL YOU... KILL THEM BEFORE THEY KILL YOU..."  Gang mantra.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 16, 2003)

[OOC: I'm thinking of going freestyle for chapter two... Any comments on that? While we wait for shaper and crane  How was everyones valentine btw? /OOC]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

[ooc: Its all good, you've done incredibly well thus far so I'll trust you'll do well with freestyle. Well speaking of Valetine's mine was rather uneventful, even though it was my birthday , but on the other hand it wasn't a bad day either]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for my delay...!

Doc takes a quick peek up and surveys the carnage.  _It's getting desperate.  We're not gunfighters!_  Unsure of what to do, Doc looks to and fro - trying to see if he can help anyone.  He spots the enforcer he hit with the car.

_I don't know what's going on here, but I aim to find out._

OOC:  Doc will go over to the enforcer he hit, and try and stabilize him if possible.  Keep him around for questioning, don't ya know.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 16, 2003)

> OOC: Doc will go over to the enforcer he hit, and try and stabilize him if possible. Keep him around for questioning, don't ya know.



All dead, but I'll take this as a full round action to find out for that guy. 

And Crane I'd like a vote on the freestyle thingy I mensioned. If you are ok with that or not or what you think about it.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 16, 2003)

OOC: Not sure what freestyle means, in this case.  But I'm certainly amenable to it, whatever it might be.  Errr, unless Doc has to start wearing a dress or anything.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 16, 2003)

[OOC: I thought freestyle was "going Commando" if you know the term.]
Ray continues to inch closer to Delaney and keeps fireing.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 16, 2003)

[OOC: Freestyle is no dice. It's RPing and GM takes decisions on imagination and judgement. There are in-be-tweens like freestyle with hp, freestyle with hp and dmg rolls or even with to hit rolls or something. If you'd all like to stick with d20 is fine with me. Just curious about how going freestyle would be and such. It certainly lowers the risk part since I'm not as changing and unpredictable in certain situations as the dice. But I sure am capable of killing PC's. Just not eager and you'd really have to push it in situations like you get the greatest reward or death. And I might even use dic ein those situation for the chance part. In freestyle I always use dice anyway. Chance is a great thing, always and surprising. But just curious to how you felt about it. It hasn't been tried before here on PbP so I'm curious. But as I said, if you'd like to play d20 style is great with me. Doesn't matter, it's just a thought. /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 17, 2003)

[OOC: Freestyle sounds fun to me!]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 17, 2003)

[OOC: Seems a few people still have to get out of their beds today  /OOC]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 17, 2003)

ooc: I don't really care.  Freestyle's good if you want.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 18, 2003)

[OOC: Still waiting for Shaper  Allthough I don't have any sure Inet access till wednesday as well. But I can post at least twice a day still if all is ok.  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

Ross looks over the ledge and seeing no one standing decides that it is best that the tribe take care of Delaney. 

[OOC: Sorry for the delay I have not had internet for 3 days . But, I will have my PC back by this weekend.  FreeForm is cool by me, but I would need to know how sanity would be handled.  Honestly if it is not a problem for you this is pretty close to freeform as it is.  Well at least from my angle.  For Valenties Day I got Metroid Prime from my wife, she loves me! [/ooc]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 18, 2003)

[OOC: Ok, I'll update within a couple of hours (2 orso) got stuff to attend to now. And what I'm doing now is just playing d20 without sating numerical results. Just describing the results. Sanity would be handled the same way, but I'd just post what you see and experience. Consequenses would be posted accordingly. Like screaming fit, gaining a fobia, passing out. Just like I've handled it now, just without the numbers and open to my ruling. I must state again, alot of the CoC danger will go out so I'll keep dice in there for chance. And I will be keeping PC Character sheets and possibly hp and damage. I will be taking into account what you are trained in and stuff.]

[I will grant +skill points or +hp or +sanity according on how often you use certain skills or if you train in them or read alot on the topic and such. Intelligence taken into account offcourse.]

[I'm still sticking with skillpoints and ability scores for sure. Hitpoints and sanitypoints are another thing and I'm thinking about them...]

[Combat will go to ruling, as will skillchecks and abilitychecks. Numbers and bonusses are for reference on my part.]

[Curious to how this will go  Update in a few hours. /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 18, 2003)

Peeking over the broken window frame and readying himself to fire another couple of rounds at his attackers, Ross sees everyone down. In the middle of it all is Doc climbing from his car and checking up on the guy still half stuck beneath his car.

Ross' view is interrupted by James who slightly pushes him aside and then leaps over the broken window frame and starts making a mad run for the elders. 

Meanwhile Jason moves through the crashed doors of the Hotel to get a clear view of Delaney and takes a shot. The shot misses miserably and it appears his target is out of the guns accuracy range.

Ray runs after Jason and starts firing as well but also to no avail. No bullets seem to hit their target.

And the chanting and muttering continue, ever to grow in strengh and potency... shall the divine conquer the arcane? Are the Shamans empower with such divine might that they can defeat this abberition of the arcane?

[OOC: Next round right after this post. Since everyone is just gonna do the same or complete the action they started last round... Not gonna waste a day on that  /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 18, 2003)

While the drama continues to devellop in front of him, Ross rises to his feet and looks... just looks as the mystical duel draws on.

Doc ignoring his assaulting friends around him moves towards the other two enforcers and checks on them. Both covered in blood and carrying numerous gunshot wounds they appear dead. The last of them, the one with the bloody stump where his arm was just seconds ago draws his last breath as Doc sits down next to him. Blood gurgling from a gaping hole in his throat and flowing into the snow, coloring it dark red to black is the last moving thing on Doc's mind. Turning to the right he sees Ross watching in silence, the light of gunfire reflecting from his eyes.

Closing in on his target, his pall Ray right next to him. Jason continues to fire, round after round, shot after shot. Red light of the flashing barrel flikkers across his face. It appears to have gotten dark. Twilight fell across the scene and a shimmering grey gloom fills the skies, lightning arching across it but the sound of thunder never reaching your ears.

Jason continues to move forward and keeps the pressure on. Next to him Ray falls back as his comes to a stand to reload his pistol. But Jason closes in, feet after feet. And then the first bullet strikes its target.

Black rays sprout forward from Delaney where the bullets hit, piercing the gloomy twilight. The lead easily starts to rip his outer shell to bits but his gaze remains fixed upon the Indian Elders. As Jason continues to close in and fire bullets, more and more rays shoot out from whatever he is shooting at and he feels sanity slip from his mind as he is witnessing this. But he shrugs it off and continues... continues to lay the smack on this.. this thing.

Carrying the disc and running the lungs out of his torso, James plows through the snow towards the Circle. He almost trips when he gets there but he regains his footing on the slippery ice beneath the layer of snow. He holds up the disc and offers it to Stonehill. But the Native Americans gaze looks right through James, right through the disc and seems to stare into nothing. 

Then two of the Shamans drop to their knees, blood running from their eyes, ears and noses, dripping slowly into the snow. They both try and get back onto their feet but only one finds the strength. The other remains on his knees in the snow but fixes his gaze again on his target and his chanting never fails. The Shaman knows that it would mean defeat, the end. As James sees the two Shamans collaps a arm of Stonehill rises in front of him, his finger pointing at Delaney.

The sky-metal starts to glow. 
Not blue.
Red.

And Ross watches, just watches it all happen. A sense of comfort comes over him.

Ross smiles.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

*OOC:*


Can you explain this "comfort" better?  I am wanting to post IC, but I am kind of strange about where this "comfort" comes from?  Is it just a feeling?  Is it directly from the glowing metal?  Is it telepathy?  Any more details would be great for helping my IC


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

[ooc: Metroid Prime, on Game Cube right? Super Metroid was so kewl, the best platformerish game I ever played ]

James holds the sky metal, looking at it, and has no idea what to do with it. So he shrugs, stands up and starts walking towards what ever remains of DeLaney, ready to take a piece outta him once and for all.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 19, 2003)

Ray yells to James. They are holding him! You need to gut this bastard. if you can't then give me the disk, I still have the strength.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 19, 2003)

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can you explain this "comfort" better? I am wanting to post IC, but I am kind of strange about where this "comfort" comes from? Is it just a feeling? Is it directly from the glowing metal? Is it telepathy? Any more details would be great for helping my IC




This "comfort" is what you will have to do with =] Where it's comming from is your guess, I'm not telling .

I'll check in later this afternoon for a post from Jemal, Crane and the post from ShaperMC we are all waiting for


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 19, 2003)

Doc looks up from the bodies.

"Why..? WHY??  What is going on here??"  Doc shouts almost incoherently.  Getting to his feet in the snow, he looks about in shock.

_Maybe the indians know... The shamans...  Maybe, just maybe... I can help._

With that, Doc begins to run towards the circle of elders intending to lend his own faith to the mix.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Festy_Dog _[ooc: Metroid Prime, on Game Cube right? Super Metroid was so kewl, the best platformerish game I ever played ]



OOC: Yea for gamecube.  My wife loves me.  I loved all the Metroid games and this one is no let down.  Amazing how metroid was turned into a 3D FPP (First person Platformer) and it still feels like Metroid.  None the less I am a RPG nerd, but I am an even bigger Video Game Nerd 

Ross smiles and tilts his head to the side and then, with a look of comfort on his face, he walks out towards the Shamen.  _I got to help that poor Shamen._ Ross thinks while walking.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

> Metroid Prime, on Game Cube right?



First game that ever got a 10 in two gaming magazines in Holland. Haven't seen it yet but a friend (Venus on these boards) has got a gamecube so I'll expect to see it there soon 

[OOC: Updating now]

[I can now say that we'll be starting chapter two this weekend or next week! /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*Ross*

With a silent thud Ross lands in the snow after landing with both feet in the snow on the other side of the window frame. A small dark spot appears right next to his left foot, then another and another. Something drips from his hands.

Blood.

He slowly turns his hands around and looks, cuts are across them. He turns his head around and sees the glass shards still stuck in the windowframe. 

He forgot.

But it doesn't hurt. The pleasant feeling still flows through his body. Slowly, but comforting. He looks up again and starts to walk to the Shamans in the distance in James' steps.

Ross hardly got a few feet underway before he stops again. He watches and he'll witness the Darkness fall, lightning crackle across the sky, thunder reaching his ears again and his own pain.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 20, 2003)

*OOC:*


DOH!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*Doc*

Witnessing this.. this... Doc has no words for it. It better remain like that, unnamed and maybe even best forgotten. He watches over his shoulder as he gets up from the body of the enforcer and sees the Hotel and Ross walking through the snow towards him. Memmories rush through his mind of the last three days. 

Doc shrugs.

Then as he is about to turn around and face the Shamans again lightning flashes through the sky. The grey gloom turns white for a moment as the primal force surges right over his head. 

Everything turns white.

Ross still walks towards Doc. Walks, not running, but walks. Then lightning strikes, the lightning from over a second ago. Doc doesn't understand. But it strikes and it strikes the hotel. The lightning splits above the hotel and several arcs rip into the hotel's top floor. A piece of a corner of the roof comes loose and plummets behind the hotel out of Doc's view. More glass breaks but Doc can't hear it, but it still does as the Valley View's huge glass walls explode in a razorsharp maelstrom.

As the lightning strikes the hotel everything behind Ross lights up. Ross' face lights up and he smiles. 

The bastard is smiling... the devil realy is smiling. But what else to do then mock fate itself when it has finally sought you out. Yes he may well be right to face your no our doom with but a smile. 

And a smile grows on Doc's face as well. Mary is on his mind.

The hotel is on fire.

Doc then turns and runs for the Shamans but before he gets there a strange feeling comes over him and he falls on his knees. He feels the urge to play, he feels his player is needed. Now how or why, but he follows his feeling.

Doc prays and he feels love once again.


(Heh shaper good to see you online, everyone gets a post now so you've got something to refresh the page for )


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Doc*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *(Heh shaper good to see you online, everyone gets a post now so you've got something to refresh the page for ) *



Hey man I sit here and just hit refresh every few min.  I got nothing better to do at work


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*Jason*

Aaaaarrhhhhhhh!!!! YOU ARE GOING DOWN!!! 

That's what his lips would have told you if you would have watched them. Rage seized Jason and he gave in, willingly and eagerly. Blasting away at his foe he fires bullet after bullet, each tearing shreds from their target's human form.

With each hit more and more black rays spring forth from the thing but it doesn't stop Jason. Oh no, there is hardly or even no stopping Jason.

His gun runs empty.

He drops his gun.

And he just takes out his second and starts blasting again. What should have been the right side of someone's torso and head is now nothing more then some oozing black pulp radiating a strange black light.

Lightning strikes and everything lightes up. But here, it reveals nothing more then a face, a grim face. 

And he's just a kid... with a mind...

A fragile, fragile mind...

[What the hell do you do for a living then ]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 20, 2003)

Doc, kneeling in the snow, begins to pray.  Perhaps truly for the first time.

He weaves prayers to God and Jesus, invokes Mary and St. Christopher, calls out to the Coyote and Raven, entreats Buddha and his prophet Mohammed, and pleads for salvation from a dozen or more deities or near deities; all to bring their glory and power _here and now_, and end the evil that festers in this small town, in this small country, in this small world, in this small part of God's plan.

"...Amen."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*James*

The finger of the elder shaman Stonehill hangs looming before him. His eyes follow it and look at where it's poiting. It's pointing at nothing else then Delaney himself, and James is not too happy about it. Allthough what else did he expect.

Heh.

The next moment James finds himself raising his hand himself and also at Delaney.

wtf? 

At the end of the arm, in the hand is the disc and it flames red. Time seems to come to a stop for him, the chanting and humming seems to grow to but a faint noise.

Then it explodes. The disc in his hand erupts in a red burst of pure red flame and it runs up his arm and flows around him just like the blue light did before. But this isn't comfortable like the blue light was... ow no. This aggitates James... it lures him. James tries to resist but he fails.

James charges.

Raising his hand and shouting something noone will ever know he throws himself at the oozing mutilated stinking thing.

Delaney suddenly breaks his gaze lock on the shamans and for a second James' gaze meets Delaney's and they interlock for but a second. And then...

The arcane humming stops.

Blood runs from his eyes, ears and nose as he falls to the ground. Everything hurts and his head... his head is the worst. It's like someone slid a shard of boiling white hot metal into his mind.

[10 dmg]

The disc slips from his grasp as he drops face down into the snow. It continues to roll through the snow, the red light dying out as it rolls on.

It rolls on and on and then it falls over and lies there, cold and still in the snow a few feet behind Delaney.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

[OOC: Nice Crane, nice. Love the Char and the flavor, really do. Tnx for being in my game and to give Doc a personality  And not just the simplest. Great playing! Bt wnow I'm talking about great playing, we haven't seen any weird Ray actions or Punch Lines anymore last two weeks ]

[Shaper when was ur comp comming back, this weekend?]

[Ray comming up next and Ross another time. Then I'm done and you guys can post what you like /OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*Ray*

His words smothered by the sounds in his head. The sounds that just don't seem like they'll ever stop. They won't get out, they, they, they... 

aaaaaarghghhghhh!!!! Cursed crap, get out of my hea....

With the passing of the arcane muttering and the returning of sound to his ears does his friend drop to the ground. James falls over into the snow and doesn't get up. The world seem to fall apart for Ray when he sees James' face painted red with streaming blood and disappearing into the snow without any expression on it.

The second friend he sees fall.

Lightning flashes again and thunder reaches his ears. Other words reach his ears, Doc's words. He turns around and sees Doc on his knees, hands together, praying. Behind him Ross slowly walking towards the rest.

An idea.

Ray turns around runs for Delaney his mind filled with an idea. If it was courage or stupidity or desperation, Ray will be the only one that knows why he did it. But he did it, and that's what mattered and what matters still. He dashes for the radiating shape and grabs something while he goes for his target.

Delaney starts to turn around the second Ray's hand touched the disc. But he turns only to be greeted by the disc, the metal that he curses with each breath he can spare. The metal he throught safe in his mine, a constant pain in his mind so in his lair but better there then in his enemies grasp. 

Right where it is now.

The metal touches with the oozing black pulp that once was half of the president of DMI mining. 

Light erupts from the grey gloom above and the mystic chanting from the Shamans seem to become the most beautifull sound Ray has ever heard and maybe ever will with one voice in there that is more beautifull then all the rest. A beautifull voice of love and comfort, the voice of a single prayer. A voice spreaking words that have meaning for Ray, words he can understand.

Doc's prayer.

Ray falls back as the light in front of him blinds him and almost immideatly afterwards he is thrown back as a huge gust of air rushes past him blowing the stench of this thing away.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

*Ross*

A great colum of light fills Ross' view. The image of Ray throwing himself at Delaney just keeps repeating in his mind. And then lightning came down bearing upon their foe and the Darkness was smitten as the lightning stuck him.

The chanting stopped, the humming stopped. 

Silence.

Just the sound of his rythmic breathing reaches his ears for the first couple of seconds.

Then thunder rolls over the snowy landscape and fills his thought. A flash of pain right after it and he looks at his hands and then at where the Shamans were supposed to be. They are gone as is Delaney. Ross looks at his hands again.

Auw...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

[OOC: Pffff that was alot of tying but just the best is good enough for you guys ]

[I hope you guys read it all hehe and then enjoy it a bit as with this chapter one practically ends. You just have to RP it out with a few posts  Hopefully within the next two days.]

[And so ends the last combat of chapter 1  /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 20, 2003)

Ross glances over his sholder as if looking for a friend with a smile on his face.  The lightning strikes and the roof peels back in parts like a sardine can.  This does not matter.  

Ross looks at his fallen friend and then decides to walk and pick up that pretty disc.  Slowly he makes his way towards it.  Wait... what... The space cadet got it?  Hmmm

Ross continues to walk towards the disc anyways.  

A great colum of light fills Ross' view. The image of Ray throwing himself at Delaney just keeps repeating in his mind. And then lightning came down bearing upon their foe and the Darkness was smitten as the lightning stuck him.

The chanting stopped, the humming stopped. 

Silence.

Just the sound of his rythmic breathing reaches his ears for the first couple of seconds.

Then thunder rolls over the snowy landscape and fills his thought. A flash of pain right after it and he looks at his hands and then at where the Shamans were supposed to be. They are gone as is Delaney. Ross looks at his hands again.

"OUCH!" 

OOC: I might get my PC back tommorrow, but if I don't then I wont have it till Monday


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

[OOC: But what does Ross do after that? /OOC]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 20, 2003)

Ross shakes off the strange ness of that calm feeling.  Then he hears something.  He looks over his shoulder again.  Not thunder, just Doc. 

"Hey Doc, QUIT that blubering about god.  Space Cadet over here is the hero, not some god. pffft." Ross half shouts to Doc.  Not really sure if he heard him or not.  "Looks like it is going to rain a bit." he says looking to the sky.  "At least if it does it will melt the snow to let us out." 

Walking up to James he smacks him lightly in the back of the head.  "Don't ever do something that stupid agian!" then he extends his arm to help him on his feet. 

Ross begins to search the area that the "misssing" persons were to see if they left any clues about where they went.  Upon finishing his search he heads back over to the Hotel to pack his stuff, it's time to go Skiing!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 20, 2003)

The grey gloom in the sky has disappeared and there is just a thick carpet of cloud that's disappating and the first rays of the sun are starting to pierce through again.

No tracks lead anywhere. Their footprints are all there are left on the place they stood chanting, some blood from the two wounded shamans there as well.

But as you stand there and look up at the forest a fresh winterchill wind blows in your face and through your hair. You know they went there, where they came from. And that their job is finished, due to your effort.

[Heh really you guys, when did you expect that you were done. I mean when combat would stop. After the first wolf? The second? /OOC]


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 20, 2003)

Ray stands in the center of the blast circle thinking to himself and starts laughing. We Did It!  He jumps up and lands on his back making a snow angel and carves a halo in the snow with the disk.
He runs over to James and helps his friend to his feet. Hey DOC! Tell Mary thanks for me!Is everyone else still here and alive? Ross bro you OK? Ray helps get everyone together and all the while wondering what colors his super hero costume should be, then he realises just how bad he would look in spandex.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 21, 2003)

[OOC: You guys play this out now untill the part of departure. Then I'll wrap the chapter up, but I hope you'll put some nice posts in before I wrap it up.]

[If there is something that needs ruling or a explanation from me I'll post it as soon as I can. /OOC]

[EDIT: Crane's got a new avatar  /EDIT]


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 21, 2003)

Doc, still kneeling in the snow, smiles at his celebrating friends.

"It's over... It's finally over...."

_Ray is right,_ Doc thought to himself.  _Thank you Mary, I know you're truly watching over me now.  I may not be by your side today, or tomorrow - but it's comforting to know you still take care of me.  Like the old days, eh?_

Doc chuckles to himself, and gets to his feet.  As he brushes the snow from his legs he begins to laugh louder.

"Gentlemen... I do believe, it's *Miller Time!*"

And with that, Doc will join his friends - slapping each other on the back, grinning ear to ear - happy just to be alive.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

*OOC:*


Crane, that avatar is Fat (haha get it, pun) .  Anyways, TFO I don't think combat is done yet  Seriously now all Ross wants to do is go skiing like he planned and Use his 'rad' snowboard.  He wants to get out of here and pretend like nothing ever happen...  _pretend_.  I also thought that seems to be a  lack of mythos here.  Is nocturn not a mythos tale? Anyways, I was wondering since we are winding down Chp. 1 what our chances of bringing a new player with some Psycic feats (someone that knows how to use them) in would be?  Anyways, when do we get XP ?


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 21, 2003)

_OOC: In addition to XP, I would like to request a pile of phat lewt.  

But seriously, great game.  I was worried about Doc's life there for a bit - usually it's the cranky geezer that gets it first, you know. _


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

Ascending Crane said:
			
		

> *OOC: In addition to XP, I would like to request a pile of phat lewt.  *



_
OOC: Yes Ph4t l3w7 would roxxor 1337 d00d!!!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2003)

> Yes Ph4t l3w7 would roxxor 1337 d00d!!!




[ooc: Gah! When I read that Runescape instantly came to mind! I hate that game! BLECH!]

James groans as he lies in the snow.

"Lemme sleep in dammit, its the holidays," he says.

He groans some other incomprehensible things as Ray and Ross help him to his feet. Then he watches Ross search where the elders were standing, Ray notices even James' ability to blink is sluggish. One eye blinking momentarily after the other.

" Fuuu," he says slowly, "Feels like... like... like... I dunno, my head is one big bruise. You know that feeling? I hope you don't! Its baaaad...."

James starts to ramble on, his voice soon dropping to a mumble before he stops talking. Then he looks around at the others, then to their cars, then to the hotel.

"Hey!" he yells semi-consciously, "Hey! Are we goin' skiin' or what!? F this hole off, we've fulfilled our objectives and can go home people. Woooot!"

James tries to head back to the hotel, in an attempt to retrieve his belongings, but obviously cannot.

"Owwwww.... my fin head, I need drink," he says finally before speaking no more.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [ooc: Gah! When I read that Runescape instantly came to mind! I hate that game! BLECH!]
> 
> *




OOC: LOL I was just kidding, another forum about video games some jerks type like that and now I make fun with that 1337 sp3k   Don't know what runescape is.


----------



## Jemal (Feb 22, 2003)

Jason clicks turns on the safety on his gun casually, sticking it back where it belongs before he goes to where Delaney stood "Go to hell, beatch" He turns back to face his friends, not sure exactly what the hell just happened, and not sure whether he WANTS to know.  "UH, so what the f*ck we supposed to do now?  I mean the hotel's kinda on fire, we just killed 2 werewolves and fought a.. whoever the hell that guy was, and now those natives have just Dissapeared..."
He sighs and shakes his head.  "Anyone else got a headache?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 22, 2003)

Lets get back to the town proper. Ray says tears of joy running from his eyes. He has yet to release the death grip he has on the disk. We need shelter. Tomorrow we need to check the mining company.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 22, 2003)

[ooc: Runescape is just another bad online multiplayer rpg , don't get me started on it, you won't hear the end of it.]



> "Anyone else got a headache?"




"You better believe it!" James starts laughing but soon stops from the pain reverberating through his skull.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 22, 2003)

[OOC: Nobody gets started with psychic feats. Paranormal abilities are discovered as you move along in my games and are confronted with the paranormal. Then you might sense stuff that the rest doesn't and after while of hints (which I started dropping this game already) you might discover it and try and devellop them by focussing on them. If you succeed I grant that player access to the psychic focus skill and the sensitive feat as a bonus feat. 

Abilities such as that are not chosen but discovered in my opinion. In other words, the longer a PC suvives, the more bonusses and extras I grant him/her. The more contact with the Mythos the more you can discover about your side and hidden abilities. 

I grant bonusses such as extra +max sanity or extra feats or custom abilities after investigating. Long life and much action gets your respect with me and gets you in a position that I might reward you with stuff not in the books like the way I handle psychic feats and stuff./OOC]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 22, 2003)

> I would like to request a pile of phat lewt



I don't understand that one :/ So if anyone would..?

XP I keep for myself and I'll let you know when I feel you _deserve_ another level.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 22, 2003)

[OOC: You guys work it out among yourselves on what you are gonna do before you guys leave. This is the fourth day and the roads finish being cleared before the evening so within the next few hours so you can travel where ever you want. When You guys decide to leave I'll wrap this up and open chapter two with an introduction. /OOC]

[EDIT: Man I got soooo much scanning to do for chapter two =] /EDIT]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

[OOC: Where have you guys been this weekend? You guys got a life or something?/OOC]

Well if you guys could finish this by wrapping it up and declaring that you guys leave... Then I could wrap this up as well and open chapter two.

I just finished scanning all pics and letters and maps for chapter two (about 15 orso) and edited them a bit to look decent so I'm ready to go. Waiting for you to wrap up 

And Shaper, got ur PC back?

And btw, you missed some maps and pics in the chapter. Were you gonna plan to upload them sometime or just leave them in the thread? (both fne by me). Just depends on if you wanan search them out in the last heap of pages


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

James sniffles then snorts.

"Urk! Tastes like blood," he says, steadying himself upon his feet.

He takes a tissue from his pocket and wipes the drying blood from his face and ears. He then staggers clumsily back towards the hotel.

"Holy mother of f!" he says, realising its on fire, "I left all my s in there!"

He kicks the snow feebly, and groans quietly in disgust of the effort required to do so. He rumages through his pockets to find his car keys.

"Doc's rental's a bit fubar, how 'bout we all pile into mine? Plenty of room seein' as we don't have much luggage," he laughs bitterly but it comes out as more of a coughing fit, "I can't drive, someone else be kind enough to?"

Before he gives the keys to whoever accepts them first he unlocks the Hum-Vee and checks the trunk for a first-aid kit. He'll give it to whoever can make best use of it before climbing into the front passenger seat, reclining it and turning the radio on.

"I'm ready when you guys are," he says and leans back, closing his eyes to get some rest.

His eyes snap open again and as fast as a badly injured man can he makes his way to the enforcers' vehicles.

"They caused so much trouble, I think we take their stuff. F 'em, their souls can rot in hell, no decent person would ally themselves with that guy for any amount of money," he says as he pilfers through whatever possesions they had in the SUV's.

Once he's found everything of value and/or use he'll head back to pack the things into the Hum-Vee, a smug look written across his face should he find anything, and a rather irrate look should he find nothing. He discards the police revolver into the snow, not really entertaining the thought of keeping the weapon.


----------



## Ascending Crane (Feb 24, 2003)

Doc looks around at the devastation.  The burning hotel.  The bodies.  The blood and death.

_So sad, and such a waste._ He thought to himself.  _But this is what you reap when you deal with those things better left untouched or unknown._

Sighing, Doc turns to the group.  "Let's get out of here, my friends.  I know I'm an old man, but I feel infinitely older this evening."

And then Doc will jump in the Humvee, and head off into the sunset....


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

Jason, you just now (and really just now, I rolled for it like 5 times) realize that the enforcers are wearing blue parkas. The same as with the guys you saw at the start of the chapter in the foyer at the first night. The guys who dodgily made their escape in an SUV. You know now who committed that first murder and that it wasn't the werewolf. 

You gave those bastards what they deserved, lying on the ground, face down in the snow. A cruel justice maybe, but they surely had it comming.

James sets on looting the cars and the bodies. He finds the following:

Car keys still in the contact of both SUV's
Two glock 17's
One Glock 18 (illigal and quite a rare weapon, not for sale in any normal gun shops. Have to be imported at least. This is about the only thing you can't stock up on for chapter two regarding the equipment.)
Three badly damaged bullet proof vests
Two pair of handcuffs
Lots of plastic zip-cuffs
Some sigarettes
A lighter
An expensive sigar
A letter from some Hank's wife telling him how much she misses him and can't wait till he gets back home next month
A postcard from someone congratulating a certain person
Some playing cards
Some dice
A cell phone
Two first aid kits
Four pair of Snowboots (for a snowboard)
Three snowboards (One less then the shoes available)
One pair of Skies (No ski shoes in the cars)
Two pencils
Two spare tires
6 High powered Titanium Maclight Flashlights, the police variant which can be used as clubs
Some spare batteries
A Laptop with a GPS program running on it, centered at the Hotel
A map of the valey


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 24, 2003)

On his way back to get his things Ross watchs James look through the car. "WOW, that is a Glock 18!  That thing is super illegal.  Cought a guy once with one of those, but he jammed uzi bullets into it.  Damn thing almost blew up in his hand.  Don't even touch that thing.  But hey grab the rest of the stuff we can use as ummmm...  evidence. " 

OOC: WOOHOO!!! Just got my PC delivered to me!!!  WooHoo! Anyways I just wanted to ask for Psycic Focus due to that _strange_ incident in the diner.

Now Back IC:


"Guys, what do we do now?  Do we wait around for the state troopers, or just leave, and have our finger prints all over everything?  Do we look for clues and follow these guys trail or what?  I mean there is something bigger here than just .. well actually this is pretty big.  But I mean seriously, do _*ANY*_ of you guys think that this is weird even in the slightest.  We battled things that most men think only exist in movies.  We have some ... metal disc that changes shape.  We have a lobby full of mangled bodies.  There is enough crap in this sleepy town of mystery to keep the X-files team busy for a few seasons.  I mean what happen here was, I'm sure, highly illegal...  even if there are no laws to deal with werewolves.  Common guys, we got 2 options... go skiing or follow the clues.  I mean here, today, now, we have a chance to save some people's lives.  We could have saved that young womans life in the bar, had we known the things that we know now.  Someone else could be doomed if we just take the knowlede we know and sit on it.  I need to know what you all think as well.  I have stared into the face of insanity and madness and survived, you all can too I know it.  Well?" 

OOC: Also when it is appropriate I would like to make some comments about the overall story/plot/handeling of the first chaper, but not till it is 100% done, so let me know.  On a side note I am going to use my new web setup to design a easier to modify section for the game.  If you look at how www.shapermc.com is set up I am going to give Nocturnum:CH1 a similar make over.  It will not look as creepy perhaps, but it will be simpler for me.  Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

> OOC: WOOHOO!!! Just got my PC delivered to me!!! WooHoo! Anyways I just wanted to ask for Psycic Focus due to that strange incident in the diner.



Congratz  And I'll post it or mail it when someone qualifies to discover his or her dormant powers. One thing you'll all have to wait for 

And for a other note... the chapter is done when you leave. You destroyed the evil in the valley and the pass gets cleared someone today if not already so you can or soon be able to leave the valley and be on your way.

Chapter two will take place in 4 months from now during the summer. So from the moment you leave now there is an interlude of 4 months in which your normal life, (well.. normal after this?) goes on. Then when I start chapter two you'll find out what sets chapter two in motion. I got it worked out so I'm waiting for Ross to make up his mind to go and a post from Jemal and Argent. Then I close up and open chapter two!

[EDIT: Nice site! I'd be proud to have a spot on that site! And again, I'm very gratefull that you are taking the time and it's not how much that counts but just the fact that you are doing it without being asked. Thanks again! And I'm looking forward to your comments on the chapter. It's pratically over for about maybe a post of 5 depending on the rest. So you can go ahead and post them, I'm waiting with full curiosity! /EDIT]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

James marvels at the pile of 'l33t l00t' that with a little difficulty he has stored in his Hum-Vee. He rubs his hands together greedily.

"What a haul!" he says excitedly, "Now this stuff is actually useful to us. Too bad about Hank though, guess his wife will miss him for a long time to come. Good thing is though, we're heavily armed and have come into possesion of some skiing equipment."

James starts trying to find a pair of boots that fit him. His movements are slow though becauseof his injuries.

"From now on, I take my .44 with me everywhere, I like that gun," he says upon finding the closest fitting pair,"Who wants some medical treatment?"

He then hands out the first aid kits for anyone with the know-how to use.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 24, 2003)

Ray looks at the Laptop and starts drooling. he gets in the car and awaits liberation from this den of iniquity.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 24, 2003)

"Perhaps we should give the dice to James, he plays D&D.  ...nerd..."


----------



## Jemal (Feb 24, 2003)

As soon as the copper turns away, Jason shoves the Glock 18 into his pack. 
"I don't know about the rest of you, but I say we just get the f*ck out of here.. anyone comes by asking us why we left, well.. 'Hey, man would YOU stay around a place like that with all that sh*t happening?  Buildings blowign up, some huge f*cking wolf attacking people, gunshots flying everywhere!?' Easy excuses, man."  He moves over to look at all the dead bodies, seeing what THEY have while the others talk.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

I included their stuff in the post with all the l00t. 

I'm closing this thread with a closing post within the next four hours. After that I'll be opening Chapter two within 30 minutes of closing this one.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 24, 2003)

Ross decides that leaving may be the best thing to do, if not the least ethical, for now.  He deep inside has realised what dangers he has faced and what he needs to do.  He will spend some time after he is back in school to figure out anymore information about the events that have transpired over the past few days.  He will also seek out historians and what not.  He will make figuring out more of what has happen his hobby when he returns...


OOC:  There I kind of cheap ass closed out my character.  Well none the less, don't lock this thread for a bit, I need your feedback TFO.  I just finished putting up EVERYTHING I could find at the website (www.shapermc.com) I want you to look around and find any broken links or see If I missed anything or just you think the title of something should be different.  I just spent the last 4-5 hours working on that, so please I want to fine tune it since there is soo much work in it.  Thanks.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

Well the site looks great. Really love the layout and make up so congratulations there. I browsed through all the pictures and charts and stuff and it all works and you can see it all very well. It's all there but one thing, James had his max sanity increased by 4 

So congratulations again on a job well done!

[Starting on the closing post right now and the intro right after that]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 24, 2003)

*The closing -- Departure*

You will all never forget this, the horror, the madness and the surreality of it all. It just can’t have been real, but when you look at your wounds and feel your aching bones you know it’s all too real. As you five gather your stuff, what’s left of it, and pile it in James' Hum-Vee. Jason and James load up the remaining stuff and equipment they took from the mutilated enforcer bodies and their cars. Looks are exchanged and jokes are being made, it has just been too strange and too weird to immeditaly comprehend. And well, waving it off with jokes isn't the bad thing to do now, humor can pull you through the worst of times. 

The five of you squeeze into the car and Doc quickly slides behind the wheel as the rest is arguing who's gonna sit where. Smiling he waves of the joking comments aimed at him about being an old man and not being able to drive while wild gestures being made in the direction of his car, still stuck in the foyer.

Finally they all get in the car, Doc behind the wheel and James next to him. The other three on the wide backseat. Jason wriggles through the rest and slides a CD into the cd/radio combo in the Hummer. Soon a soft booming sounds from inside the car as they drive off. Doc's voice sounding vaguely through the music making comments about the terrible music but is in his turn mocked as his arguments are dismissed by the guys around him.

His friends.

The hotel burning to the ground behind them and as they drive off, it collapses into burning ruin. 

That afternoon and early evening the skies are clear, the wind blows gently across the snowwyplain, through the valley. You five are greeted by the orange uniforms of county workers and the roaring of their snow trucks. As you pass the workers and exit the town as you turn onto the county road you head towards the pass and the nearest town. A small hour later you cross over the pass and you all look back one more time at that accursed valley and mutter your hopes, wishes and curses. 

Relieved you head off for your destination, whatever it may be, hoping to forget the horrors, the pain, the anguish. Silently hoping it will all go away in time. 

But you have no idea what the future has in store for the five of you, you cannot even begin to phantom the paths which destiny will lead you across. 

And all you can do is fall back on each other and not go astray.

*End of chapter one.*

[Thanks guys for playing for me]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

OOC:  Ok now I know that I had a few words to say about things and so i will.  Please take this as constructive critisim not as tearing you apart.  I have enjoyed this game immensily and have had loads of fun.  

1) I don't know if it is because of the campeign or what, but this chapter seemed to be ... lacking in anything Cthulhu Mythos related (except possibly the disc).  Perhaps it was because we did not poke our noses around enough or we never talked to the right people, but it seemed like ... well lacking.  

2) Did we miss where the disc was explained?  I do not want you to tell me if we missed what it was, but it seemed like we had no chance to get a better more detailedexplination for the disc.  It is quite mysterious and now...  well nothing.  

3) Guns seem (to me) to be a bit too effective for a CoC game.  Maybe it was because this chapter was combat heavy but like i said, our group seemed to allways get an effective result from using guns.  

4) There was only really 1 part when I feared for my characters life (the first exchange with the warewolf).  After that we seemed to be quite effective, and after the revelation of who the first werewolf was, the horror was a bit lacking from then on.

The really good:

1) Atmosphere was amazing.  There were times when I would log on then pull up the thread and read what we found and shivers would go up my spine (literally).  That was great.  

2) Scenery was allways well described.  I never had a hard time picturing in my mind what the interior of a location looked like.  it helped me RP out alot of the situations much better.

3) IC stuff from NPC's.  I think that your flavor text in this point was amazing.  The characters felt real.  I liked some of them (like the cute girl that got disemballed who I forgot her name) and loathed other (damn that Sherrif and his deputy).  But even though I loathed them I still felt bad that I could not save them.


There is alot of other stuff that is really minor that I canot seem to think of right now, but like I said it was minor.  The stuff that seemed bad (the first list) is not only directed at you/the game.  I can use some of the items for me to build on in the next chapter (like ask more specific questions).  Another thing that I would like to add as more of a generality is that I have read alot of reviews that this campeign has alot of "railroading" (where the players have little to no impact on wether or not a certain situation happens or not) points for the campeign.  I fell that if that was the case that you handeled those point really well to set us up for it.  It did not feel like railroading at most points, and I know from experience that it can be hard to avoid doing it to players.  

Well before I start rambeling on I just want to say thanks and I am loving how we are starting this next chapter where we are all finding IC ways to get the gang back together


----------



## The Forsaken One (Feb 26, 2003)

Posted:
OOC: Ok now I know that I had a few words to say about things and so i will. Please take this as constructive critisim not as tearing you apart. I have enjoyed this game immensily and have had loads of fun. 

Answer:
Thank you for enjoying the game. I do my best  And criticism is always good. I like my players to express what they think and feel so I can take that to heart and try to include that into my game and adjust it to make it better and better till the point where I can't fix anything else!

Posted:
1) I don't know if it is because of the campeign or what, but this chapter seemed to be ... lacking in anything Cthulhu Mythos related (except possibly the disc). Perhaps it was because we did not poke our noses around enough or we never talked to the right people, but it seemed like ... well lacking. 

Answer:
Let me tell you that you poked your noses around in all the interesting places exept one from which you could have gotten a clue about Delaney. You uncovered everything and talked to everyone who could have told you anything interesting exept the secretary of DMI Inc. Main Office (where the clue was). And this chapter was heavily Mythos related. I can point out five things really quickly that are severely pure Mythos stuff. I'm not going to since you do not know IC and you might have to uncover stuff. As you move on certain stuff will remain a mystery and some you will learn to understand. It's part of the campaign, but rest assured there was plenty of Mythos here and there will be much much more. But as the campaign progresses the Mythos stuff will come more out in the open and still I must warn you that Mythos stuff is quite rare, it's old and lost for most part. You will battle mostly humans for quite a while, after that combat drops and the plot thickens... then combat lessens but the horror suspense increases dramatically and you'll have more Mythos then you'd like...

Posted:
2) Did we miss where the disc was explained? I do not want you to tell me if we missed what it was, but it seemed like we had no chance to get a better more detail edexplination for the disc. It is quite mysterious and now... well nothing. 

Answer:
John Stonehill told you about the Disc and what it might and can do in vague words. That's what you'll have to may do with, you shall discover what it does as you move along in the campaign. In the campaign as it is written it is quite boring but I don't follow this campaign for 100% I edited alot in the chapters for flavor and to make it more fun and have more options for the players. But about the disc... if you missed it, you missed it like there happens IRL... stuff passes by once, no save and load option or walkthrough. If you missed some more info about it you might never learn or the future might just tell you.

Posted:
3) Guns seem (to me) to be a bit too effective for a CoC game. Maybe it was because this chapter was combat heavy but like i said, our group seemed to allways get an effective result from using guns. 

Hahaha! Yes! Now I am very very happy! I am so proud I gave you that suspense that you thought they worked haha. Those werewolves had DR 15/Silver. Do you really think your guns hurt those things? I don't think so, in the whole combat Jason critted once that bypassed it's DR for the rest it was James and James alone with the Disc!!! But the disc really kicks ass vs some creatures and James critted three times with it vs the two werewolves, he rolled immensely. (But well vs thsoe creatures with that threat range... not that weird). And the molotovs and fire!!! Nothing else! Fooled you there  My IRL group used fire extinguishers for weapons heh, they surprised me immensely and I had to improvise what they'd do. Well for your info, fire extinguishers are a wea[on with charges, 5 charges for 2d6 cold damage in a 10ft cone. 
You battled alot of humans and humans mostly have around 20 hitpoints and so with guns which do from 1d10 to 2d10 to 3d8 damage... are really, really and really effective. You guys just got lucky and had cover and surprise in alot of situations but a few times alot of you almost died. Jason, James (twice)... it's all in the roll of the dice...
In the Mythos games humans die very easily and Mythos creatures are HARD to kill. You really don't think you actually ever hurt Delaney do you? You just pierced his other guise, DR 10/- you guys did exactly 3 damage to him from the lot lot lotsssss of hitpoints. The Shaman spell and the disc worked. The disc would have bypassed his DR but there was a thing involved with a number of rounds and mental points left in that duel and stuff and the disc touch attack took off the last few of those points and he was defeated. Not through damage, but through roleplaying and weird stuff.
Again, only against the humans did your guns relaly do something. I really just fooled you that it worked against the rest. I just described to you all what their visual effect was like it really is. I'm not gonna post roll results, then you'll metagame and do something else. Your guns did certain stuff vs things like Delaney and he (and me ) tricked you into keeping to use worthless weapons against him and the wolves. When you just have descriptions this is what you can fall for, you must draw your own conclusions due to the descriptions!

Posted:
4) There was only really 1 part when I feared for my characters life (the first exchange with the warewolf). After that we seemed to be quite effective, and after the revelation of who the first werewolf was, the horror was a bit lacking from then on.

Answer:
Again I point out that it seemed due to my descriptions. You fell for it just like you had to  Makes me feel gooooddd  And you could have had a death down in the mine, sanity loss there was immense... and in any combat, even with just two enforcers with guns you could have gotten a casualty in just two shots from that guy but he missed one and hit one for 2 dmg... called the roll of the dice. With the climbing of the ladders there.. if someone would have fallen that would have probably have meant his death I can assure you that. Against the wolves James just got lucky, he critted and the wolf rolled ones and all below five exept one roll and there the damage was low. Well the second wolf got peppered while he was transforming and had no DR yet... that killed it mostly. And then the humans came and had to fire agaist people with a great entrenchment and massive cover and outnumbered. Slaughtered! But it doesn't always have to be hard now does it? And James almost died by Delaneys hand, just 4 hp and that could have gone off in that damage roll as well...
Things could have gone another way, but they just didn't. There will be alot of easy combats but also alot of impossible ones.
LEARN TO RUN AND WHEN TO FIGHT!!!! 
If you take that to heart and learn when to RUN you'll have a great chance to make it alive through this campaign.

The really good:

Posted:
1) Atmosphere was amazing. There were times when I would log on then pull up the thread and read what we found and shivers would go up my spine (literally). That was great. 

Answer:
That does me alot of good to hear! I always miss that with my GM's so I didn't want to make the same mistake. I know it keeps players interested and active and I like to write those posts! I'm glad they are enjoyed!

Posted:
2) Scenery was allways well described. I never had a hard time picturing in my mind what the interior of a location looked like. it helped me RP out alot of the situations much better.

Answer:
Helps alot with PbP combat as well. Which can get problematic on PbP with no real maps available most of the time and people are guessing where they are without a real layout in their minds. But again, I think flavor is essential and lets you draw your conclusions and lets you get into the game... enjoy that suspense and get to identify with what your character is going through and make some great IC reactions on that informations... you know what I mean! You did great with the IC playing, like great! No metagaming there, makes me proud as a GM! But none of you metagamed and I am proud of you all!

Posted:
3) IC stuff from NPC's. I think that your flavor text in this point was amazing. The characters felt real. I liked some of them (like the cute girl that got disemballed who I forgot her name) and loathed other (damn that Sherrif and his deputy). But even though I loathed them I still felt bad that I could not save them.

Answer: NPC's are essential and needed for plot devellopment and I need you to get to react the right way to the right NPC's. Seems I succeeded to get you guys to have the right feelings about the right people! Makes me feel good again! Good NPC's let you better roleplay and makes you want to interact with people which gets you information and thats good for the plot... Interesting NPC's who seem to really be someone keep you interested and let you identify again better with your character.

Posted:
There is alot of other stuff that is really minor that I canot seem to think of right now, but like I said it was minor. The stuff that seemed bad (the first list) is not only directed at you/the game. I can use some of the items for me to build on in the next chapter (like ask more specific questions). Another thing that I would like to add as more of a generality is that I have read alot of reviews that this campeign has alot of "railroading" (where the players have little to no impact on wether or not a certain situation happens or not) points for the campeign. I fell that if that was the case that you handeled those point really well to set us up for it. It did not feel like railroading at most points, and I know from experience that it can be hard to avoid doing it to players. 

Answer:
There is alot of railroading, it is one line you follow but after chapter 3 you are drawn into a greater whole, one big stream of events of which you can hardly get out... and when you get out.. you are dead my friend. So you have to drive on... and on.. and one... to where destiny guides you because fate draw your number for this year. MUhahahhahaah!  
But avoiding the railroad feeling is really easy you know, you just have to trick or charm the player characters into doing it themselves and wanting to do it themselves. Give them good IC reasons to follow the railroad... the plot. In this campaign the plot really is worth it so I don't expect too much trouble to keep the players motivated to follow the plot. But I'll never try out and keep the suspense as well as I did now, it's more njoyable for PC and GM and it feels very rewarding when I read your posts and comments! I have LOTS of fun and I thank you for that!

Posted:
Well before I start rambeling on I just want to say thanks and I am loving how we are starting this next chapter where we are all finding IC ways to get the gang back together.

Answer:
That the whole point ain't it ?


----------

